# دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل + ادارة المشاريع



## mhh2006 (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اسمي المهندس محمد الهندي
العمل مهندس مدني


*سوف ابدا بشرح دروس (التصميم والتحليل الهندسي للمشاريع الخرسانية + امثلة وتمارين) في كل اسبوع درس متكامل وموضوع جديد 
وبعد ذلك نتطرق الى شيء جديدة على المهندس المدني الا وهي ادارة المشاريع والتخطيط السليم وادارة الكلفة المالية للمشاريع الهندسية.

و المطلوب من جميع اعضاء قسم الهندسة المدنية الاستفادة والمشاركة للتفاعل ووضع الاراء والمقترحات والاسئلة والمشاكل التي يواجهونها...*

​حول المشروع:
هناك العدید من المتطلبات الفنیة والإشتراطات الأساسیة التي تعتبر من المهام والمسؤلیات الرئیسیة التي ینبغي على المهندس الإنشائي تحقیقها في مجالات أعماله المتنوعة، والتي تتجلى في أعمال الدراسات والتصامیم الإنشائیة ،وأعمال تدقیق المخططات ،ومسؤولیات التنفیذ والإشراف الفني.
وبغض النظر عن توصیات وإشتراطات كودات ونظم البناء وقوانینه الفنیة والحقوقیة الخاصة بكل بلد، تستعرض فصول هذا المشروع ما هو أكثر عمومیة من حيث المتطلبات الفنیة لمجالات الأعمال المذكورة، والتي تشكل قاسماَ مشتركاَ بین الأعمال الإنشائیة في كافة البلدان .
یمكن إذن أن نعتبر هذا المشروع مرشدا ودلیلاَ للمهندس الإنشائي في شتى میادین الاعمال الخاصة بهذا المجال الهندسي، وهو موجة بشكل خاص للمهندسین حدیثي التخرج أو المبتدئین في مجالات الدراسات الإنشائیة أو التدقیق أو التنفیذ أوالإشراف الفني أو حتى لطلاب كلیات الهندسة المدنیة أوالمعماریة ،علاوة على تقدیمه لما یلزم من المتطلبات الفنیة للمهندسین ذوي الخبرة في مجال الإستذكار والمراجعة..


*الدرس الاول : الجزء النظري*


*الخرسانة ومكوناتها وخواصها*
*
*الخرسانة : *
*هي مجموعة غير متجانسة تصنع من خلط الأسمنت والماء والحجارة المكسرة أو الحصى ( الركام ) ويعمل الأسمنت كمادة فعالة في الخلط إذا يتفاعل فيزيائيا وكيميائيا مع المواد المخلوطة معه مكونا كتلة صلبة مشابهة للصخور الطبيعية . *
*وللخرسانة عند خلطها تكون لينة(**PLASTIC** ) وقابلة للتشغيل لفترة معينة يتم خلالها وضعها وتشكيلها في قوالب معد لذلك حيث تتصلب معطية بنيا كثيفا له قابلية مقيدة لنقل الجهادات المختلفة مثل الضغط والشد والقص ، حيث وجد أن مقاومتها للضغط كبيرة جدا مقارنة بمقاومتها لكل من القص والشد وتبلغ مقاومتها بالقص في حدود (**60-50**) % من مقاومتها للضغط بينما مقاومتها للشد في حدود 15% من مقاومتها للضغط . *
*ونتيجة لوقوع معظم العناصر الإنشائية تحت تأثير إجهادات شد لا يمكن إهمالها تم استخدام ضمن مكونات الخرسانة وهي حديد التسليح وذلك لمقاومته لإجهادات الشد وسميت بعد ذلك بالخرسانة المس**ل**حة وتم تفضيل عنصر الحديد لاستخدامه ضمن مكونات الخرسانة للأسباب التالية : *
**الارتباط (**Bond ** ) أو التداخل بين قضبان التسليح والخرسانة الصلبة المحيطة بالقبضان وذلك لمنع حدوث انزلاق بينالمادتين . *
**الخلطة الخرسانة بعد تصلبها تكون ذات نفاذية واطئة وبذلك تمنع تآكل حديد التسليح بسبب الصدى . *
**تقارب معامل التمدد الطول لكل من الخرسانة (**0.000013-0.00001**) والحديد ( **0.000012** ) لكل درجة مئوية وذلك يجعل الاجهادات الناتجة للتغير في درجات الحرارة قليلة جدا بحيث يمكن إهمالها . *
*ومن العوامل التي تجعل الخرسانة كثيرة الاستعمال كمادة بنائية هي سهولة أخذها لشكل القالب الذي توضع فيه عندما تكون طرية ،مقاومتها للحريق والتغيرات الجوية بعد تصلبها ، وأخيرا المواد المكونة لها ما عدا الاسمنت تكون عادة متوفرة محليا بأسعار مناسبة أو على مسافات قريبة من مواقع الإنشاء . *
**مكونات الخرسانة :- *
*أولا : الاسمنت :- *
* هو المادة الرابطة التي تستخدم في صناعة الخراسانة وأكثر أنواع الاسمنت استخداما هو الاسمنت البور تلاندي والمواد الرئيسية المستعملة في صناعة الاسمنت هي الحرج الجيري الذي يعطي أكسيد الكالسيوم ، والطين أو الطين الصفحي الذي يحوي على أكاسيد السليكا والألمنيوم وهذه المواد تطحن وتمزج ثم تحرق في فرن وتصبح على شكل (**Clinker ** ) تيرد بعدها وتطحن إلى النعومة المطلوبة . *
**أنواع الاسمنت : *



*الاسمنت البور تلاندي الاعتيادي :*

*يستعمل هذا النوع في الأبنية الاعتيادية عندما لا يتطلب الأمر خواصا معينة للخرسانة ويصل إلى مقاومته التصميمية بعد 28 يوم وتستمر مقاومة الخرسانة بالزيادة بعدها ولكن بمعدل متناقص.*
* 2) **الاسمنت البور تلاندي سريع التصلب :*
*عندما يتطلب العمل سرعة في الإنجاز يستخدم هذا النوع من الاسمنت حيث يعطي مقاومة خلال ( **7 – 14 ** ) يوم تعادل تلك التي يعطيها الاسمنت الاعتيادي خلال 28 يوم ، وكذلك يستخدم عند الحاجة إلى خرسانة ذات قوة تحمل انضغاطية عالية دون اللجوء إلى استعمال خالطة وافرة الاسمنت من النوع الاعتيادي *



*الاسمنت البور تلاندي واطئ الحرارة : *

* يستعمل في المنشآت ذات الكلت الكبيرة كالسدود حيث يقلل من مقدار الحرارة الناتجة عند تميؤ الاسمنت أثناء وقت التصلب وبهذا تقل مقادير التمدد والتقلص والتشققات في الخرسانة . *



*الاسمنت البور تلاندي المقاوم للأملاح : *

*يستخدم ها انوع من الاسمنت في المنسئات الخرسانية المعرضة لتأثير الأملاح الشديدة.*



*الاسمنت البور تلاندي الأبيض : *

*يستخدم هذا النوع من الاسمنت في صناعة البلاط وأعما الديكور . *

***ثانيا *: *الركام : *
* يتكون الركام عادة من خليط الرمل ( الركام الناعم ) والحصى ( الركام الخشن ) ، والركام يشكل حوالي (**80 – 70* *) % من الحجم الكلي للخرسانة وبذلك يكون لخواصه تأثير كبير على خواص الخرسانة لذلك يجب أن يكون الركام ذات مقاومة جيدة ولحصول ذلك يجب أن تكون حبيباته صلبة ، قوية ، نظيفة وخالية من المواد الغريبة كما يجب ألا تزيد نسب المواد الناعمة والمواد الأخرى عن القيم التي تحددها المواصفات الفنية . *



*أنواع الركام : *




*الركام الطبيعي : *

*يؤخذ عادة من مجاري الأنهار أو من تكسير الصخور ،واخرسانة التي يستخدم فيها هذا النوع من الركام تعطي كثافة بحدود **24KN/m**[SUP]3[/SUP]**[SUP] . [/SUP]*



*الركام الصناعي : *

*يصنع من الطين المحروق أو من حيث الحديد أو غيرها من المواد . *

**من متطلبات الكود * * في الركام **Aggregates*
*– يجب أن تطابق حصويات الخرسانة إحدى الموصفات التالية : *
** مواصفات حصويات الخرسانة (**ASTM C 330* * ) *
*مواصفات الحصويات الخفيفة المستخدمة في الخرسانة الانشائية ( **ASTM C 330* *) ويستثنى من ذلك الحصويات ذات المواصفات المحددة من خلال اختبارات خاصة أو من الواقع العملي لإنتاج خرسالنة ذات مقاومة محددة .*
*_ يجب أن لا يتجاوز المقاس الأعظمي الاسمي للحصويات الخشنة القيم التالية : *
*-(**1/5** ) البعد الأدنى للقالب . *
*-(**1/3**) سماكة البلاطة .*
*-(**3/4**) التباعد الصافي الأدنى بين قضبان التسليح أو الأسلاك أو حزم القضبان أو أوتار سبق الإجهاد أو مجاريها . *
*ملاحظة** : يمكن تجاوز هذه الحدود إذا توفرت الخبرة الهندسية التي تؤدي على صب الخرسانة بدون فراغات أو تعشيش مع قابلية التشغيل المناسبة والحصول على المقاولة المطلوبة ,*
*ثالثا *: *الماء : *
*يعتبر الماء أرخص المواد المستعملة في تصنيع الخرسانة ولكن أهميته في تحديد مقاومة الخرسانة النهائية كبيرة جدا . *
* يجب أن يكون الماء المستعمل في الخلطة الخرسانية نظيف وخالي من المواد الضارة التي قد يكون تأثيرها متلفا للخرسانة أو لحديد التسليح ولا يسمح باستخدام ماء البحر في الخلطة الخرسانية المسلحة إلا في حالة خاصة .*
* إن كمية الماء اللازمة كيميائيا لإكمال الإماهة لمستوى معين من الاسمنت تكون بحدود **25** % من وزن الاسمنت لتوفير الحركة اللازمة للماء في عجينة الاسمنت خلال عملية الإماهة ليتمكن من الوصول إلى جزيئات الاسمنت والتفاعل معها وبهذا تصبح النسبة الكلية الدنيا الماء /الاسمنت ( **w/c**) بين (**40 – 35* *) % وزنا . *



*من متطلبات الكود في الماء **Water*

*– **يجب أن يكون الماء المستعمل في خلط الخرسانة نظيفا وخال من المواد الضارة الزيوت والشحوم والأحماض والقلويات والأملاح والمواد العضوية ، ومن مواد أخرى يمكن أن تكون ضارة بالخرسانة أو التسليح . *
*3.4.3** – يمكن استخدام الماء الغير صالح للشرب في أعمال الخرسانة إذا تحققت الشروط التالية : *
*3.4.3.1**- إذا صممت الخلطة الخرسانية لتحديد نسب المواد الداخلة فيها بافتراض ان الماء المستخدم من مصدر غير صالح للشرب .*
*– إذا أعطت المكعبات المختبرة والمصنعة من الماء الغير صالح للشرب مقاومة بعمر 7 أيام و 28 يوما لا تقل عن 90% من مقاومة عينات مشابهة أعدت بماء صالح للشرب .*
* هذا ويجب أن تجري مقارنة نتائج الاختبارات على عينات متماثلة المواد باستنثاء ماء الخلط . وهنا ينبغي إعداد عينات مكعبة ( **2in = 50 mm** ) وإجراء التجارب حسب (**ASTM C109** ) *
*رابعا **: المضافات : *
* الإضافات الخرسانية وكيماويات البناء أصبحت من العلوم الأساسية في مجال هندسة التشييد والبناء وأيضا في مجال الصناعات المعمارية . *
* وتقاس حضارة الأمم وتطورها بمدى استخدامها لهذه المواد الحديثة حيث أن هذه المواد تزيد من العمر الافتراضي للمنشئات الخرسانية مما يؤثر تأثيرا إيجابيا على الاقتصاد القومي . *
* فإذا نظرنا إلى دولة مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نجد أنها في عام 1971م استخدمت **200000**طن إضافات خرسانية وفي عام 1981م استخدمت **250.000** طن وفي عام 1991م استخدمت **350000** طن ومن هذه الاحصائية العالمية يتضح لنا أهمية استخدام الاضافات الخرسانية في الإنشاءات الخرسانية . *
* وجدير بالذكر أن استخدم هذه المواد الحديثة يجب أن يكون مقننا ويجب أن تكون الخلطة الخرسانية المستخدمة بها الإضافات الخرسانية مصممة وأن يكون لها خلطة محسوبة ومعايرة . *
* للإضافات الخرسانية استخدامات عديدة سواء كان استخدامها في عملية الخلط بالموقع أو في محطات الخلط المركزية أو في مصانع الخرسانة الجاهزة او الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد وتطور استخدم الإضافات أيضا حيث دخلت في صناعة مواد البناء كمصانع الطوب والبلاط لتقليل الهالك أو للحصول على نوعيات ذات إجهادات عالية أو للوفاء بالطلبات السريعة حيث يتم استخدام الإضافات الخاصة بالحصول على إجهادات مبكرة لهذه العناصر . *

**المجالات المنتشرة لاستخدام الإضافات هي : 



*الحصول على إجهادات مبكرة للخرسانة . *
*تبطئ شك الخرسانة . *
*الحصول على تشغيلية جيدة للخرسانة خاصة عند صعوبة الحصول على ركام جيد.*
*الحصول على خرسانة صماء مقاومة لنفاذية المياه.*
*الحصول على خرسانة ذات معامل مرونة عالية وإجهادات تماسك كبيرة . *

**من متطلبات الكود في المواد المضافة **Admixtures*
*– يجب أن تكون المواد المضافة لتحسين خواص الخرسانة بموافقة مسبقة من قبل المهندس المشرف . *
*– يتوجب أن تكون هذه المواد قادرة على المحافظة على تركيبها وتأثيرها الأساسين خلال سير العمل كباقي مكونات الخرسانة وذلك حسب البند (**5.2**) . *
*– يجب أن تخضع المواد المضافة الناشرة للفقاعات إلى المواصفات (**ASTM C 260** ) .*
*– يجب أن تخضع المواد المضافة الخافضة للماء ومواد تأخير أو تسريع التصلب لمواصفات (**ASTMC 494** ) *
**خامسا **" **حديد التسليح : *
* قوى القص ، عزوم الانحناء وكذلك عزوم الالتواء تولد الإجهادات شد في الأعضاء الخرسانية ولكن مقاومة الشد القليلة في الخرسانة وكذلك هشاشهتها أو كونها قصفة تحدد استعمال الخرسانة في الأعضاء الإنشائية كما تحدد أيضا مقاومة الأعضاء الخرسانية ، وعندما يضاف إلى الخرسانة حديد التسليح ذو قابلية الشد العالية والممطولية الكبيرة مقارنة بالخرسانة يصبح العضو الخرساني المسلح ذا صلابة وممطولية أكثر من الخرسانة العادة كما يكون قادر على مقاومة إجهادات شد عالية ، ففي الخرسانة المسلحة تقوم الخرسانة في منطقة الضغط بمقاومة إجهادات الضغط وقضبان التسليح بمقاومة إجهادات الشد ، كما يستعمل حديد التسليح في مناطق الضغط عندما يطلب تقليل مقاطع بعض الأعضاء الإنشائية مثل الأعمدة أو العتبات كما يستعمل أيضا لمقاومة إجهادات الشد المائلة الناتجة من قوى القص أو القص واللي معا . *
* حديد التسليح يمكن أن يكون عبارة عن أسياخ حديد أو أسلاك ملحومة أو وايرات :وهناك أنوع عديدة لحديد التسليح منها :*


*Yield strength (g [SUP]y[/SUP])**Steel Grade* *MPa**Kg/cm[SUP]2[/SUP]**Ksi* *276**2800**40**Grade 40**345**3500**50**Grade 50**414**4200**60**Grade 60**518**5200**75**Grade 75*


* سطح الحديد يجب أن يكون خاليا من الشحوم والدهون لإيجاد تماسك قوي بين الخرسانة والحديد حتى يتم نقل الاجهادات من الخرسانة إلى الحديد بشكل جيد كما يجب أن يكون سطح الحديد خالي من الصدا المتآكل . *


**من متطلبات الكود في الفولاذ الإنشائي **Structural Steel *
*– ينبغي ان يحقق الفولاذ الانشائي المستخدم مع قضبان التسليح المبرومة في العناصر المضغوطة المركبة والموافق لمتطلبات البند ( **10.4.7**) والبند (**10.4.8** ) مواصفات الفولاذ الانشائي (**ASTM A 36 ** )*
**أنواع الخرسانة : *
* يمكن تصنيف مادة الخرسانة بالاعتماد على وحدة الوزن ( الكثافة ) إلى ثلاث فئات : *



*الخرسانة الاعتيادية : *

*وهي خرسانة تحتوي على ركام طبيعي ، كثافة هذا النوع من الخرسانة تكون حوالي (**2400Kg/m**[SUP]3[/SUP]* *) ، وهذا النوع من الخرسانة هو الأكثر استعمالا . *



*الخرسانة خفيفة الوزن : *

*يستخدم هذا النوع في مجالات معينة ، ويصنع باستعمال أنواع معينة من الركام الطبيعي أو المصنع ، ويقل وزن الخرسانة خفيفة الوزن على النحو التالية (**1800Kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]** ) .*



*الخرسانة ثقيلة الوزن : *

* يستعمل هذا النوع من الخرسانة كواق ضد الإشعاعات في المفاعلات النووية والمنشآت الأخرى حيث تسحق بعض الخامات الحديدة الطبيعية إلى حجوم مناسبة لاستعمالها كركام ،تتراوح كثافة هذا النوع من الخراسانة بين ( **3200- 4000Kg/m**[SUP]3[/SUP]** ) . *
* كما يمكن تصنيف الخرسانة بالاعتماد على مقاومة الانضغاط إلى *



*الخرسانة ذات المقاومة المنخفضة ( أقل من **20MPa** ) *
*الخرسانة ذات المقاومة المتوسطة (**20 – 40 MPa** ) *
*الخرسانة ذات المقاومة العالية ( أكبر من **40MPa* *) .*

*كما أن هناك أنواع عديدة من الخرسانة مثل الخرسانة المسحلة بالألياف (**Fiber Reinforced* *Concrete* * ) وخرسانة الاسمنت التمددي (**Expansive – cement Concrete* * ) *

**خواص الخرسانة : *
*أولا *: *قابلية التشغيل(**Workability* *)* :
*عندما تكون الخرسانة الطرية ذات قوام مناسب بحيث يمكن نقلهاوصبها ورصها بجهدمعقول وبدون حصول الانعزال يقال بأن الخرسانة قابلة للتشغيل .*
* هناك عدة فحوصات تستعمل لقياس قابلية التشغيل بصورة غير مباشرة ، منها فحص الهطول وفحص معامل الأرض .*



*فحص الهطول :*

*يعتبر من أكثر الفحوصات استعمالا ويختص هذا الاختبار بتحديد قوام الخرسانة بتعيين مدى هبوطها بعد تشكيلها على هيئة مخروط ناقص ، وذلك إما في الموقع أو المعمل على أن لا يتعدى المقاس الاعتباري للركام المستعمل في الخرسانة عن (* *mm* *40** ) ويراعي أن يجري هذا الاختبار بعد عملية الخلط مباشرة على أن لا تتعدى الفترة مابين انتهى عمليةالخلط وإجراء الاختبار عن دقيقتين .*
* المخروط المستعمل عبارة عن مخروط ناقص بقاعدة قطرها (**200mm**) من الأسفل و (**100mm**) من الأعلى وبإرتفاع مقداره ( **300mm**) ، بعد ملئه بالخرسانة الطرية بأربعة طبقات ورصها **25** مرة لكل طبقة بقضيب معدني قطره (**16mm** ) يصقل الوجه العلوي . *
* ويرفع القالب المعدني ، مقدار نزول السطح العلوي يسمى الهبوط ، ويعد مقياسا لقابلية التشغيل كما هو موضح بالجداول التالية :*


*درجة قوام الخرسانة*

*قوام الخرسانة**الهبوط**(mm)**جاف (**dty** )**0 – 20**صلب ( **stiff** )**15 – 60**لدن ( **( plastic**50 – 60**مبتل ( **wet** )**90-120**رخو ( **sloppy**)**110 – 150*

*القوام المناسب لخرسانة المنشئات المختلفة :*

*نوع المنشأ**مقدار الهبوط ( **mm** )**الوحدات الخرسانية جاهزة الصب ( الدمك بالاهتزاز) **10**الطرق الخرسانية والأساسات ( الدمك بالاهتزاز ) **25**الأعمال الخرسانية المسلحة ( الدمك بالاهتزاز )**50**الطرق الخرسانية ( الدمك من غير بالاهتزاز )**60**الأعمال الخرسانية المسلحة والعادية ( الدمك من غير بالاهتزاز )**75**الخرسانة المسلحة متشابكة حديد التسليح ( الدمك من غير بالاهتزاز )**100*




*اختبار عامل الرص : *

*درجة الرص تدعى بمعامل الرص وتقاس بنسبة الكثافة ، وهذا الاختبار يحدد درجة التشغيلية للخرسانة التي لا يزيد المقاس الاعتباري لها عن **1.5** بوصة ( **40mm**) . *
* ويتركب الجهاز المستعمل من قمعين يشكل جذع مخروط مثبتين فوق اسطوانة مغلقة القاع ولكل قمع قاعدة منفصلة في الأسفل . *
* ويتركب الجهاز المستعمل من قمعين يشكل جذع مخروط مثبتين فوق اسطوانة مغلقة القاع ولكل قمع قاعدة منفصلة في الأسفل . *
* ولإجراء التجربة يملأ القمع العلوي بالخرسانة دون رص ويسوى سطح الخرسانة ثم يفتح الباب بأسفل القمع فتسقط الخرسانة إلى القمع الثاني فتسقط الخرسانة في الاسطوانة السفلي ويسوى سطح الخرسانة فيها وتنظيف من الخارج ويعرف وزن ما بها من خرسانة بوزن الخرسانة المرصوصة جزئيا ثم تفرغ الاسطوانة وتملا بنفس عينة الخرسانة على طبقات كل بعمق (**2in**) وتدك كل طبقة جيدا أو تهز الاسطوانة للحصول على رص كامل للخرسانة ويسوي سطح الخرسانة فيها ويعرف وزن ما بها من خرسانة بوزن الخرسانة تامة الرص وللحصول على عامل الرص من المعادلة التاليه:-*
*عامل الرص* = (*وزن الخرسانه المرصوصه جزئيا والمالئه لاسطوانه قياسيه)* مقسوما على (*وزن الخرسانه المرصوصه كليا والمالئه لنفس الاسطوانه) *

*والجدول التالي يبين درجة سهولة التشغيل والهابط وعامل الرص المطلوب للخرسانة ذات الركام ذي المقاس الاعتباري الاكبر :*

*درجة سيولة التشغيلية**الهبوط(**mm**)**عامل الرص**استعمالات الخرسانة المناسبة**قليلة جدا**0-25**0.78**الخرسانة المستخدمة في الطرق والمرجوجة آليا**قليلة**25-50**0.85**الخرسانة المستخدمة في الطرق والمرجوجة يدويا والأساسات والسدود والمنشات الضخمة**وسط**50100**0.92**البلاطات والخرسانة المسلحة باستخدام رجاجات آلية**مرتفعة**100-175**0.95**من أجل المقاطع المسلحة بكثافة غير مناسبة*


** العوامل المؤثرة على قابلية التشغيل للخرسانة : *



*كمية ماء الخلط . *
*نعومة الاسمنت . *
*تدرج الركام . *
*شكل حبيبات الركام *
*الكمية النسبية لعجينة الاسمنت والركام . *
*نسبة الماء إلى الاسمنت (**W/C** ) *


**من متطلبات الكود في خلط ونقل وصب الخرسانة**



*الخلط **Mixing** [** (Sec . 5 . 8* *)* * ] *

**يطلب خلط الخرسانة جيدا لحين الحصول على توزيع متجانس للمواد ، ويجب أنتفرغ حاوية الخلط ( الدلو ) تماما عند الصب قبل إعادة تعبئتها بخلطة جديدة . *
* - يجب أن تخلط الخرسانة الجاهزة وتستلم وفق متطلبات *
*ASTM C685 ) , (ASTM C** ) ** )*
* - يجري خلط الخرسانة المخلوطة في الموقع وفق الشروط التالية : *



*يجب أن يتم الخلط في خلاطات ذات نوعية مقبولة . *
*يفترض أن تدور الخلاطة بالسرعة الموصى بها من قبل الشركة المصنعة . *
*يجب أن يستمر الخلط لمدة لا تقل عن (**1.5* * ) دقيقة بعد وضع كافة المواد في حاوية الخلاطة ، ويمكن القبول بمدة أقل من ذلك استنادا إلى تجارب تجانس الخلطات حسب متطلبات (**ASTM* *C94 ** ) *
*يجب أن تجري تعبئة المواد وخلطها وفق الشروط الممكنة التطبيق من متطلبات (**ASTM C94* * ) *
*يجب الاحتفاظ بسجل تفصيلي للتحقق مما يلي : *




*عدد الخلطات المنتجة . *
*نسب المواد المستعملة . *
*الأماكن النهائية لصب الخرسانة في المنشأ بشكل تقريبي . *
*تاريخ ووقت الخلط والصب .*



*ب) نقل الخرسنة **Conveving* :
*- ينبغي أن يتم نقل الخرسانة من الخلاطة إلى مكان الصب النهائي بطريقة تمنع انفاصل المواد أو ضياعها . *
*- يجب أن تكون وسائل النقل قادرة على تأمين وصول الخرسانة إلى مكان الصب بدون انفصال مكوناتها ، وبدون انقطاعات زمنية بين دفعات الخرسانة المتعاقبة تؤدي إلى فقدان اللدونة .*
*ج) صب الخراسنة **Depositing* :
** يجب أن يتم صب الخرسانة من موقع قريب قدر الإمكان من مكانها النهائي ،وذلك لتجنب انفصال مكوناتها نتيجة انسيابها أو بسبب معالجتها يدويا . *
*- يجب المحافظة على استمرارية لدونة الخرسانة بحيث تناسب بين فراغا التسليح. *
*- ينبغي استبعاد قطع الخرسانة المتصلبة جزئيا من الخلطة أو المشوبه بمواد غريبة *
*- يمنع استعمال الخرسانة المعاد خلطها بعد فترة الشك الابتدائي ما لم يوافق من قبل المهندس المشرف على ذلك . *
*-يجب أن يستمر خلط الخرسانة دون توقف حتى صب قطاع أو رقعة معينة بحدودها او فواصلها المحددة مسبقا بشكل كامل ، ما لم يسمح بذلك او يقيد بشروط الفقرة (**6.4** ) *
*-ينبغي أن تكون السطوح العلوية للعناصر المقبولة بشكل راسي مستوية تماما . *
*-* * عندما يطلب تنفيذ فواصل إنشائية فيجب أن يتم ذلك حسب البند (**6.4 ** ) .*
*- يجب أن تنساب الخرسانة حين الصب بشكل جيد حول قضبان التسليح وكراسي الرفع والمثبتات المغمورة ضمنها ، كما يجب أن تملأ كافة زوايا القوالب . *

*ثانيا *: *الخواص الميكانيكية للخرسانة : *
**مقاومة الضغط : *
* في السنوات الأخيرة بالإمكان تصنيع خرسانة تصل مقاومة ضغطها إلى (**100MPa** ) ، ولكن استعمال مثل هذه الخرسانة يكون أحيانا غير اقتصادي وله محددات كثيرة . *
* في الأبنية الخرسانية الاعتيادية تتراوح مقاومة الضغط عادة بين (**20 – 40MPa**) . *
* أما في الخرسانة مسبقة مسبقة الجهد ومسبقة الصب فيتطلب عادة خرسانة ذات مقاومة أكثر تتراوح بين (**30-60MPa** ) .*
* مقاومة الضغط تقاس إما باستعمال المكعبات أوباستعمال الاسطوانة . *
* مقاومة الضغط للاسطوانة ( **f'c** ) هي مقومة ضغط اسطوانة خرسانية بقطر (**150mm**) وارتفاع (**300mm**) بعد 28 يوما من صبها وبسرعة تحميل معينة . *
* سلوك الخرسانة وعلاقة ( الاجهاد – الانفعال ) تعتمد على ( مقاومة الضغط – العمر – معدل التحميل – خواص الركام والاسمنت وكذلك نوع وحجم النماذج المفحوصة ) . *
* وقد أثبتت الفحوصات بأن منحني ( الاجهاد – الانفعال ) لوجه الضغط للعتبات الخرسانية مطابق تقريبا لمنحني ( الإجهاد – الإنفعال ) لفحص الاسطوانة القياسية خاصة عندما يسلط الاجهاد بنفس السرعة . *
* عند تسليط ضغط على خرسانة في اتجاه معين يحصل زيادة في الأبعاد في الاتجاه العمودي على اتجاه التحميل ،نسبة الانفعل في الاتجاه الطولي تسمى نسبة بواسون (**Poisson's Ratio** ) . تعتمد هذه النسبة على مقاومة الخرسانة ، نسب مكوناتها وعوامل أخرى . *
* تتراوح قيمتها من **0.11** للخرسانة العالية المقاومة إلى **0.21** لخرسانة القليلة المقاومة ، عندما تكون الاجهادات أقل من (**0.7f'c**) تتراواح هذه النسبة بين ( **0.15 – 02** ) . *




*معاير المرونة (**Modulus of Elasticity* *) *

*معاير المرونة للخرسانة يعتمد على مقاومة الخرسانة ، خواص الركام والاسمنت ، سرعةالتحميل نوع وحجم النموذج المستعمل وكذلك عمر الخرسانة . *
* الفقرة ( **8.5** ) من مدونة (**ACI cod 02** ) عرفت معاير المرونة للخرسانة ذات كثافة من ( **2500 – 1500** ) **Kg/m3 ** كما يلي : *



*يحس**ب** معامل مرونة الخرسانة التي يتراوح وزنها الحجمي بين (**2500-1500* * ) **Kg/m**[SUP]3[/SUP]* * من العلاقة التالية : *

*Ec =Wc[SUP]1.5[/SUP]*0.043***√fc*​*أما من أجل الخرسانة عادية الكثافة فتكون :**Ec=4700***√fc*​


*يؤخذ معامل مرونة الفولاذ غير مسبق الاجهاد كما يلي : *

*E[SUB]s[/SUB]= 200000**√fc** MPa*​


*يحدد معامل مرونة الفولاذ مسبق الاجهاد من خلال التجارب المخبرية أو من قبل الجهة الصانعة . *





*مقاومة الشد (**Tensile strength** ) *

* اجهادات الشد في الأعضاء الخرسانية تتولد نتيجة وجود قوى القص ، عزم الانحناء وعزوم اللي .*
* مقاومة الشد للخرسانة قليلة وهذا يشكل أهمية كبيرة لما تسببه هذه المقاومة القليلة من ظهور الشقوق في ظروف التشغيل والتي تؤثر على منظر ووظيفة العنصر الخرساني . كما أن ظهور الشقوق يغير سلوك العضو الإنشائي ويسبب إعادة توزيع للإجهادات . *
* هناك العديد من الصعوبات المخبرية التي تواجه إيجاد مقاومة الشد بصورة مباشرة (**Axial* *Tension** ) لهذا السبب توجد مقاومة الشد للخرسانة عادة بطرق غير مباشرة مثل فحص الفلق ومعاير الكسر . *
* وقد أثبت التحليل الاحصائي لنتائج مقاومة الشد والضغط بأن مقاومة الشد تتناسب مع الجر التربيعي لمقاومة الضغط .*
* وقد وضح (**ACI cod * *) المعادلات التي يتم من خلالها إيجاد مقاومة الشد للخرسانة العادية والخرسانة خفيفة الوزن في الفقرة ( **9.5.2* *) كالتالي : *
*من أجل الخرسان عادية الوزن يكون : **f[SUB]r[/SUB]=0.7***√fc*​*حيث **fr** معامل التشقق أو التمزق للخرسانة .*
* وعند استخدام خرسانة ذات حصوات خفيفة الوزن يجب إجراء أحد التعديلين التاليين . حيث المقاومة الوسطية للانفلاق على الشد للخرسانة الحاوية على حصويات خفيفة الوزن . *



*إذا كانت (**fct**) محددة ونسب مواد الخرسانة موازنة حسب البند (**5.2 **) فإن ( **fr** ) تعدل باستبدال القيمة ( **fc**√**) بالقيمة (**1.8fct** ) على أن لا تزيد هذه القيمة عن (**fc**√**) . *
*إذا لم تكن قيمة (**fct**) محددة نقوم بما يلي : *




*يتم ضرب (**f[SUB]r[/SUB]** ) من أجل الخرسانة الحاوية على كافة الحصويات من النوع خفيف الوزن بالقيمة (**0.75**.*
*يتم ضرب (**f[SUB]r[/SUB]**) من أجل الخرسانة الحاوية على الرمل خفيف الوزن فقط بالقيمة (**0.85** ) *

* ويمكن إجراء تناسب خطي في حال استبدال كميات جزئية من الرمل برمل عادي . *
* في المنشأت الخرسانية ما عدا الكبيرة منها مثل السدود والأساسات الكبيرة فإن مقاومة الشد للخرسانة غير المسلحة لا تحدد عادة مقاومة الأعضاء الخرسانية المسلحة فعند وصول الاجهادات في تسليح الشد إلى حوالي **40 MPa** تبدأ الخرسانة بالتشقق . ولهذا السبب تهمل عادة مقاومة الخرسانة في الشد وقضبان التسليح تتحمل إجهادات الشد المحورية أو الانثنائية والخرسانة في منطقة الضغط تتحمل إجهادات الضغط والمحورية والانثنائية .*





*زحف الخرسانة (**Creep of Concrete ** ) *

*زحف الخرسانة يعني زيادة الانفعالات أو التشوهات بمرور الزمن عند وجود إجهاد أو حمل ثابت . هذه الانفعالات أوالتشوهات غير المرنة تزيد عادة بمعدل يقل بمرور الزمن ويكون سببها أحد العوامل الآتية : *



*التسيل البلوري في الركام وعجينة الاسمنت المتصلة . *
*التسيل اللدن لعجينة الاسمنت التي تحيط بالركام . *
*نقصان حجم الفراغات أو المسامات التي تحيط بالركام . *
*جريان الماء من عجينة الاسمنت نتيجة وجود الاجهادات وكذلك التبخر . *

**العوامل التي تزيد زحف الخرسانة هي : *



*زيادة نسبة الماء إلى الاسمنت . *
*زيادة درجة الحرارة وقلة الرطوبة .*
*تحميل المنشأ بعمر مبكر قبل وصول الخرسانة إلى مقاومتها . *
*زيادة فترة بقاء الأثقال الخارجية . *
*زيادة الاجهادات . *
*قلة نسبة الحجم إلى المساحة السطحية للعضو الإنشائي *

*كما أن هناك عوامل أخرى تؤثر على مقدار الزحف مثل نوعية الاسمنت والركام المستخدم .*
* الزحف لا يقلل عادة من مقاومة الأعضاء الخرسانية المسلحة في ظروف التشغيل إلا انه يسبب إعادة توزيع في إجهادات الخرسانة والتسليح .*
*والحالات التالية تبين تأثير الزحف : *



*الإزاحة النهائية (**Deflection* * ) في الجسور والبلاطات قد تصل إلى بضع مرات القيمة الابتدائية ولهذا السبب يجب معرفة أو تقدير قيم هذه الازاحات ومقارنتها مع الحدود المسموح بها . *
*في الاعمدة الخرسانية المعرضة لأحمال ساكنة أو ثابتة يسبب الزحف انتقال الاجهادات من الخرسانة في منطقة الضغط إلى قضبان التسليح . *
*في الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد يسبب الزحف عادة فقدان في القوى المسبقة الجهد مؤديا إلى زيادة التشقق والإزاحة (**Deflection* * ) في ظروف التشغيل . *

*للزحف فوائد في بعض الحالات خاصة عندما يكون هناك إجهادات ضغط كبيرة في بعض المناطق عند حصول هبوط غير متجانس مثلا في بعض المنشئات فإن هذه الإجهادات تبدأ بالتناقص بمرور الزمن.*
*وللتقليل من الزحف وتأثيراته يمكن إتباع التالي : *



*تسليط الأثقال على العضو الخرساني أو المنشا لحين وصول الخرسانة إلى مقاومة كافية. *
*استعمال خرسانة ذات مقاومة عالية .*
*جعل حجم عينة الاسمنت أقل ما يمكن . *
*استعمال معالجة بالبخار وتحت ضغط . *
*إضافة تسليح وخاصة في منطقة الضغط . *
*استعمال الركام الحجر الجيري إن أمكن . *





*انكماش الخرسانة (**Shrinkage of Concrete ** ) *

* للحصول على خرسانة ذات قابلية تشغيل ملائمة يجب أن يكون مقدار الماء أكثر مما هو لازم لإتمام عملية الإماهة . وبعد صب الخرسانة يبدا الماء الزائد غير المتفاعل مع الاسمنت بالتبخر ونتيجة لذلك يحدث الانكماش . أي ان الانكماش هو عبارة عن التغير الحجمي الذي يحصل نتيجة تبخر الماء من كتلة الخرسانة . *
* النقصان في الطول لكل وحدة طول في اتجاه معين نتيجة النقصان في الحجم يسمى بانفعال الانكماش (**Shrinkage of Concrete* * ) مقدار انفعال الانكماش النهائي يزيد في الحالات التالية : *



*بزيادة نسبة الماء على الاسمنت . *
*زيادة كمية الاسمنت في الخلطة الخرسانية . *
*زيادة درجة الحرارة ونقصان الرطوبة . *
*زيادة نسبة المساحة السطحية إلى الحجم . *
*زيادة مسامية الركام . *

* عندما يكون العضو الخرساني غير مقيد ( طليق الحركة ) فإن الانكماش لا يولد أي اجهادات ، ولكن هذه الحالة غير موجودة لأن الاعضاء الخرسانية متصلة مع بعضها ولهذا السبب يسبب الانكماش اجهادات داخلية وتكون غالبا ضغط في التسليح وشد في الخرسانة . وقد تؤدي هذه الاجهادات إلى حصول تشقق في بعض الحالات . والانكماش يسبب عادة زيادة في الإزاحة ( **Deflection* * ) الحاصلة في البلاطات والجسور الخرسانية المسلحة بمرور الزمن .ولكن وجود التسليح وخاصة إذا كان متناظر حول المحور الوسطي للمقطع يمنع حدوث التقوس بسبب الانكماش ، أي يمنع حدوث زيادة في ( **Deflection* * ) كما ان الانكماش يسبب نقصانا في القوى مسبقة الجهد في الاعضاء الخرسانية المسبقة الجهد .*
*مميزات الخرسانة المسلحة : *



*الخرسانة المسلحة إحدى المواد الإنشائية الشائعة الاستعمال في العالم تتكون من مادتين هما الخرسانة والحديد واللتان تعملان معا لتشكلان عضو انشائي يقاوم الأنواع المختلفة من الأحمال ( الخرسانة تقاوم الضغط والحديد يقاوم الشد ) . *
*مقاومة عالية ضد تأثير الحريق والماء . *
*المنشأت الخرسانية المسلحة تكون صلبة . *
*مادة قليلة الحاجة إلى صيانة . *
*عمرها الخدمي طويلا مقارنة مع المواد الإنشائية الأخرى ز *
*مادة اقتصادية .*
*يمكن صبها في أشكال مختلفة . *
*تتطلب مهارات اقل من عمال التشييد مقارنة باستخدام مواد إنشائية اخرى كالحديد . *


**عيوب الخرسانة المسلحة : *



*مقاومة شد واطئة مما يتطلب استعمال حديد التسليح . *
*تحتاج إلى قوالب إسناد لحين تصلبها بدرجة كافية . *
*مادة ثقيلة الوزن لذلك فإن الوزن الذاتي لمادة الخرسانة المسلحة يشكل نسبة كبيرةمن الحمل الكلي الذسي يتعرض له المنشأ . *
*خواصها تختلف باختلاف نسب وطريقة الخلط . كما أن عمليات الوضع والمعالجة لا يتم السيطرة عليها بعناية كما في المواد الإنشائية الأخرى كالحديد *
*ظاهرتي الزحف والانكماش في الخرسانة تسببان بعض المشاكل للمنشأ الخرساني المسلح . *



انتهى الدرس الاول

الدرس الثاني انشاء الله سوف يكون بعنوان
*متطلبات المقاومة للانشاءات الخرسانية*​
الرجاء من الاعضاء المشاركة والتفاعل واذا في اخطاء الرجاء التنبية وشكرا


----------



## mhh2006 (30 مارس 2013)

تلبية لطلبات اخواني الاعضاء هذه روابط لتحميل جميع الدروس السابقة من الدرس الاول



الدرس الاول

*الخرسانة ومكوناتها وخواصها*

 الدرس الثاني
*متطلبات المقاومة للمباني الانشائية الخرسانية*
الدرس الثالث
متطلبات الخدمة للمنشات والمشاريع الهندسية
الدرس الاضافي
* التصميم الهندسي*
الدرس الرابع
متطلبات تصميم البلاطات الخرسانية
الدرس الخامس
متطلبات تصميم الجسور الخرسانية (1)
الدرس السادس
متطلبات تصميم الجسور الخرسانية (2)
*الدرس السابع
*متطلبات تصميم الاعمدة الخرسانية (1)*
الملف المرفق
*

الاعمدة1.pdf

مرفق ملف PDF
للدرس الثامن كاملا

*(متطلبات تصميم الأعمدة الخرسانية (2))*


*[SUB]متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية[/SUB]*
*[SUB]الدرس التاسع[/SUB]*

*[SUB](متطلبات تصميم جدران القص الخرسانية)[/SUB]*


----------



## wisalnema (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من المهندسين الذين لديهم نموذج من scop of work لمشروع معين ارجوا وضعه في المنتدى لحاجتي اليه في العمل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## s.a.c (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الكبير....


----------



## مهندس عفان (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ولكن اريد تحميل هذه المعلومات القيمة فكيف يكون ذلك وارجو نشر مواضيع عن التسليح ايضا اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## mhh2006 (30 مارس 2013)

من الدرس القادم سوف ارفق ملف pdf لحفظ الدروس انشاء الله


----------



## boushy (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و اكرمك الله ووالديك بالجنة 
لي طلب واحد وهو الاشارة للمعادلات التي ترفق بالبند كذا في الكود الامريكي ويكتمل العمل باذن الله مثلا
المعادلة pn=0.85(ag-ast) البند 10-9-2
ولك الشكر اجزله


----------



## w1981 (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم 
الموضوع يستحق التثبيت
فقط نتمنى ان تتواصل هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (31 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moha nugus (31 مارس 2013)

أشكرك و جزاك الله خيرا ، يا حبذا الـ pdf كما قلت ، بصراحة هذه المواضيع سوف نستفيد منها - بإذن الله - خاصة نحن الذين في سنة التخرج ، و الموضوع الآخر يا حبذا لو جعلت المحاضرات يومية أو شبه يومية لكي ننتهي منها بأسرع وقت لأننا محكومين بفترة للتخرج و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhh2006 (1 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم كيف الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدرس الاول المقدمة في الخرسانة

طبعا انا قلت لكم بان الدروس سوف تنزل اسبوعيا ولكن بمناسبة تثبيت الموضوع

اليكم اليوم

*[SUB]سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]*

[SUB]الدرس الثاني[/SUB]
متطلبات المقاومة للمباني الانشائية الخرسانية

*​*اشتراطات المباني والمنشآت المقاومة لأحمال الزلازل :*

7/9/1 أنواع نظم (جمل) المباني والمنشآت المقاومة لأحمال الزلازل :

*يمكن مقاومة أحمال الزلازل (والأحمال الأفقية بصورة عامة) بعدد من النظم (الجمل) الإنشائية. من هذه النظم الإنشائية يمكن ذكر النظم التالية :*

*1 -**نظام الإطار** :*
*ويتألف هذا النظام من أعمدة وكمرات (جيزان) متصلة مع بعضها بوصلات جاسئة (**rigid joints)، أي وصلات تتحمل عزم انحناء. وينفذ هذا النظام من مادة الصلب (الفولاذ) أو من مادة الخرسانة المسلحة. ويجب أن يكون إطار الخرسانة المسلحة** ذو ممطولية(**ductile) لتأمين تشوهات كبيرة قبل الانهيار لتبدد اوتقلل من طاقة الزلزال ويجعل الانهيار (في حال حدوثه) آمناً.*

*2 -**نظام الجدار *
*ويتألف هذا النظام من جدران حاملة رأسية. يمكن أن تنفذ هذه الجدران من أحجار مبنية (أو من مواد غير مسلحة بصورة عامة)، ويكون اتصال الجدار مع السقف بهذه الحالة بوصلات مفصلية ( **hinged joints )، كما يمكن أن تنفذ هذه الجدران الحاملة من الخرسانة المسلحة، ويكون اتصال الجدار مع السقف بهذه الحالة بوصلات جاسئة، ويسمى الجدار في هذه الحالة بجدار قص **shear wall .*

*3 -**النظم المختلطة من الإطارات وجدران القص *
*يضم هذا النظام مجموعة من الإطارات ومجموعة أخرى من جدران القص تتشارك معاً في مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية بنسب جساءاتها.*

*4 -** نظام الإطار المكتف :*
*ينفذ هذا النظام بصورة خاصة من مادة الفولاذ حيث يتم تكتيف النظام الإطاري بعناصر ملائمة يتم بعدها تحويل الإطار إلى ما يشبه الجمالون. كما يمكن تنفيذها من الخرسانة المسلحة.*

*5 -**نظام المنشآت السابقة الصنع :*
*يتكون هذ النظام بصورة خاصة من ألواح بشكل جدران حاملة وألواح أخرى توضع أفقية وتعمل كبلاطات، ويُنفذ هذا النظام عادة من الخرسانة المسلحة مسبقة الصنع. يكون الإتصال بين الألواح الجدارية وألواح البلاطات في هذا النظام بوصلات مفصلية عملياً لا تتحمل عزوم الانحناء. وتدرس الجدران الحاملة في هذه المنشآت لمقاومة عزوم الانحناء كجدران قص ظفرية (كابولية) تعمل بصورة رأسية مع شرط أن لا تحصل بها أية اجهادات شد في أي مقطع، أي يجب أن تكون محصلة الاجهادات الناتجة عن القوى المحورية وعزوم الانحناء اجهادات ضغط في جميع نقط الجدار الحامل في الاتجاهين الرأسي والأفقي*

7/9/2 اشتراطات المباني التي ستقاوم الأحمال الأفقية بالنظام الإطاري (أعمدة وكمرات) 

*يفضل ألا يزيد ارتفاع البناء الخرساني المسلح على (**7) سبعة أدوار (طوابق) بما فيها أدوار الأقبية (البدرومات) في حال وجودها.*
*يجب أن تقع مجموعة الأعمدة التي ستشكل الإطار على خط مستقيم واحد.*
*يجب أن تتشكل الإطارات وفقاً للشرط السابق في الاتجاهين.*
*(يفضل استخدام تباعدات متكررة بين الأعمدة (استعمال المديول) كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (1-2).مشاهدة المرفق 89216
الشكل (1-2) التموضع المناسب للأعمدة في النظام الإطاري المقاومة للزلازل​
**الإطارات الممطولية من الخرسانة المسلحة :*

*يراعى ما ورد في هذا الخصوص من حيث متطلبات التصميم وتفاصيل التسليح في (الكود العربية لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة) من الكود العربية. *
*الأعمدة :*

*تصميم الأعمدة: يحظر تصميم الأعمدة بافتراض حدوث مفاصل لدنه (بلاستيكية) فيها.*
*التوصيل: يتم تنفيذ وصلات صلب التسليح بالأعمدة والكمرات بشكل يضمن انتقال عزوم الانحناء بينها حسب متطلبات كود التصميم العربية, وللأعمدة من الخرسانة المسلحة، يتم تثبيت قضبان التسليح في الكمرات أو الوصلات لضمان متانة التوصيل.*
*كانات الأعمدة من الخرسانة المسلحة: تكون كانات الأعمدة الخرسانية مغلقة. وتستعمل الكانات الدائرية (مع شناكل) للأعمدة الدائرية، علماً بأنه يمكن استعمال الأساور الحلزونية لزيادة المقاومة.*
*أعمدة الإطارات الممطولية : تصمم أعمدة الإطارات الممطولية بالالتزام الكلي بكافة المتطلبات المنصوص عليها في الكودة العربية لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة من الكود العربية.*


*البلاطات الأفقية (الديافرامات) :*
*1 -**الجساءة : تكون البلاطات الأفقية (التي تعمل كديافرامات) جاسئة ضمن مستواها، وقادرة على نقل القوى الأفقية الى عناصر التكتيف الرأسية من دون تعرضها الى تشوهات كبيرة.*
*2 -**كمرات (جيزان) الربط: تكون البلاطات محاطة بكمرات ربط قادرة على مقاومة قوى شد أو ضغط لا تقل عن (**50**) كيلو نيوتن، وحسب معاملات الأمان ومتطلبات الثبات والاستقرار المنصوص عليها في (الكودة العربية لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة والكودة العربية للإنشاءات الفولاذية) مع العناية الخاصة في تثبيت قضبان التسليح عند الزوايا.*
*3 -**نقل القوى ضمن البلاطات: في حالة وجود تغيير مفاجئ في عناصر التكتيف الرأسية كالانتقال في جساءة الأعمدة أو الجدران، ينبغي ضمان انتقال القوى ضمن البلاطات وبالذات عند منسوب هذا التغيير. ويتعين أن تكون كمرات الربط المحيطة بتلك الوصلات قادرة على مقاومة قوى شد أو ضغط لا تقل عن (**100**) كيلو نيوتن، وحسب معاملات الأمان المنصوص عليها في كودات التصميم العربية.*
*4 -**الربط بين البلاطات وعناصر التكتيف الرأسية: ينبغي ضمان الحصول على وصلات متينة بين البلاطات وعناصر التكتيف الرأسية , و يكون ذلك بتثبيت قضبان تسليح البلاطات في عناصر التكتيف الراسية.*

7/9/3 اشتراطات المباني التي ستقاوم الأحمال الأفقية بمساهمة رئيسية لجدران القص:



*عام :* 
*1 -**يفضل ألا يقل عدد جدران القص بالاتجاه الواحد عن جدارين غير واقعين على استقامة واحدة ويكونان متناظرين ما أمكن.*
*2 -**يكون طول جدار القص المناسب لمقاومة القوى الأفقية من مرتبة لا تقل عن **1**/**8** من ارتفاع كتلة البناء.*
*3 -**أول جدران مفضلة للعمل كجدران قص هي جدران بيت الدرج (السلم) وجدران المصعد. وفي حالة كون هذه الجدران غير مركزية فسينتج عن وضعها عدم تناظر مما يستتبع ضرورة وضع جدران أخرى تعيد التناظر ما أمكن لنظام المبنى.*
*4 -**فضل أن توزع مواقع جدران القص في المسقط الأفقي بحيث * *يتحقق* *ما يلي : *


*جساءة مناسبة لمقاومة القوى الأفقية للاتجاهين.* 
*تخفيف اللي في المسقط الأفقي والتقلص* 
*تجنب حدوث قوى حرارية كبيرة نتيجة لمنع الأسقف من التمدد* 
*5 -**يتم تحقيق الشرط الأول من (أ/4) أعلاه بوضع عدد كاف من الجدران وبأطوال مناسبة وفي الاتجاهين، أما الشرط الثاني فيتحقق بوضع الجدران بمكان قريب من المحيط وبصورة متناظرة. وأما الشرط الثالث فيلزم لتحقيقه عدم وضع جدران رأسية ذات جساءة كبيرة في طرفي المبنى تمنع تقلص أو تمدد أسقف المبنى أفقياً، لذلك توضع الجدران بطرفي طول المبنى موازية للضلع القصير أما الجدران الموازية للضلع الطويل فتوضع بمنطقة وسط المبنى كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (7-34).*


*الشكل (7-34) وضع جدران القص لمقاومة قوى الزلازل*

*1 -**يمكن أن يحوي نظام جدران القص بعض الإطارات التي تؤخذ مساهماتها بالحسبان في التصميم، كما يمكن إهمال مساهمتها (إذا كانت بسيطة) في مقاومة القوى الأفقية شريطة أخذ الترتيبات الإنشائية الواردة في كودات التصميم العربية بالحسبان في تسليح هذه الأعمدة وفي حال عدم توفرها يمكن استعمال التفاصيل المبينة في البند (7/10 ) للإطارات متوسطة المقاومة لعزوم الإنحناء.*



*جدران القص من الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة في الموقع :* 
 
*1 -**التصميم: يتم تصميم هذه الجدران حسب ما ورد في الكودات العربية لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة مع مراعاة أن لا يقل التسليح في كل حافة رأسية عما هو مطلوب لمقاومة قوة شد رأسية تساوي خمسة بالمائة من قوة الضغط المؤثرة على كامل الجدار في ذلك المنسوب .*
*2 -**التسليح حول الفتحات: يجب ألا يقل التسليح حول الفتحات في جدران القص عن قضيبي تسليح قطر الواحد منهما (**12**) ميلمتر. ويفضل أيضاً تزويد زوايا الفتحات بتسليح مائل بزاوية قدرها (**45**) درجة .*
*3 -**جدران (حوائط) القص المتقارنة (**Coupled Shear Walls**):تصمم جدران القص المتقارنة والكمرات التي تجمعها باستعمال تراكيب القوى حسب البند (3/12/2)مع مراعاة متطلبات الممطولية لتلك الكمرات. وفي حال الحاجة لتسليح قص مائل لهذه الكمرات(حسب متطلبات الكودات العربية)، فيجب أن يؤخذ بشكل متصالب ، مع تأمين طول تثبيت مناسب. أما الكمرات الموصلة بين جدران القص غيرالمحسوبة ككمرات تجمع لجدران متقارنة فتصمم بشكل عادي على ألا تقل نسبة التسليح المقاوم للشد* *فيها عن ** (**0**.**004**)**أربع بالألف، ولا تزيد* *المسافة بين كاناتها على **(**200**)** مليمتر.*
*4 -**ربط البلاطات بجدران (بحوائط) القص: يكون الربط بين البلاطات* *وجدران القص مستمراً. وتكون قضبان تسليح البلاطات مثبتة في الجدران تثبيتاً كاملاً حسب متطلبات الكودات العربية لتصميم وتنفيذ * *المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة.*


*جدران القص من الخرسانة السابقة الصب : * 
* يراعى ما هو وارد في البند التالي .*


*تثبيت الجدران الحجرية أو الخرسانية غير المسلحة:* 
*يجب أن يتم تثبيت (**Anchor) الجدران الخرسانية غير المسلحة أو الحجرية عند جميع الطوابق وعند السطح لضمان وجود الاستناد الجانبي لهذه الجدران. يجب أن يضمن التثبيت اتصال قوي ومباشر بين الجدار والسقف والطوابق وبحيث يكون مقاوماً للقوى الأفقية الأعظمية الموصوفة في هذه الفقرة والفقرات وإضافة لذلك ففي المناطق الزلزالية (3 و4) فإنه يجب أن نضمن وجود حجاب (بلاطة جاسئة أفقية **Diaphragm) لتثبيت الجدران باستعمال عناصر مدفونة مثبتة وملفوفة حول قضبان التسليح أو مثبتة بطريقة أخرى لضمان نقل القوى إلى قضبان التسليح.*

7/9/4 اشتراطات المباني التي ستقاوم الأحمال الأفقية بالنظام الثنائي :



*يقصد بالنظام الثنائي النظام الذي تشترك فيه جدران القص مع الإطارات (الأعمدة والكمرات) في مقاومة القوى الأفقية كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (7-35) على أن تصمم الإطارات كإطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم لمقاومة ما لا يقل عن **25**%** من قوة القص القاعدي. وينصح باستعمال هذ النظام في حالة المباني الخرسانية المسلحة بغض النظر عن عدد الأدوار.* 

*الشكل (7-35) مسقط لبناء عال- النظام الثنائي*​


*ينصح استعمال جدارين من الخرسانة المسلحة لبيت الدرج بغض النظر عن عدد أدوار المبنى، وبذلك يُصبح نظام المبنى المقاوم للقوى الأفقية نظام مختلط. إذا لم يكن جدارا الدرج في مركز البناء فإنهما سيكونان غير متناظرين وبذلك يلزم إضافة جدار آخر أو أكثر لتأمين التناظر أو لتخفيف اللا مركزية بين مركز الجساءة ومركز كتل المبنى.* 
*من المفيد الإشارة لكيفية العمل الإنشائي المشترك بين جدران القص والإطارات والموضح بالشكل رقم (7-36). حيث أن هناك اختلاف في خواص السهم الأفقي بين الإطارات وجدران القص، لذلك فالإطارات ستحاول شد جدران القص في أعلى المبنى بينما ستحاول دفعها في أسفله. اعتمادا على ذلك فسيساهم الإطار في مقاومة القص في الجزء العلوي من المبنى (مما يعني ضرورة زيادة أبعاد المقاطع العرضية للأعمدة في هذا الجزء عما تتطلبه الأحمال الرأسية)، بينما ستحمل جدران القص معظم قوى القص في الجزء الأسفل من المبنى لأن الإطارات لا تستطيع تحمل قوى أفقية كبيرة.* 


*الشكل (7-36) سلوك الإطار الحر والجدار الحر وترابط سلوك الجدار مع الإطار
*​/9/5 عناصر التكتيف (الربط) الفولاذية :

*تصمم عناصر التكتيف الفولاذية لمقاومة القوى الأفقية إما بوصفها هياكل تكتيف (مقاومة للعزوم) أو بوصفها جمالونات (مقاومة للقوى المحورية). وفي كلتا الحالتين يتعين بذل عناية خاصة في تصميم الوصلات وتنفيذها مع الأخذ بالحسبان إمكانية الانعكاس المتبادل للاجهادات. ويتعين أيضاً بذل عناية خاصة للحصول على وصلات سليمة بين عناصر التكتيف الأفقية وعناصر التكتيف الرأسية لضمان المتانة.*

7/9/6 الإنشاءات سابقة التصنيع :



*تكون الوصلات بين العناصر سابقة التصنيع بحيث* *تضمن متانة المنشأة الكاملة واستقرارها في جميع الأتجاهات.* 
*يتم تزويد المنشأة بعناصر تكتيف ثانوية بديلة حسب ما ورد في المادة (7/3)، لمنع انهيار المنشأة في حال فشل أحد العناصر فيها.* 
*ينبغي أن يكون الربط بين عناصر الوصلات السابقة الصنع قادراً على نقل قوى الشد والضغط والقص (**Shearing**) وذلك لضمان جساءة (**Stiffness**) الوصلات ضمن مستواها حسب ما هو منصوص عليه في البند الفرعي (7/9/2/د). ويفضل أن يكون ذلك الربط من الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع بحيث تكون أطراف العناصر السابقة الصنع التي على امتداد الوصلات مسننة أو خشنة (متعرجة) أو ما شابه ذلك وبشكل يضمن انتقال قوى القص. وتكون الوصلات محاطة بجيزان (كمرات) ربط كما هو منصوص عليه في الفقرة (7/9/2/د/2).* 
*تكون الوصلات الأفقية بين عناصر الجدران بشكل يسمح بانتقال قوى الشد بين تلك العناصر، بحيث تكون عناصر الجدران والوصلات قادرة على تحمل قوى شد تساوي (**20**) بالمائة من كامل الأحمال الرأسية في تلك الجدران.* 
7/9/7 المواد الهشة والمواد القابلة للكسر :



*عند استعمال مواد هشة (قصفة **Brittle**) أو مواد قابلة للكسر :* 
*في تصنيع عناصر ذات حجم كبير تستعمل في المبنى كالواجهات الزجاجية وما شابهها، ينبغي وضع تفاصيل خاصة وتزويد تلك العناصر بفواصل ووصلات مرنة تضمن عدم تحطمها عند حدوث زلزال وان حدث أي تحطمت لاتتحطم بشكل كامل.*


*المكائن والآليات والأجهزة : * 
*ينبغي تثبيت المكائن والأجهزة الثقيلة بشكل يضمن ثباتها الأفقي والرأسي.

=====>يتبع
ملاحظة:
اتعبني التنسيق في المحرر

*


----------



## mhh2006 (1 أبريل 2013)

يتبع


7/10 الاشتراطات الإنشائية في العناصر المقاومة للزلازل :
7/10/1 الاشتراطات البعدية :



*جدران القص :* 
*1 -**يجب ألا يقل سمك جدار القص في المباني عن **(**150 mm**)**.*
*2 -**إذا كان المبنى من دورين فقط يمكن الاكتفاء بالسمك **(**150mm**)**.على كامل ارتفاع المبنى.*
*3 -**إذا كان المبنى مؤلفاً من عدة أدوار فيكون السمك الأدنى لجدران * *القص كما يلي :*
*- **150 mm لأعلى **5 أمتار من الارتفاع.*
*- **50 تزاد لكل **20 متر من الارتفاعات التالية للخمسة أمتار السابقة أو جزء منها باتجاه الأسفل.*
*ويمكن الاستغناء عن تحقيق هذا الشرط في جدران النواة الصندوقية.*
*4 -**لا يقل سمك جدران القص من الخرسانة المسلحة عن **1**/**25** من الطول الفعّال للانبعاج (التحنيب).*
*5 -**لا يقل السمك الأدنى لجدران القص في الأقبية (كجدران خارجية) وجدران الأساسات، وجدران مقاومة الحريق عن **200 mm** ويفضل **250 mm**.*
*6 -**لا يقل السمك الأدنى للجدران الحاملة بشكل ألواح خرسانية سابقة الصب عن **100mm**، كما لا يقل عن **30**/**1** من المسافة الدنيا بين العناصر الحاملة (التي هي عملياً طول الإنبعاج).*
*7 -**يفضل أن لا يقل عدد جدران القص في كل اتجاه عن جدارين غير واقعين على خط مستقيم واحد. ويمكن تجاوز ذلك إذا كان الجداران في منتصف المسقط الأفقي، وخاصة إذا كان التحليل سيتم بالطرق الديناميكية.*
*8 -**يفضل ألا يقل عمق القطاع العرضي الأفقي لجدار القص بدون أو مع فتحات بشكل كابولي عن **1**/**8** ثمن الارتفاع الكلي للجدار، لتحقيق جساءة كافية للبناء، إلا إذا تحقق شرط الإزاحة الجانبية (السهم).*
*9 -**إذا سمح التصميم المعماري، يمكن تدعيم نهايات جدار القص التي ستتعرض لإجهادات مركزة كبيرة بأجنحة عرضانية من الخرسانة المسلحة طبقاً للمتطلبات الحسابية الإنشائية، وبما يتلاءم مع التصميم المعماري.*
*10 -**في حال تنفيذ فتحات صغيرة لا يتعدى أكبر بعد لها **3** مرات سماكة جدار القص المصمت فيجب ألا يقل بعد الفتحة عن طرف الجدار عن **800** مم، وكذلك البعد الأدنى بين فتحتين متجاورتين عن ** 400**مم كما هو مبين في الشكل (7-37) :

*
*الشكل (7-37) اشتراطات أبعاد الفتحات واللمعات في جدران القص*




* العناصر الإنشائية للنظم الإطارية :* 
*1 -**يُفضل ألا تزيد النسبة بين الارتفاع الكلي لكمرة الإطار* *وعرضه على **4**.*
*2 -**يُفضل أن يكون عرض العمود في الإطار ذي الكمرات الساقطة* *أكبر أو يساوي عرض الكمرة.*
*3 -**يفُضل اختيار أبعاد المقطع العرضي للعمود بحيث تكون نسب * *التسليح المستخدمة فيه لمقاومة جميع الأحمال بما فيها الزلازل محصورة ما بين **1**-**2**.**5**%** من مساحة المقطع العرضي للعمود * *وبحيث* *لا تزيد على **2**.**5**%** بأية حال. *
*4 -**يجب ألا تقل أبعاد الأعمدة المستخدمة في المباني المقاومة للزلازل عن **350** × **250** أو **450** × **200** أو **300** × **300** أو قطر**350** مم. *

7/10/2 اشتراطات التسليح :

*إضافة إلى اشتراطات التسليح المعتمدة في الكودة العربية الموحدة لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة، يجب تأمين الاشتراطات التالية:*


*جدران القص :* 
*1 -**لا تقل مساحة التسليح الدنيا في جدران القص التي تتعرض إلى ضغط بلا مركزية صغيرة في حالة الحد الأقصى في كل من الاتجاهين الأفقي والرأسي عن **A’c* *0**.**0025** للصلب الطري وعن **A’c* *0**.**002** للصلب (الفولاذ) عالي المقاومة، حيث **A’c**: مساحة مقطع الجدار الخرساني في الاتجاه المدروس وذلك عندما لا تزيد القوة الحدية المعرض لها الجدار عن نصف القوة المحورية العظمى **Nu** التي يستطيع الجدار تحملها.*
*2 -**تزاد مساحة التسليح الدنيا الرأسية فقط بشكل خطي إلى أن تصل إلى **A’c* *0**.**005** من المقطع الفعلي للجدار وذلك عندما تصل القوة الحدية القصوى المعرض لها الجدار إلى القوة القصوى **Nu** في الحالات التي يكون فيها هذا الجدار معرضاً لضغط بلا مركزية صغيرة في حالة الحد الأقصى.*
*3 -**أما في جدران القص التي تتعرض لضغط بلا مركزية كبيرة في حالة الحد الأقصى فتطبق عليها مساحات التسليح الدنيا والقصوى للكمرات في الكود.*
*4 -**يرتب تسليح جدران القص على شبكتين مع سطحي الجدار تتوضع كل شبكة على مسافة لا تقل عن **20** مم من سطح الجدار الخارجي.*
*5 -**لا يقل القطر الأدنى لأسياخ التسليح المستخدمة عن **10** مم للتسليح الرأسي وعن **6** مم للتسليح الأفقي. تستخدم شناكل أفقية بالعدد المناسب لتثبيت الشبكتين في مواضعها، ومنع انبعاج (تحنيب) القضبان الرأسية (كما في حالة الأعمدة) عندما تزيد قوة الضغط القصوى المطبقة على الجدار على نصف مقاومة الضغط القصوى للجدار.*
*6 -**لا يزيد التباعد بين قضبان التسليح الرأسي على **200** مم أو ضعف سمك الجدار أيهما أقل ولا يزيد التباعد بين القضبان الأفقية على **300** مم أو على **15** مرة أصغر قطر للتسليح الرأسي عندما تزيد قوة الضغط القصوى المطبقة على الجدار على نصف مقاومة الضغط القصوى للجدار.*
*7 -**يجب ربط الجدران الخرسانية المسلحة مع الأسقف أو الأعمدة أو الدعامات أو الجدران المتقاطعة بواسطة تسليح لا تقل كميته عن قضيب بقطر **10** مم كل مسافة **300** مم لكل شبكة تسليح. ويعد تسليح البلاطة العلوي الموثق في الجدار جزءاً من التسليح.*
*8 -**إذا كان جدار القص في حالة الحد الأقصى معرضاً إلى ضغط بلا مركزية صغيرة أي أن كامل مقطعه يتعرض لإجهادات ضغط أو الجزء الأكبر منه، فيمكن تمييز الحالتين التاليتين:*
*الحالة الأولى : لا تتجاوز قوة الضغط في حالة الحد الأقصى في المقطع الحرج لجدار القص ½ المقاومة القصوى في الضغط لهذا الجدار. يمكن في هذه الحالة الاستغناء عن وضع أعمدة مخفية في نهايات الجدران ويكتفي بتسليح الجدار كما ورد أعلاه مع إضافة (كانات) مفتوحة على شكل سي معكوس لا يقل قطرها عن 8 mm وبالذات تباعد التسليح الأفقي للجدران مهمتها تثبيت شبكتي التسليح للجدار في مواضعها وكما هو مبين في الشكل (7-38 أ). إضافةً للأشكال التفصيلية (7-38 ب إلى د).

*
*الشكل ( 7-38 أ) مقطع أفقي في جدار قص*
*
الحالة الثانية : تتجاوز قوة الضغط في حالة الحد الأقصى في المقطع الحرج لجدار القص (**1/**2) نصف المقاومة القصوى في الضغط لهذا الجدار، توضع في هذه الحالة أعمدة مخفية عند نهايات الجدار سماكتها **t وطول مقطعها **2t كحد أدنى، وبطول أعظمي.**0.**2 L (**L = طول الجدار). ويستعمل في هذه الأعمدة تسليح طولي لا تقل مساحته عن **1% ويوزع بانتظام، ويستخدم تسليح عرضي ملائم وفق الاشتراطات المطلوبة في التسليح العرضي للأعمدة في الكود وكما هو مبين في الشكل (7-39) والأشكال (7-38 ب إلى د). وينوه إلى ضرورة استعمال التسليح المتناظر في جدران القص، على أن يكون التسليح الأفقي هو الأقرب للسطح الخارجي.*


* ( 7-38 ب) والشكل ( 7-38 ج)*

===> يتبع


----------



## mhh2006 (1 أبريل 2013)

===>يتبع متطلبات المقاومة

*الشكل ( 7-38 د)

*
*الشكل (7-39)*​ 
*مقطع أفقي في جدار قص يتعرض لحمل رأسي تزيد قيمته على نصف المقاومة القصوى للجدار*

*1 -**إذا كان جدار القص في حالة الحد الأقصى معرضاً إلى ضغط بلا مركزية كبيرة، يحسب التسليح اللازم للشد ويركز في عمود مخفي سماكته **t** وطول مقطعه **2t** (على الأقل) عند كل من نهايتي الجدار، أما بقية مقطع الجدار فيسلح إنشائياً كما ورد سابقاً.*
*2 -**وفي كل الحالات يجب ألا تزيد نسبة التسليح في الأعمدة المخفية على **2**.**5**%*
*3 -**يجب ألا تقل أطوال التماسك بين قضبان التسليح الرأسي في جدران القص على خمسين مرة قطر التسليح المستعمل.*


*العناصر الإنشائية للنظم الإطارية المقاومة للعزوم (الأشكال 7-40 و7- 41 و7-42):* 
*1 -**يجب ألا يزيد الفرق (**A**-**A’s**) في أي مقطع حرج في كمرات (جوائز) الإطارات على نصف مساحة التسليح التوازنية.*
*2 -**يجب استعمال تسليح تعليق في الكمرات لا تقل نسبته عن %**20** من تسليح الشد.*
*3 -**يجب أن يمدّ التسليح المشدود أو المضغوط في أي مقطع حرج في الكمرة مسافة لا تقل عن سبعين مرة قطر التسليح في الاتجاهين.*
*4 -**يجب استعمال الكانات (الأساور) المغلقة في كمرات الإطارات.*
*5 -**يُحسب التسليح العرضي (الأساور أو الكانات) في المقاطع الحرجة ليقاوم وحده قوى القص المتولدة وذلك لجميع حالات التحميل* *(أي: مع إهمال مساهمة الخرسانة).*
*6 -**ويمكن استعمال أي فولاذ يكون حد خضوعه ما بين* *(**MPa* *400**-**240**). ). وفي حال كون حد الخضوع أعلى من هذه القيم، يمكن اعتماده في الحساب بشرط أن لا تقل مقاومة الشد عند الانقطاع عن**1**.**25fy ** وأن لا تقل الاستطالة عند الانقطاع عن **(**10**%)**.*
*7 -**يجب ألا يقل التسليح الموجب عند وجه المسند عن نصف التسليح الرئيسي الموجب، ولا عن نصف التسليح الرئيسي* *السالب.*
*8 -**يجب ألا يقل التسليح الموجب في أي قطاع ضمن بحر الكمرة عن التسليح اللازم لمقاومة نصف العزم الأعظمي المقرر **ا**ستاتيكياً في المجاز **(**0**.**5 Mo**)**.*
*9 -**يجب ألا يقل التسليح السالب في أي قطاع ضمن بحر الكمرة عن **(**1**/**5**)** خمس التسليح الأكبر عند أي من* *مسندي هذه الكمرة.*
*10 -**توضع الكانة (الإسوارة) الأولى على مسافة لا تزيد على **50** مم من* *وجه المسند.*
*11 -**لا تزيد المسافة بين الكانات المتجاورة في وسط البحر على **(**1**/**2**)** نصف العمق الفعال لقطاع الجائز (تزاد إلى العمق* *الفعال للكمرة المخفية، على ألا تتعدى **300mm**).*
*12 -**لا ت يد زالمسافة بين الكانات (الأساور) المتجاورة عند كل من نهايتي جائز (كمرة) الإطار (لمسافة لا تقل عن ضعفي عمق الكمرة) على القيم الدنيا من القيم التالية:*
*- ربع عمق قطاع للكمرة (تزاد إلى نصف القطاع للكمرة المخفية).*
*- ** 8 مرات القطر الأصغر للتسليح الطولي المحصور بالكانات.*
*- **24 مرة قطر الكانة.*
*- المسافة (**250mm).*
*13 -**يجب ألا تتعدى مساحة التسليح الطولي في قطاع العمود **A’c* *0**.**025** حيث **A’c** مساحة القطاع العرضي للعمود.*
*14 -**يجب ألا يزيد التباعد بين الكانات (الأساور) المتجاورة في العمود بدءاً من وجه وصلة الإطار القيمة الدنيا من القيم التالية :*
*- نصف البعد الأصغر للمقطع العرضي للعمود.*
*- **8 مرات القطر الأصغر للتسليح الطولي المحصور بالأسوار.*
*- **24 مرة قطر الكانة.*
*- مسافة (**150 mm).*
*15 -**يجب أن توضع هذه الكانات (الأساور) على مسافة، بدءا ًمن أعلى وأسفل الكمرة، لا تقل عن القيم التالية :*
*- سدس الارتفاع الحرّ للعمود.*
*- البعد الأكبر للمقطع العرضي للعمود.*
*- المسافة (**450mm).*

*16 -**توضع الكانة الأولى على بعد لا يزيد على **50mm** من أعلى أو أسفل الكمرة، على أن تستمر الكانات في العمود (ضمن ارتفاع الكمرة) بتباعد مماثل للتباعدفي وسط ارتفاع العمود. ويسمح ضمن ارتفاع الكمرة استعمال أسوارة مؤلفة من قضيبين بشكل حرف **U** .*
*17 -**يجب ألا تزيد المسافة بين الكانات في بقية ارتفاع العمود على (**250 mm**).*​*يتبع===>
*


----------



## mhh2006 (1 أبريل 2013)

===> يتبع متطلبات المقاومة


*الشكل (7-41)*
*تفاصيل تسليح وصلة وسطية للكمرات مع الأعمدة إذا كان بعد العمود العلوي أصغر من السفلي*

*الشكل (7-42)*
*تفاصيل تسليح الوصلة الطرفية لاتصال عمود مع كمرة*


*كمرات (جوائز) الربط بين جدران القص :*
*تستعمل هذه الكمرات كعتبات للأبواب والنوافذ التي تنفذ في جدران القص أو النواة المركزية المستخدمة كبيت للمصاعد وما شابه ذلك. تراعى عند تسليح هذه الكمرات الاشتراطات التالية :*
*1 -**يجب أن يكون التسليح الطولي متناظراً.*
*2 -**يختار التسليح الطولي والعرضي للكمرة بافتراضها عميقة.*
*3 -**يمد التسليح الطولي السفلي والعلوي على السواء مسافة لا تقل عن خمسين مرة قطر التسليح المستعمل داخل كتلة العناصر الرأسية لجدار القص.*
*4 -**يحسب التسليح العرضي لكمرة الربط لتقاوم وحدها، أي: مع إهمال مساهمة الخرسانة لإجهادات القص في حالة الحد الأقصى.*
*5 -**يجب أن تكون الكانات (الأساور) المستعملة في كمرة الربط مغلقة.*
*6 -**يجب أن لا يزيد التسليح المستعمل في الشد أو في الضغط (**As=**A’s) على ( ¾) ثلاثة أرباع مساحة التسليح التوازنية.*
*7 -**في حال الحاجة لتسليح مائل لمقاومة قوى القص، فيؤخذ بشكل قطري متصالب.*

7/10/3 اشتراطات لتأمين كفاءة المنشآت في مقاومة الزلازل :


*في السقوف ذات البلوكات المفرغة (الهوردي) باتجاه واحد :*
*عندما يصمم سقف البناء كبلاطة مفرغة تعمل باتجاه واحد (الشكل 7-43) فإن الكمرات الحاملة لأعصاب الهوردي تشكل مع الأعمدة إطارات باتجاه المحور الطولي لهذه الكمرات، أما في الاتجاه الأخر ولتأمين عمل إطاري مشابه يتوجب تقوية الأعصاب المجاورة للأعمدة أو تنفيذ كمرة خرسانية تربط بين الأعمدة وموازٍ للأعصاب لمقاومة الأحمال المؤثرة (الرأسية والجانبية على السواء) كما هو مبين في الشكل (7-43).*

*الشكل (7-43) الكمرات في الأسقف المفرغة لتأمين العمل الإطاري بالإتجاهين

وبهذا قد احتوينا على الدرس الثاني كاملا

الدرس الثالث سوف يكون بعنوان متطلبات الخدمة

انتظرونا الاسبوع القادم لحل النقاشات وشرح الدرس القادم
وشكرا
ملاحظة لا استطيع تحرير الصور في المحرر

*


----------



## mhh2006 (1 أبريل 2013)

المرفقات كما وعدتكم 
للدرس الاول
مشاهدة المرفق الدرس الاول الخ&#1.pdf

للدرس الثاني
مشاهدة المرفق الفصل الثاني مت&#1.pdf

الرجاء الدعاء​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (1 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ...جزاك الله خير ونفع بك لماتقدمه من علم ومعرفه ..اتمنى الاستمرار بالمحاضرات وان يكون شكل المحاضرات pdf لسهوله المتابعه


----------



## abufatima (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير موضوع جميل ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## hema81 (1 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله كل خير اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع وفى انتظار المزيد بأذن الله 
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## MOHAMAD_ABU (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (1 أبريل 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
*


----------



## boushy (1 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخي الكريم 
ياريت تتعب نفسك شوية زي الدرس الاول مميز جدا لانك اشرت فيه الي البند في الكود مما يساعد علي فهم اوسع للكود
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## هاني علي 26 (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمد السعيد على (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا العمل الرائع والشرح الممتاز ...


----------



## aaaaaa022000 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## sameh_majeed (3 أبريل 2013)

موضوع حلو وجيد ومعلوماتكم منسقه و واضحه جدا, شكرا على المجهود - و اتمنى ان يتم اضافه لنكات المواصفات الفنيه لانها تحتوي على تفاصيل دقيقه عن فقرات العمل. اللي اقصده هو ان يتم رفع لنكات المواصفات الخاصه *ASTM C685 مثلا و غيره من هذه المواصفات , و حتى ACI Code*
مع الشكر الجزيل للمجهود الكبير


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 أبريل 2013)

مجهود مميز ومعلومات قيمة جدا جدا ولازم تكون بشكل اسبوعى حتى نستطيع متابعة كل محاضرة بتركيز اكبر وفهم شامل


----------



## eng_ah_maher (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس , موفق باذن الله , وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## sayed_q (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس , موفق باذن الله , وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات 
بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك​
​


----------



## المهندس الحصري (4 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع وفى انتظار المزيد *


----------



## mahmoud khalid (5 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اسامة السقاف (7 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد , موفق باذن الله , وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات
​


----------



## القافله (8 أبريل 2013)

فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (9 أبريل 2013)

شكر كبير الك مهندسنا الرائع على المعلومات القيمة والله من زمان وانا حابة اتعلم الهندسة المدنية بهذي التفاصيل ان شاء الله ادرس المحاضرتين حتى اكمل وياك المحاضرات الجاية


----------



## محمدالمهندسي (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير
(مهندس ميكانيك يتعلم الهندسة المدنية)


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abonaif007 (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك 


ينفع تعمل المادة بملف pdf بعد ازن حضرتك


----------



## مهندس شركة املج (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا بشمهندس على مجهودك الطيب ونامل الاستمرار ومحاوله الاختصار والتركيز على المعلومات المهمة وترك الكلام الحشو لان المنشود هنا الفائدة السريعة وليس الدراسة العميقة وشكرا


----------



## mhh2006 (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم درس هذا الاسبوع متطلبات الخدمة للمنشات والمشاريع الهندسية
ولكن قبل الدرس اريد ان ارد على بعض التساؤلات
الاخوة المهندسين والدارسون ان قسم الهندسة المدنية اصلا قسم بحثي ويحتاج شرح واف ودراسة عميقة وليس كما ذكره بعض الاخوة وانا قلت سابقا الذي محتاج سؤال سريع وهو ما شاء الله عليه يشوف حاله فاهم ياتي الى هنا ويعرفنا اسهابه في هذا المجال الهندسي وبالتأكيد لم اذكر اي كلام محشو في المحاضراتين السابقتين وقد حاولت بقدر لمستطاع ان اختصر الكلام اللي يبدو لي انه متكرر عند كل مهندس واتيت بالاشياء الضرورية والى حد الان لم ندخل في الاشياء الهامة وانما هو شرح نظري مبسط وواف لعمل المشاريع الهندسية واعطيهم نبذة من جميع الشروط والكودات الهندسية واللازم فعله والواجب تركه. ليس قسم الهندسة المدنية قسم مهزلة او مدعاة لاي شخص لانك يابش مهندس ستتحمل مشاريع مستقبلية تقدر بملايين الدولارات وتحمل بعاتقك مسئولية عظيمة بل وعظيمة جدا, واذا كنت لاتتحمل الكلام او اذا لم يكن لك استعداد للفهم والاستيعاب فنصيحتي ان تترك قسم الهندسة المدنية..... عموما
بشأن سؤال احد الاخوة سأل بأن الدروس لا تشمل جميع ما ذكر في الكود الامريكي اقوله ( لا تسأل عن سوق وأنت سوف تصل اليه ) اي انه لا تزال الدروس مستمرة وسوف ترى بنفسك جميع الاشياء التي كنت تريد ان تسأل عليها واكثر من ذلك>>> 
بشان سؤال البش مهندس الاخر قال ياليت تكون هذة المحاضرات في ملف الكتروني لوقت الحاجة اليها؟ طبعا جميع المحاضرات التي تشرح ضروري ان تخبئ هذه المعلومات لوقت الحاجة اليها وعموما فقد عملت لكم بعد كل درس ملف الكتروني للقراءة .....
الرجاء من الاخوة تقديم المشاركات على هذه الصفحة والمناقشات.....>>>> الان الى الدرس لندخل في العمق


----------



## mhh2006 (16 أبريل 2013)

درس هذا الاسبوع بعنوان متطلبات الخدمة للمنشات والمشاريع الهندسية

مقدمة: 
_يجب أن تصمم جمیع الأعضاء والمقاطع بحیث تؤدي الغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله أومن هنا لابد من معرفة متطلبات المقاومة ومتطلبات الخدمة و سلوك هذه الأعضاء تحت تأثير الأحمال والإجهادات._


دراسة متطلبات المقاومة: 
_تعتمد دراسة المقاومة على تحدید سعة التحمل للمنشأة والانبعاج والتمزق وظاهرة التعب والانقلاب والانحناء، ومتطلبات الأمان._


دراسة متطلبات الخدمة: 
_هي دراسة التشوهات والانحرافات تحت تأثير أحمال التشغيل وتحديد كفاءة المنشأة من حيث دراسة الانحرافات والتشرخات والاهتزازات_



 الانحرافات ) . Deflections) 
 
_الانحراف:_ _هو_ _التشوهات_ _المرنة_ _التي_ _تحدث_ _للعضو_ _الإنشائي بانزياح _ _نقاطه_ _باتجاه الأحمال_ _المسلطة__._
_وبازدياد_ _هذا_ _الانحراف_ _يؤدي_ _إلى_ _حدوث_ _تشققات_ _للعضو_ _الإنشائي_ _في_ _جانب_ _الشد مما يؤثر سلبيا على خدمة المنشاء _



أنواع الانحرافات: (types of deflections) 
 
1 -الانحراف اللحظي Immediate deflections
2 -الانحراف الزمني Long-term deflections 



الانحراف اللحظيImmediate deflection (δi ): 


_نوع_ _ومقادير_ _الأحمال_ _التشغيلية__._ 
_ هو_ _الانحراف_ _الذي_ _یتولد_ _بعد تسليط_ _الأحمال_ _مباشرة_ _وتعتمد_ _قيمة_ _الانحراف_ _اللحظي_ _على_ _عدة_ _ عوامل_ _من_ _أهمها__:-_


_نوع_ _مادة_ _المقطع_ _وخواصها_ _الميكانيكية _ 
_(خواص_ _المقطع__ (__الأبعاد،_ _الشكل،_ _عزم_ _القصور_ _الذاتي_ 
_طول_ _الباع__._ 


_نوع_ _الإسناد__._ 
 


_ويمكن حساب هذا الانحراف باستخدام طرق التحليل المرن وذالك تحت تأثير الأحمال التشغيلية باستخدام إحدى الطرق الآتية :_ 


_التكامل المزدوج __INTEGRATION METHOD __._ 
_عزوم المساحة الاولي .__MOMENT AREA METHOD_ 
 


_الشغل الافتراضي .__VIRTUAL WORK METHOD _ 
_كما حددت المدونات مقدار الهبوط المسموح به تبعا لنوع العضو الإنشائي_ _ في جداول كما سياتي_


_ومن العوامل المؤثرة على حساب مقدار الهبوط الناتج من الاحمال المسلطة علية :_ 


_خصائص المقطع المتمثلة في__ :_ 
 
_1 -__معامل المرونة__(modules of elasticity )__:_
_عند حساب الانحراف المرن يتم استخدام معامل المرونة للمقطع الاستاتيكي للخرسانة ويعتمد على_


_ مقاومة الخرسانة._ 
_خواص الركام والاسمنت. _ 
_سرعة التحميل._ 
_نوع وحجم النموذج المستعمل__._ 
_وبحسب مدونة (__ACI__ ) يحدد معايير المرونة للخرسانة ذات الكثافة من (1500- 2500 )_​_*1 -*__* عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال *__*Ie*__* ):*__*effective moments of inertia *__*:*_

_*تختلف قيمة عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال باختلاف قيمة عزم الانحناء وحدوث التشققات فعندما تتجاوز قيمة عزم الانحناء المطبق على المقطع قيمة عزم التشققات وذلك عندما تكون الأحمال *_ _*المسلكة صغيرة فان العزم الأقصى الناتج منها يكون صغير وإذا لم تتجاوز قيمة عز م التشققات فان الليفة الخارجية *_

_*للشد لا تتعرض للتشققات ويكون عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال قيمتها هذه في هذه الحالة مساوية للقيمة المناظرة للمساحة الكلية للقطاع الخراساني بالإضافة إلى المساحة المكافئة لحديد التسليح عند هذا المستوى من التحميل ولكن في حالة أحمال التشغيل فان التشرخات سوف تبدأ بالظهور في الليفة الخارجية للشد نتيجة لتجاوز الاجهادات فيها قيمة اجهادات الكسر للخرسانة والمحور المحايد سوف يرتفع بينما في المقاطع الأخرى عند نقاط الانقلاب ينخفض ولذلك فان القطاعات الفعالة لحساب قيمة *__*لكمرة مستمرة تكون عند أماكن نقاط الانقلاب ومنتصف البحر وعند الركيزة حيث القطاع عند منتصف البحر تكون الخرسانة حدث لها تشرخ في منطقة الشد وبالتالي فان كلا من الخرسانة الغير مشرخة في*_
_*منطقة الضغط والمساحة المكافئة والمساحة المكافئة لحديد التسليح هي المؤثرة والتي تؤخذ في الاعتبار التعامل وحساب قيمة وأيضا بالنسبة للقطاع عند أي ركيزة داخلية حيث الخرسانة حدث تشرخ من أعلى وبالتالي يجب اخذ ذلك في الاعتبار عند تقييم وحساب هذا فضلا عن أن القطاعات بالقرب من نقاط الانقلاب والتي غالبا ما تكون معرضة إلى الاجهادات قليلة لا تسمح بتكون شروخ على طول القطاع كما هو موضح في الشكل:*_
​
يتبع>>>>>>>


----------



## mhh2006 (16 أبريل 2013)

_*وبناء على مدونة المعهد الأمريكي (*__*ACI*__* ) في الفقرة ( *__*9.5*__* ) فقد حددت معادلة لحساب عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال*_* :*



​ويتم حساب (Mcr) من المعادلة الاتية :
​كما أن المدونة للمعهد الأمريكي للخرسانة المسلحة تشترط حسب الفقرة ( 9.5.2.3 ) :
إذا كانت ( fct ) محددة ونسب مواد الخرسانة موازنة (المقاومة المتوسطة للانفلاق على الشد للخرسانة الحاوية على حصويات خفيفة )
فان (fr ) تعدل باستبدال القيمة ( (fc) √ ) بالقيمة (fct 1.8 ) على الاتزيد عن ( (fc√ ) ) فتصبح المعادلة كالأتي :

fr=0.7(1.8 fct ) mpaإذا لم تكون (fct ) محددة نقوم بما يلي :


يتم ضرب (fr ) بالقيمة ( 0.75 ) من اجل الخرسانة الحاوية على كافة الحصويات من النوع خفيف الوزن 
يتم ضرب (fr ) بالقيمة ( 0.85 ) من اجل الخرسانة الحاوية على الرمل خفيف الوزن فقط كما يمكن إجراء تناسب خطي في حال استبدال كميات جزئية من الرمل برمل عادي. 
يؤخذ عزم القصور الذاتي في العناصر المستمرة القيمة المتوسطة من القيمتين المحسوبتين عند كل من المقطع الحرج للعزم الموجب والمقطع الحرج للعزم السالب .
كما يتم حساب عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال للأعضاء الموشورية في منتصف الباع للأعضاء بسيطة الاستناد والمستمرة وعند الركيزة للأعضاء الكابولية الاستناد .ACI Code (5.2.4).
وقد نصت المدونة باستخدام قيمة تقريبية لعزم القصور الذاتي المتوسط في الأعضاء المستمرة الموشوريه بناء على ( ACI 3.4.5 ) وهي :
الأعضاء المستمرة من جهة I[SUB]eav[/SUB])=0.85* I[SUB]m[/SUB]+0.15*I[SUB]con[/SUB]) 
للأعضاء المستمرة من جهتين (I[SUB]eav[/SUB] =0.75 I[SUB]m[/SUB] +0.15(I[SUB]e1[/SUB]+I[SUB]e2[/SUB]
حيث ان :
I[SUB]eav[/SUB] = عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال في منتصف الباع. 
I[SUB]e1[/SUB]+I[SUB]e2[/SUB] = عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال في نهايتي العضو. 
​*2- الانحراف طويل المدى ( الانحراف الزمني* *long term deflection* *):*

_الانحراف في الأعضاء الخراسانية المسلحة يظل في الزيادة مع الزمن تحت تأثير الأحمال الدائمة والثابتة بالرغم من إن معدل الزيادة يقل مع الزمن وتكون الزيادة في الانحراف مع الزمن أكثر بطئا الانكماش والزحف بسبب إن هذا الانحراف الإضافي والذي يدعى الانحراف طويل المدى ._
يتبع>>>>>:28:


----------



## mhh2006 (16 أبريل 2013)

حساب وتقدير الانحراف طويل المدى ( estimation long deflection )  
_يتم حساب قيمة الانحراف طويل المدى الناتج من الزحف والانكماش في الأعضاء الخراسانية يحسب بضرب قيمة الانحراف الأتي الناتج من الأحمال المستمرة والدائمة بالمعامل الأتي :_
_ACI cod (9.5.2.5)
_​

الانحراف الكلي : 
ويكون مساويا لمجموع الانحراف الفوري والانحراف طويل المدى λ[SUB]total[/SUB]=λ[SUB]im[/SUB]+λ[SUB]long[/SUB]​ 


الانحراف نتيجة الزحف (deflection due to creep ): 
_من المعروف أن الزحف هو زيادة الانفعالات الغير المرنة مع الزمن تحت تأثير حمل ثابت ودائم __وان معدل الزيادة مع الزمن يقل كلما زادت مدة _ _التحميل حيث يهمل تأثير انفعالات الزحف بعد حوالي خمس سنوات لان مقدار الزحف الابتدائي أي من الأيام الأولى للخرسانة (7-10 يوم ) تمثل حوالي(4-5) مرة الزحف النهائي بينما تكون النسبة بيه الانفعالات في الأشهر الأولى (3-4 شهر ) إلى الانفعالات النهائية حوالي (2-3) ويبين الشكل الأتي العلاقة بين الإجهاد والانفعال تحت تأثير تحميل لحظي وأخر دائم في القطاعات الخراسانية المعرضة لإجهاد معين فان تأثير الزحف ينجم عنه زيادة أقصى انفعالات واقعة على الخرسانة بينما يظل الانفعال في الحديد ثابتا لا يتغير نظرا لعدم تأثره وإهمال مساهمة الخرسانة في منطقة الشد حيث يكون معامل المرونة مختلف عند حساب انحراف الزحف وهو يساوي :_​

_العوامل التي تتوقف عليها قيمة الزحف في الخرسانة :_ 
 


_خواص مكونات الخلطة الخراسانية وتشمل نوع ونعومة الاسمنت ونوعية وحجم وتدرج الركام ونوع وكمية الإضافات. _ 
_محتوى الاسمنت في الخلطة الخراسانية ونسبة الماء إلى الاسمنت حيث يزداد الزحف بزيادة المحتوى الأسمنتي أو زيادة __(_ _w/c__) ._ 
_ظروف المعالجة ورطوبة الجو المحيط – حيث يتناقص الزحف بالمعالجة الجيدة وبارتفاع الرطوبة ._ 
_عمر الخرسانة عند التحميل – يتناقص الزحف كلما كان التحميل متأخرا. _ 
_الزمن – يزداد مقدار الزحف مع مرور الزمن إلى زمن محدد كما سبق ._ 
_سمك العضو الإنشائي – يتناقص الزحف مع زيادة سمك العضو الإنشائي ._ 
_كمية التسليح في جانب الضغط ._ 
 



الانحراف المسموح به (maximum pecmissible computed deflection ) 
_الانحرافات المسموح به حسب مدونة __ACI code(9.5.2.6)__ حسب نوع العضو الإنشائي كما في الجدول الأتي :_


_نوع العضو الإنشائي __الانحراف المعتبر __الانحراف المسموح به __للسطوح المستطيلة الغير سائدة أو الملامسة لعناصر غير إنشائية من المتوقع انهياره بسبب الانحراف الكبير __الانحراف الفوري الناتج من الأحمال الحية _p/180_للسقوف الغير سائد ه الملامسة لعناصر غير إنشائية _
_من المتوقع انهيارها بسبب الانحراف الكبير __الانحراف الفوري الناتج من الأحمال الحية_p/360_للأرضيات والسقوف السائدة أو الملامسة للعناصر الغير إنشائية المتوقع انهيارها نتيجة الانحراف الكبير __للجزء من الانحراف الكلي الذي يحدث بعد الملامسة للعناصر الغير إنشائية_p/480_للأرضيات والسقوف المساندة أو الملامسة للعناصر الغير إنشائية التي من غير المتوقع انهيارها نتيجة الانحراف الكبير __مجموع الانحراف طويل المدى الناتج من كل الأحمال الدائمة والانحراف الفوري الناتج من أي أحمال إضافية _p/240
 

















التحكم بالانحرافات Control of Deflections: 
 
_نسعى_ _دائماً_ _إلى_ _تقلیل_ _الانحراف_ _بزیادة_ _العمق_ _وتحدد_ _مواصفات_ _الخرسانة_ _المسلحة_ _التي تفید_ _بحدود_ _الانحرافات_ _بواسطة_ _المواصفات_ _لأقل_ _سماكة_ _ومواصفات_ _أقصى_ _انحراف__._



أقل سماكة Minimum thickness: 
_تحدد المواصفات اقل سماكة للأعضاء الإنشائية المختلفة للتحكم بالانحراف والحصول على قيم للانحراف في المدى المسموح به ولقد حددت مدونة __(__ACI(9.5.2.1)_ _) اقل سماكة مطلوبة للعتبات والبلاطات في الاتجاه الواحد كما في الجدول الأتي :_


*MINIMUM THICKNESS OF ONE-WAY SLABS table( 9.5.a )* *العنصر**YIELD STRENGTH**SIMPLY**ONE END**BOTH END**CANT.**fy (Mpa)**SUPPORTED**CONTINUOUS**CONTINUOUS* *بلاطات مصمتة باتجاه واحد**420**L/20**L/24**L/28**L/10**كمرات أو أعصاب لبلاطات بأتجاة واحد**420**L/16**L/18.5**L/21**L/8*
 



_كما حددت المدونة السماكة الدنيا بالنسبة للبلاطات في اتجاهين حسب الفقره __ACI (9.5.3.2)_ 
_وذالك للبلاطات التي لا تحتوي على عتبات داخلية كما حدد الكود في الفقرة __ACI (9.5.3.3)__ المعادلات المستخدمة لإيجاد السماكة للبلاطات باتجاهين ( سواء كانت حاوية على جسور أم لا ) وهذه المعادلات هي _


_أقل سماكة للبلاطة المحاطة بجسور داخلية كما يلي:_ 
 
_أ- إذا كانت قيمة (__α__m__) اقل أو تساوي (__0.2__) فأن السماكة الدنيا يجب أن لا تقل عن __120mm)__).(__ACI 9.5.3.31__)._


_ب- أذا كانت قيمة (__α__m__ ) تتراوح بين (__0.2-2__) يجب أن لا تقل السماكة عما يلي :_


h=(L[SUB]n[/SUB] (0.8+fy/1500))/(36+5β(α m-0.2))
_على أن لا تقل عن (__120mm__)._​_ج- __إذا كانت قيمة ( __α__m__) أكبر من (__2__) فيجب أن لا تقل السماكة عما يلي :_
h=(l[SUB]n[/SUB] (0.8+fy/1500))/(36+9β(​ _على أن لا تقل السماكة عن (__90mm__)._
​ في الكود الجديد تختلف المعادلات



التشرخات  Cracks :
 
_التشرخ__ / __هي_ _ظاهرة_ _تمزق_ _الخرسانة_ _في_ _جانب_ _الشد_ _وتكون_ _هذه_ _التشققات_ _رأسیة_ _أو_
_مائلة_ _وتكون_ _ناتجة_ _عن_ _عزوم_ _الانحناء_ _أو_ _قوى_ _القص_ _أو_ _أي_ _قوى_ _شد_ _والالتواء__ ._


أنواع التشرخات Types of cracks:


_ تشرخات_ _الانحناء __Flexural cracks__._
_ تشرخات_ _القص __Shear cracks__._
_ تشرخات_ _الانحناء_ _والقص __Flexure-shear cracks_
_ تشرخات_ _الالتواء __Torsion cracks_
_ التشرخات_ _الناتجة_ _من__ :-_


_الانكماش __Shrinkage cracks_
_التغیرات_ _الحراریة __cracks_ _Temperature change_
_الهبوط __Settlements cracks_



التحكم بالتشققات (control of cracks ):
_يكون التحكم في التشققات مهماً عند استخدام حديد عالي المقاومة يزيد عن (__ mpa__ 280 ) في الأعضاء الخراسانية وذلك بسبب تكون تشققات كبيرة لان الاجهادات المسموح بها تكون عالية أيضا ويكون التحكم اعتمادا على عرض التشققات المسموح بها فعندما تتكون تشققات كثيرة وبعرض صغير وناعم يكون أفضل من تكون تشققات عريضة حتى ولو كانت قليلة ومن الممكن تصغير التشققات الثانوية وذلك عن طريق التحكم بما يلي :_


_كمية عجينة الاسمنت الكلية – بزيادة الاسمنت تزداد التشققات ._
_نسبة الماء إلى الاسمنت – بزيادتها تزداد التشققات ._
_نفاذية الركام والخرسانة – بزيادة النفاذية تزداد التشققات. _
_معدل المعالجة – المعالجة الجيدة تحد من تكون التشققات. _
_شروط الممانعة ._
_التماسك بين الحديد والخرسانة ._
_مقاومة حديد التسليح ._
_توزيع حديد التسليح في المقطع ._
_قطر حديد التسليح المستخدم ._
_نسبة حديد التسليح ._
_خواص مكونات الخرسانة مثل نوعية الركام الناعمة الخشن والجدول الأتي يبين تأثير نوعية الركام على الانكماش والذي بدوره يؤثر في التشققات_
 




العرض الأقصى المسموح به في التشققات (the maximumcracks widths ):
_من نتائج التجارب المعملية على الجسور الخراسانية المسلحة تم تحديد أقصى عرض للتشققات بحسب عرض العضو الإنشائي والظروف المحيطة كما هي موضحة في الجدول الأتي :_


***** width
Exposure condition
 mm
in
 0.41
0.016
Dry air or protective membrane
0.30
0.012
Humidity.moist air . soil
0.18
0.007
Deicing chemicals
0.15
0.006
Seawater and seawater spry.wetting and drying
0.10
0.004
Water. Retaining structures

 


متطلبات الكود الامريكي للتحكم في التشققات :


_أن يكون الحديد الرئيسي المستخدم من النوع المحلزن فقط وذلك لزيادة التماسك ._
_أعلى إجهاد مسموح به لحديد التسليح هو (__fy=550 Mpa__ )._
_يكون من الضروري التحكم في التشققات ومهماً في حالة : استخدام حديد ذو خضوع (__280 Mpa __ ) _
_في حالة استخدام حديد ذو خضوع (__420 Mpa__ )._
_ فانه غالبا يتم استخدام تفاصيل تطبيقية جيدة ومناسبة للتحكم في التشققات._
_يتبع>>>>>>_


----------



## mhh2006 (16 أبريل 2013)

_من العوامل المتحكمة بالتشققات :_


_مسامة الخرسانة الفعالة في منطقة الشد حول التسليح الرئيسي (__A__ )._
_غطاء الخرسانة __d__ والغطاء الصافي __c__. _
_من اهم العوامل هو توزيع جيد لحديد الشد في منطقة أقصى شد في الخرسانة ._


_ ما يخص البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين فقد حدد الكود الالتزام بالتوصيات في الفقره (13.3)_
_اشتراطات تخص البلاطات ذات الاتجاه الواحد كما في الفقره (10.6 ) _
_ من المفضل استخدام عدد اكبر من أسياخ التسليح ذات الأقطار الصغيرة متقاربة فيما بينها على استخدام عدد اقل من اسياخ حديد التسليح الكبيرة وبمسافات متباعدة . مع الانتباه إلى أن استخدام أسياخ التسليح بأقطار صغيرة تؤدي إلى صعوبة في رص الخرسانة بين الأسياخ مما يتطلب الموازنة بين الحالتين :_
_- عند استخدام حديد تسليح أعلى من ( __280 Mpa __ ) فان توزيع حديد التسليح في مقاطع أقصى عزم سالب وموجب يجب أن يكون جيد ويحقق المعادلات الاتية :_

وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه

انتهى درسنا لهذا الاسبوع
درسنا للاسبوع القادم تحقيق متطلبات الكود في تصميم البلاطات الخرسانية

الرجاء من الجميع المشاركة وهناك مثل يقول ( اليد الواحدة لا تصفق)

مرفق لكم درس اليوم على شكل كتاب الكتروني للقراءة

مشاهدة المرفق الفصل الثالث مت&#1.pdf

تحياتي

:7:المهندس محمد الهندي:7:
​


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hosshoss0020 (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atefbahig (18 أبريل 2013)

السلسة رائعة يابشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ELLORD1990 (18 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر يا غالى ..


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 أبريل 2013)

رائع ....جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## m.a.m.a (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير , و وفقكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أركجيني (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس و بارك الله فيك و نفع بك المسلمين أمين ....


----------



## moha nugus (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك و جعل ما تقوم به من الصدقات الجاريات


----------



## moha nugus (24 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يبارك بمجهودك يا مهندس وبانتظار المزيد شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالمهندسي (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (2 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسةسمر (2 مايو 2013)

_يجزيك ربناخير_​


----------



## khlio kolo (2 مايو 2013)

الف شكر ليك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سميرة عباس (3 مايو 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين احمد سعيد جاد (4 مايو 2013)

الله يفتح عليك بالخير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (4 مايو 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا لما قدمته ، عمل متميز ومجهود كبير .... استمررر


----------



## محمود الكامل (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير عمل في قمة الروعة .


----------



## مهندس ابو ابراهيم (6 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو رحمة الخالدي (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء:56:


----------



## سمير 358884 (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## Eng.The Pearl (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس


----------



## ممدوح بن نايف (12 مايو 2013)

اعلانوظيفة مهندس مدني او معماري في مكتب استشارات الهندسية بالخرج دوام فترة صباحية فقط*للااستفسار او التواصل على الاميل*[email protected]


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (13 مايو 2013)

0505736558


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (13 مايو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## الدوايمة (14 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السلفي355 (15 مايو 2013)

محجهود جبار بارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## مختار مصطفى محمود (16 مايو 2013)

مزيد من التفوق وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## mhh2006 (17 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم
متأسف على تأخر درس هذا الاسبوع
وموضوع المحاضرة لهذا الاسبوع بعنوان
التصميم الهندسي*
*التصميم الهندسي:*
التصميم الهندسي لأي مبنى (منشئ خرسانية , منشئ معدنية , منشئ مركبة) ينقسم إلى عدة أقسام هي كالتالي وبالترتيب:​


[*=right]التصميم المعماري. 
[*=right]التصميم الإنشائي. 
[*=right]التصميم الصحي. 
[*=right]التصميم الكهربائي. 
[*=right]التصميم الميكانيكي (التكييف , المصاعد , الإطفاء). 
واهم أقسام التصميم الهندسي للمباني وخاصة المقاومة للزلازل التصميم المعماري و التصميم الإنشائي ويندرج تحت هذين القسمين عدة بنود هندسية هي كالتالي و بالترتيب:​


[*=right]التخطيط المعماري. 
[*=right]التوافق بين التخطيط المعماري و التخطيط الإنشائي. 
[*=right]المتطلبات الإنشائية. 
[*=right]التصميم الإنشائي. 
[*=right]التحقق الإنشائي زلزاليا. 

​*التخطيط* *المعماري:*
نوضح في هذا البند شكل المخططات المعمارية للمبنى في القطاعات الراسية و المساقط الأفقية.
تصنف كل منشأة عند تصميمها حسب شكلها الإنشائي إلى منتظمة أو غير منتظمة:


*المنشات المنتظمة* 
هي منشاة لا يوجد فيها بإنقطاعات في الكتل أو القساوات ذات أهمية في المسقط الأفقي أو المقطع الرأسي أو جمل مقاومة القوة الجانبية المرتبطة بها.


*المنشات غير النتظمة**:* 
هي المنشات التي تتميز بإنقطاعات واضحة في الكتل أو القساوات نتيجة تغير في الشكل أو في جملة مقاومة القوة الجانبية وكما وصفت في الجدولين (3-4) ، (3-5) المنشات التي تتصف بإحدى الخصائص المذكورة في الجدول (3-5) تعامل على أنها تحتوي على عدم انتظام راسي.
_استثناء _
عندما تكون نسبة إزاحة الطابق بتأثير القوى الزلزالية التصميمية لا تتجاوز (1.3) مرة نسبة إزاحة الطابق الذي يعلوه، وتعد عندما المنشأ أنها تحتوي عدم انتظام إنشائي من النموذج (1) أو (2) من الجدول (3-4).

_ملاحظة:_
الجداول المذكورة في البند السابق من (الكود العربي الموحد للمباني والمنشات المقاومة للزلازل). 


*التكوين المعماري المرغوب إنشائيا: *



*التكوين المعماري في المسقط الأفقي:* 
 


يفضل أن تكون كتلة البناء منتظمة قدر الإمكان. 
يفضل أن يكون هناك تناظر في توزيع الكتل، الأحمال (تماثل). 
عند استعمال كتل أبنية بأشكال غير منتظمة فيتجنب تأمين فواصل زلزالية بحيث يمكن تقسيم البناء الواحد إلى عدة كتل منتظمة أو متماثلة. 
يجب ألا يتجاوز طول كتلة البناء الخالية من الفواصل (3.5) مرة عرضها, وفي حالة التجاوز يلزم استعمال فواصل زلزالية ويمكن أن تكون فواصل حرارية أو فواصل هبوط. 
 



*التكوين المعماري في المسقط الراسي:* 
 


يفضل استخدام الواجهات الراسية مستطيلة الشكل. 
يجب تجنب الواجهات الرأسية التي يزيد فيها بعد الكتلة بالأعلى على بعدها بالأسفل سواء كانت الزيادة من جهة واحدة أو كانت من الجهتين. 
لا ينصح بقبول الواجهات التي يقل فيها العرض بالأعلى كثيرا عن العرض بالأسفل. 
يمكن قبول التراجع عن (ربع) البعد الأصلي. 
عند استعمال واجهات رأسية متغيرة الارتفاع فيلزم عمل فواصل هبوط. 
 
*التناظر والانتظام الأفقيان:*

يتعلق سلوك المنشات بدرجة انتظام جملتها الانشائية في المسقط الافقي و طبيعة ارتباطها مع العناصر غير الإنشائية ويمكن استعمال العوامل التالية لتقييم درجة الانتظام:


تطابق مركز كتلة البناء مع مركز صلابته. 
وجود زوايا داخلية في المسقط الأفقي للمنشات. 
وجود انقطاعات مفاجئة أو فتحات كبيرة في البلاطات. 
وجود جمل انشائية مائلة. 
 
_ملاحظة:_
لا بد من دراسة تأثير العناصر غير الإنشائية (القواطع، الواجهات،.....) في التناظر الأفقي.

*التناظر والانتظام الراسيين:*
يؤدي عدم الانتظام الراسي في شكل البناء سواء بسبب التراجعات في الطوابق العلوية أو البروزات ابتداء من الطوابق السفلية إلى تركز القوى والاجتهادات في مقاطع تغير الصلابات وبالتالي احتمال حدوث تشققات أو تكسرات جزئية أو كلية ويمكن تحقيق الأنتظام الراسي بالالتزام بالعوامل التالية:


يفضل عدم استعمال ارتفاعات طابقية مختلفة بين الطوابق. 
يفضل استمرار العناصر الراسية في جميع الطوابق. 
يفضل ان تكون الأوزان الرأسية في الطوابق المختلفة متساوية تقريباً وإذا كانت هناك ضرورة تقتضي أن تزيد احمال الطوابق عن الأخرى فيجب وضع الأحمال العالية بالأدوار السفلية ولا يفضل وضعها بالادوار العلوية. 
 


يفضل مراعاة الانتظام بوصلات العناصر الرئيسية وأن تتجنب التغيرات الفجائية الكبيرة في المقاطع العرضية. 
أخذ الحيطة والحذر عند اختيار وتصميم حمل النقل المناسبة في حالة الاضطرار لتوقيف بعض العناصر الرأسية من الاستمرار للأسفل حتى الأساسات. 
استخدام الجمل الإنشائية ذات القساوات الكبيرة في الأسفل. 
 
*ويمكن استعمال العوامل التالية في تقييم الانتظام الرأسي:*


الانتظام في كتل الطوابق. 
وجود انقطاع في العناصر الحاملة الرأسية. 
مسار الأحمال الرأسية الأحمال الجانبية. 

*التوافق بين التخطيط المعماري و التخطيط الإنشائي:*

*مركز الكتلة(C.G**):*
يعرف مركز الكتلة للطابق بأنه تطبيق محصلة الأوزان الرأسية لهذا الطابق وتكون الاحمال الميتة ( ) وتشمل الأتي:


الوزن الذاتي للبلاطات. 
وزن أحمال الإنهاء في البلاطات. 
وزن الكمرات. 
وزن الجدران الخارجية والداخلية وتشمل التكسية الخارجية (الحجر) و الداخلية(التلييس). 
وزن الأعمدة والجدران الخرسانية. 
ويتم حساب احداثيات مركز الكتلة على المحورين (X,Y) حيث تتلخص الفكرة بإيجاد الوزن للعناصر المكونة للمنشأ و ذراعها وتمثل العزم حول المحور باستخدام العلاقتين التاليتين:
باقي المحاضرة سترفق في ملف PDF لتعذر عرض الصور في الصفحة الحالية​ملاحظة : هذا المكان ليس مجالا للاعلانات ولكنه مجال للمشاركة والاستفادة مثل ما رأيت في بعض المشاركات الاخيرة من الاعضاء

الملفات المرفقة
مشاهدة المرفق التصميم الهندس&#16.pdf

وعلى الموعد في الاسبوع القادم انشاء الله
​


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (17 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## صهيب علي (17 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جدا مهم
اتمنى لك التوفيق

بالنسبة لكلمة الانحراف نحن بالعراق نطلق عليها الهطول 

المحاظرة اللي قبل هذه المحاظر هل عملتها لنا pdf
جزاك الله خيرا

تحياتي


----------



## الصادق اولا (18 مايو 2013)

مجهود مقدر ..نرجو التكرم بالمواصلة


----------



## mhh2006 (18 مايو 2013)

صهيب علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع جدا مهم
> اتمنى لك التوفيق
> 
> ...




ردا على سؤالك بالنسبة لجميع المحاضرات يتم ارفاق ملف pdf بعد كل محاضرة

في اللغة العربية معنى انحرف = تغير مساره...
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس الوديان (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الشلال (18 مايو 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا و**جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
اخي الكريم **الموضوع يستحق التثبيت**فقط نتمنى ان تتواصل هذه الدروس القيمة*​​


----------



## hawkar1 (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الكبير....


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك ... من العلم الذى تنفع به الاخرين


----------



## Mahmoud_Safaan (21 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود.


----------



## اسراء رواشده (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا الك مهندس و يعطيك العافيه


----------



## omar iraqi (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز
وبارك لك في علمك ومجهودك.


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله


----------



## احمد شواني (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim2009 (31 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا" على هذا المجهود ولكن أشير هنا إلى ضرورة الدقة في نسبة الماء إلى الأسمنت في أي خلطة خرسانية وإن أي زيادة تنعقس سلبا" على الخرسانة


----------



## احمد بدر1 (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## احمد بدر1 (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير​
​


----------



## حيدر عبداللة (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جزيل الشكر


----------



## said ebeid (6 يونيو 2013)

بالتوفيق والف شكر


----------



## عمادالحوت (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير​


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhh2006 (7 يونيو 2013)

ibrahim2009 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا" على هذا المجهود ولكن أشير هنا إلى ضرورة الدقة في نسبة الماء إلى الأسمنت في أي خلطة خرسانية وإن أي زيادة تنعقس سلبا" على الخرسانة


اخي براهيم مشكور جدا على المعلومة القيمة ولكن يمكنك الرجوع الى محاضرات الدكتور محمد امام حدد جداول لتحديد نسبة الماء إلى الأسمنت وكذلك لتحديد نسب الخلط في الخرسانات بجميع انواعها تنفيذيا وبالدقه المنشودة بحسب المنطقة اللي انت موجود فيها او اي منطقة اخرى وكذلك تلعب نوعية المواد الداخلة في الخرسانه دورا مهما من حيث جودة المواد مثلا الرمل يختلف من مكان لاخر وكذلك الحصى (الزلط) من حيث التواجد في المنطقة وكذلك لشك الاسمنت ونوعيته يختلف من مصنع الى اخر والمهم هو كيفية الخلط بعد الاختبار بحسب حتى نسب اختبارية مع تحديد كمية المياة اللازمة للخلط لان نسبة الماء تختلف مع نسب المواد الداخلة بحسب الاختبار قبل التنفيذ والعمل على ضمنها وقد اتفق معاك على النسب المحدده في الكود ولاكن هل عملنا حساب لكيفية سلوك المواد الاخرى الرمل والحصى وتحديد درجة امتصاص + فقدان + فراغات + عامل الرص + العامل الجوي كلها تحتاج اختبار لكي يتم تحديد نسبة الماء الى نسبة الاسمنت الى نسبة الخلطه بشكل كلي.


----------



## eng_hosni (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك .. انا من زمان مشترك ف المنتدى ومكنتش بدخل يا اما لانشغال او عدم حبي لدخول المنتديات بس بصراحة بعد ما شوفت اللي ف المنتدى هنا وحرص الناس على نشر العلم وناس بتتعب عشان توصل المعلومة للناس وازاي فيه ناس فيها خير كبير بجد فرحت جدا جدا جدا بذلك .. وهحاول باذن الله ان زي ما بستفيد هحاول اعمل اي حاجة افيد بها الناس هنا او افيد بها غيري وحتى لو كانت حاجة بسيطة .. ربنا يوفق الجميع ويكرمك الجميع باذن الله
وانت يا هندسة بتمنالك كل خير وربنا يجزيك كل خير ويكرمك ويوفقك ويجعل الموضوع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mhh2006 (7 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم كيف الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدروس السابقة

اليكم درس هذا الاسبوع
*
[SUB]
سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]*
*
*متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية
** [SUB]الدرس الرابع[/SUB]
*(متطلبات تصميم البلاطات الخرسانية)​البلاطة:
وهي عبارة عن العناصر الإنشائية المسطحة التي تتوضع أفقياً في المنشاء وتعمل على نقل الأحمال إلى المساند وهي أما إلى الجسور أو إلى الأعمدة مباشرة أو إلى الجدران الحاملة لها وتكون سماكتها صغيرة مقارنة مع فضاءها
الغرض الإنشائي للبلاطات:
تستخدم البلاطة في المنشآت الهندسیة بشكل عام وفي منشآت الأبنیة بشكل خاص وذلك بهدف تغطیة هذه المنشآت .
نقل الأحمال الراسیة الناتجة عن الوزن الذاتي وكذلك الأحمال الحیة فوق البلاطات إلى الجسور أو إلى الأعمدة مباشرة في البلاطات التي لا تحتوي على جسور أو إلى الجدران الحاملة لها.
نقل الأحمال الأفقیة الناتجة عن قوى الریاح والزلازل .
أنواع البلاطات :
1- حسب نقل الأحمال:
أ - *بلاطات في اتجاه واحد**one way slabs**):*
- يكون فيها نسبة الطول إلى العرض أكبر من 2 ( ly/lx>2 )
- ويكون التشوه في الاتجاه القصير وبالتالي تنتقل الأحمال إلى المساند الجانبية في الاتجاه القصير حيث انه حوالى (%95) من الأحمال تنتقل إلى الأتجاه القصير. 
- ويكون حديد التسليح الرئيسي موازي لاتجاه نقل الأحمال أي في الاتجاه القصير.
- ويجب أن تحقق السماكة لهذا النوع من البلاطات اشتراطات الكود ((ACI table (9.5.a )
وتنقسم إلى :
أ‌-1- بلاطات مصمتة تستند على جسور one way solid slabs with beams) ):
و تكون مستندة على جسور وهي تستخدم للفضاءات الصغيرة لأن زيادة الفضاء يؤدي ألى زيادة في السماكة حيث تنقل الاحمال إلى الجسور حيث يتم إستخدامها في المباني السكنية التي لاتتجاوز فيها الأحمال الحية 4kpa)) 
أ- 2–بلاطات معصبة تستند على جسور(with beams ribbed slabs one way)
ب- البلاطات باتجاهین(two Way Slab):
- النسبة بين الطول إلى العرض (2≥ly/lx ).
- تنتقل الأحمال إلى المساند الجانبية في الاتجاهين على شكل شبه منحرف إلى الاتجاه الطويل ومثلث إلى الاتجاه القصير . 
- أقل سماكة لهذا النوع من البلاطات یجب أن یحقق متطلبات الكود ACI لمقاومة الانحراف (deflection).
ب-1 - بلاطات مصمتة ( Two way solid slabs): 
ب-1 – أ- بلاطات مصمتة تستند على جسور(Two way solid slabs with beams) 
ب-1-ب- بلاطات مصمتة مستندة على العمدان مباشرة( Two way solid slabs with out beams)
• بلاطات مسطحة ((Flate Plate :
وهي عبارة عن البلاطات التي تستند على العمدان مباشرة بدون تيجان((column capitalو بدون تازير هابط((drop panel وهي تستخدم للفضاءات ((6m-8m) ولأحمال حية تتراوح 
(5kpa -3kpa) وتعتمد سماكة البلاطة على مقدار مقاومتها لإجهادات الإختراق الناتجة من إستنادها المباشر على العمدان"
وتستخدم في المستشفيات والفنادق والجوامع ومواقف السيارات والمنشاءات التي تتطلب ذلك من الناحية الجمالية. 
•بلاطات مسطحة ((Flate slab
وهي عبارة عن البلاطات التي تستند على العمدان مباشرة مع تيجان((column capital مع أو بدون تازير هابط((drop panel وهي تستخدم للفضاءات ((9 m – 6 m ولأحمال حية تتراوح من (7kpa -4kpa) وتعتمد سماكة البلاطة على مقدار مقاومتها لإجهادات الإختراق 
وتستخدم في مواقف السيارات وبلاطات البدروم المستخدمة كمواقف للسيارات وفي الجوامع و المباني الصناعية وهي محدودة الأستخدام في المباني السكنية لأنها تشوه المنظر المعماري حيث يفيد التأزير الهابط في تقليل سماكة البلاطة وتخفيض العزوم أي تقليل من حديد التسليح 

ب- 2- *بلاطات معصبة (** ( Two way ribbed slabs** :*
ب- 2 –أ- بلاطات معصبة تستند على جسور(Two way ribbed slabs with beams):
ب- 2 –ب- بلاطات معصبة تستند على العمدان  (Two way ribbed slabs with out beams


بلاطات مسطحة ((Flate Plate : 

 
متطلبات الكود الأمريكي لتصميم البلاطات (ACI-318M):​ *حساب السماكة:
البلاطات في أتجاه واحد (ONE WAY SLABS)
Solid and Ribbed slabs 
- الحد الأدنى من سماكة البلاطة : ACI (9.5.1):
يجب تحقيق شروط السماكة الدنيا الواردة في الجدول (9.5.A) على المنشآت العاملة باتجاه واحد ​ 
إذا اختلفت قيمة FY عن القيم الموضحة في الجدول يجب أن تضرب القيم المتعلقة FY=420mpa بالقيمة التالية ( (0.4+FY/700.
L=Span length in mm

ويستخدم الجدول أعلاه :


عندما تكون الخرسانية الاعتيادية ذات كثافة w[SUB]c[/SUB]=2300kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP])) 
عندما تكون مقاومة إجهاد الخضوع للتسليح (f[SUB]y[/SUB]=420Mpa) , 
أما إذا كان (f[SUB]y[/SUB]<420Mpa) نضرب القيم الموجودة بالجدول بالمقدار (( (0.4+FY/700). 


 يجب تسليح البلاطة بشكل متعامد مع الأعصاب في البلاطات باتجاه واحد . (ACI 8.11.5.3) 
 في حالة وجود مجاري أو أنابيب ممدة ضمن البلاطة يجب زيادة سماكة البلاطة بما لا يقل عن ((25mm عن الارتفاع الكلي للمجاري أو الأنابيب . ((ACI 8.11.7 
عند اختیار سماكة البلاطات المعصبة باتجاهین(t) وتحدید أبعاد المودیل المستخدم یجب أن تكون جساءته أكبر من جساءة مقطع حرساني صلب سماكته وطوله(L) 
*Stiffness=(E.I)/L*​

یمكن حساب العزوم للبلاطة المعصبة أحادیة الاتجاه بواسطة العوامل الوارده في الكود. 
یتم استخدام (Solid Parts) حول البلاطة المعصبة لزیادة مقاومة مقطع .البلاطة للقص ویزید جساءة البلاطة عند نقل الأحمال بینها وبین الجسورالمحاطة بها.



یتم استخدام أعصاب ثانویة في البلاطات المعصبة أحادیة الاتجاه في الحالات 
 التالیة:-:" حسب الكود العربي الموحد "

Secondary Transverse Ribs 
If L.L<3kN/m2 and L>5m one.rib
If L.L>3kN/m2 and L (4-7m) one.rib 
If L.L>3kN/m2 and L>7m at.least(two.ribs​



تستخدم القيم التقريبية لحساب العزوم وقوى القص لتصميم للجسور والبلاطات العاملة في الاتجاه الواحد بدلاً من التحليل الدقيق على أن تحقق الشروط الآتية: 


يكون الفضاءات اثنين أو أكثر . 
المجازات متساوية تقريبا ولا يزيد الفرق بين مجازين متجاورين بأكثر من (20%) . 
الحمولات موزعة بانتظام . 
لا تزيد الحمولات الحية عن ثلاثة أضعاف الحمولة الميتة . 
مقاطع العناصر منتظمة على كامل طولها (ACI8.3.3) 


البلاطات العاملة بأتجاهين (Tow way slabs)
Solid and ribbed slab 
• اقل سماكة للبلاطة المحاطة بجسور داخلية كما يلي:
• إذا كانت قيمة (α[SUB]m[/SUB]) اقل أو تساوي (0.2) فأن السماكة الدنيا يجب أن لا تقل عن 120mm)).(ACI 9.5.3.31).
• أذا كانت قيمة (α[SUB]m[/SUB]) تتراوح بين (0.2-2) يجب أن لا تقل السماكة عن الأكبر مما يلي :h=(ln⁡(0.8+fy/1500))/(36+5β(α m-0.2))
على أن لا تقل عن (120mm).​• إذا كانت قيمة ( α[SUB]m[/SUB]) أكبر من (2) فيجب أن لا تقل السماكة عن الأكبر من ما يلي :h=(ln⁡(0.8+fy/1500))/(36+9β)
على أن لا تقل عن (90mm).

β=lnlong/lnshort⁡ ​α[SUB]m[/SUB]) : تساوي القيمة المتوسطة لقيم α للجسور في أطراف البلاطة .α=(E[SUB]Cb[/SUB] I[SUB]b[/SUB])/(E[SUB]cs[/SUB] I[SUB]S[/SUB]
α[SUB]m[/SUB]=( α1+ α2+ α3… αn)/n​• السماكات الدنيا للبلاطات الغير المحاطة بالجسور الداخلية(ACI 9.5.3.2).


*السماكة الدنيا للبلاطات بدون جسور داخليه*​ *مع تأزير هابط*​*بدون تأزير هابط*​*إجهاد الخضوع للحديد*​ *الشرائح الداخلية*​*الشرائح الخارجية*​*الشرائح الداخلية*​*الشرائح الخارجية*​ *مع جسور طرفية*​*بدون جسور طرفية*​*مع جسور طرفية*​*بدون جسور طرفية*​ *Ln/40*​*Ln/40*​*Ln/36*​*Ln/36*​*Ln/36*​*Ln/33*​*300*​*Ln/36*​*Ln/36*​*Ln/33*​*Ln/33*​*Ln/33*​*Ln/30*​*400*​


• يجب أن لا تزيد تباعد التسليح في المقاطع الحرجة عن 2t))((ACI 13.4.2 
- يجب ثني قضبان تسليح العزم الموجب المتعامد مع الحافة الغير المستمرة حتى طرف البلاطة مع امتداد للإرساء بشكل مستقيم أو معكوف لا يقل عن (150mm) في الكمرات الطرفية أو العمدان.(ACI 13.4.4).

نسبة حديد التسليح الدنيا :
- يجب ألا تقل نسبة التسليح عن حديد التقلص والحرارة عن (0.0014) على أن تحقق النسب الدنيا التالية : ( ACI 7.12.2.1)
• في البلاطات المسلحة بقضبان ماركة (300) ...................(0.002).
• في البلاطات المسلحة بقضبان ماركة (400)....................(0.0018).
• في البلاطات المسلحة بقضبان يتجاوز فيها أجهاد الخضوع (400 ) مقاساً عند انفعال قدرة (0.35%).....(0.0018×400/fy)
المسافات بين حيد التسليح :
- لا تزيد المسافات بين قضبان حديد التسليح الرئيسية عن الأتي:
• 3t.
• 500mm.
أيهما أقل .( ACI 7.6.5).تعليق حسب الكود العربي :​الكود العربي حدد التباعد ألأعظمي بين قضبان حديد التسليح الرئيسية بخمسة أسياخ في المتر أي 200mm))أو 2t)) أيهما أقل وأصغر قطر يمكن أستخدامة 6mm)∅) للقضبان المستقيمة و(8mm∅) للقضبان المكسحة

حديد التسليح الرئيسي:
يجب حساب حديد التسليح الرئيسي بحسب متطلبات المقاومة بحيث يكون المقطع يحقق مقاومة كافية ويتم حساب نسبة حديد التسليح من العزوم التي يتم الحصول عليها من التحليل عند المقاطع الحرجة بحيث لآ تقل عن نسبة حديد التسليح الدنيا الموضحة أعلاه
مقاسات وحدود التباعد بين الأعصاب في البلاطات المعصبة:
- في البلاطات المعصبة يجب أن لا يقل عرض الأعصاب عن (100mm) ولا يزيد ارتفاعها عن 
(3.5 b) ثلاث أمثال ونصف العرض الأدنى للعصب . (ACI 8.11.2)
- لا يزيد التباعد الصافي بين الأعصاب عن (750mm). (ACI 8.11.3)
- تصمم البلاطات التي لا تحقق الاشتراطات السابقة كبلاطات وجسور منفصلة . (ACI 8.11.4). 
- يجب أن لا تقل السماكة فوق البلوكات عن ((1/12 مرة التباعد الصافي بين الأعصاب أو عن (50mm)أيهما أكبر . (ACI 8.11.5.2)
مميزات البلاطات المعصبة:-
- 1البلاطة مجوفة لذلك فإن الأحمال المنقولة قلیلة.
- 2تغطیة مجازات طویلة(7-8m)
- 3إخفاء الجسور ضمن السقوف(جمال معماري)
- 5 یتمیز بالعزل الصوتي والحراري.
6 - سهولة إخفاء التمدیدات الصحیة والتكییف باستخدام سقوف مستعارة.
7 - نتیجة خفة وزن البلاطات المعصبة یخف وزن المنشأ وبالتالي تقل أحمال الزلازل التي تتناسب طردیاً مع وزن المنشأ.
مقاومة القص :


يسمح بزيادة مساهمة الخرسانة في مقاومة القص (vc) للبلاطات المعصبة بمقدار ((10% 
 (ACI 8.11.8)vc=∅/6 √(fc×(bw×d×1.1​

في البلاطات الغير مستندة على جسور داخلية . (ACI .11.12) 
يجب أن مقاومة القص محكومة بالحالة الأكثر خطورة من الحالات التالية : 
 



 السلوك الجائزي (one way shear ) 
U≤∅V[SUB]C[/SUB]
vc=(√(√fc)/6)bd
V[SUB]U[/SUB]=W[SUB]U[/SUB] ((L[SUB]2[/SUB]/2)-d)
وإلا يجب زيادة سماكة البلاطة عند عدم تحقق الشرط​

 السلوك البلاطي (tow way shear). 
 حيث تؤخذ قيمة (vc) أصغر قيمة من الأتي :*vc=(1+**(**2**/**β**[SUB]0[/SUB]* *)**)**√f**[SUB]c[/SUB]** (**b**[SUB]0[/SUB]**d**)/**6**)*​ (0β) نسبة الضلع الطويل الى الضلع القصير للعمود او الحمولة المركزة أو مساحة رد الفعل β[SUB]0[/SUB]=y/x

*v**[SUB]c[/SUB]**=(**(**α**[SUB]s[/SUB]**.d**)/**b**[SUB]0[/SUB]* *+2)√f**[SUB]c[/SUB]**(**(**b**[SUB]0[/SUB]**.d**)/**12)*​ (s=40α) للأعمدة الداخلية و (s=30α) للأعمدة الطرفية و([SUB]s[/SUB]=20α) للأعمدة الركنية .*v**[SUB]c[/SUB]**=√F**[SUB]c[/SUB]** (**b**[SUB]0[/SUB]* *.**d**)/**3*​مقاومة عزوم الأنحناء :
يسمح بتحليل البلاطات المصمتة أو ذات الأعصاب المصبوبة بوقت واحد مع المساند والتي لا تزيد مجازاتها الصافية عن 3m كبلاطات مستمرة على مساند خطية وبمجازات تساوي المجازات الصافية للبلاطات مع إهمال عرض الكمرات (ACI 8.7.4).
طرق التصميم :


*الطريقة المباشرة: **Direct design method * 
*طريقة الإطار المكافئ **Equivalent frame method* 
 
إشتراطات تصميم البلاطات بالطريقة المباشرة:




يجب أن يكون عدد الفضاءات أكثر من أو يساوي ثلاثة فضاءات لكل إتجاة 
يجب أن تكون ( ) 
يجب ألا يزيد الفرق بين الفضاءات المتتالية في الاتجاة الواحد عن ثلث الفضاء الأطول 
لايتجاوز الفرق بين أطوال الفضاءات أكثر من ((10% 
الأحمال الميتة موزعة بإنتظام ولا تتجاوز الأحمال الحية ثلاثة أمثال الأحمال الميتة 
تعتبر الجساءة النسبية للجسور في إتجاهين متعامدين في حالة البلاطات المزودة بجسور بين المساند من جميع الجهات كمايلي : 
2)≤α[SUB]1[/SUB].l[SUB]2[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP])/(α[SUB]2[/SUB].l[SUB]1[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP] )≤5​اشتراطات تصميم البلاطات بالطريقة الإطار المكافئ:



يعتبر المنشأ مؤلفا من إطارات مكافئة على خطوط الأعمدة مأخوذة بشكل طولي وعرضي عبر البناء 
كل إطار مؤلف من صف من الأعمدة أو المساند وشرائح الجسور المحصورة جانبا بمحاور البلاطات من كل من جانبي محاور المساند 
الأعمدة أو المساند مثبتة بشرائح الجسور بواسطة عناصر اللي بالاتجاه المعامد لاتجاه مجاز العزم وتمتد حتى تحد المحاور العرضية للبلاطات من كل جوانب العمود 
الإطارات المجاورة والموازية للطرف محدودة بطرف البلاطة ومحورها المجاورة. 
 
طريقة معاملات العزوم (  Moment cofficient method) 

علماً بأن استخدام هذه الطريقة أبسط من الطريقتين السابقتين.


معاملات العزم (Coff) بحسب الاتجاه
الموقع
 
 الطويل
القصير
الاتصال
 0.5
0.6
0.7
0.8
0.9
1.0
 
 0.025
0.062
0.047
0.041
0.036
0.030
0.025
-ve
Continuous
 
0.033
0.083
0.063
0.055
0.048
0.040
0.033
+Ve
midspan
4 جهات متصلة
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-ve
Discon.
 
0.041
0.085
0.069
0.062
0.055
0.048
0.041
-ve
Continuous
 
0.031
0.064
0.052
0.047
0.041
0.036
0.031
+Ve
midspan
3 جهات متصلة
0.021
0.042
0.035
0.031
0.027
0.024
0.021
-ve
Discon.
 
0.049
0.090
0.078
0.071
0.064
0.057
0.049
-ve
Continuous
 
0.037
0.068
0.059
0.054
0.048
0.043
0.037
+Ve
midspan
2 جهات متصلة
0.025
0.045
0.039
0.036
0.032
0.028
0.025
-ve
Discon.
 
0.058
0.098
0.090
0.082
0.074
0.066
0.058
-ve
Continuous
 
0.044
0.074
0.068
0.062
0.056
0.050
0.044
+Ve
midspan
1 جهه متصلة
0.029
0.049
0.045
0.041
0.037
0.033
0.029
-ve
Discon.
 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-ve
Continuous
 
0.050
0.083
0.080
0.072
0.064
0.057
0.050
+Ve
midspan
حر من جميع الجهات
0.033
0.055
0.053
0.047
0.043
0.038
0.033
-ve
Discon.
 



ويكون العزم ( ) لكلا الاتجاهين الطويل و القصير


*السطوح* *القشریة** :-* 
 
هي عبارة عن بلاطات ذات سطوح قوسیه ثلاثیة الأبعاد تنتج من دوران مستویات معینة
(Surfaces of Revolutions) حول أحد محاورها وینتج عنها سطوح دورا نیة


*أنواع* *السطوح* *القشریة** :-* 
- 1. السطوح الأسطوانیة Cylindrical shells 
- 2. القباب Domes 
- 3. السطوح المخروطیة Rotational (Hyperboloid) 
- 4. السطوح المطویة Folded plates 



*ممیزات* *السطوح* *القشریة* :- 
 -1 تغطیة مساحات واسعة دون الحاجة إلى مساند متوسطة.
-2 خفة الوزن نتیجة استخدام سطوح ذات سماكة قلیلة جداً .
-3 اقتصادي في المواد المستهلكة نتیجة تخفیض العزوم المتولدة في البلاطات نتیجة
وجود مركبات رد فعل أفقیة عند الركائز



*طرق* *تحلیل* *السطوح* *القشریه* :- 
-1 طریقة العزوم .
-2 طریقة القوى الحلقیة و المماسیة
.


*القوى* *المتولدة* *في* *القباب** :-* 
-1 القوى الحلقیة (T)
-2 القوى المماسیة (H)
انتهى درسنا لهذا الاسبوع والى اللقاء في الاسبوع القادم
والف الف تحية وشكر لجميع الاعضاء على المتابعة والردود الجميلة
اوه كدت انسى
مرفق ملف PDF
للدرس الرابع
مشاهدة المرفق متطلبات تصميم ا&#1.pdf

في الاخير لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
تحيات المهندس/ محمد الهندي​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الافلاجي (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير فقد اوفيت


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (8 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس و شكراً على المجهود المبذول


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (9 يونيو 2013)

جاري الاطلاع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوفاطمه المهندس (9 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله بكل كلمه الف
خير


----------



## ابوفاطمه المهندس (9 يونيو 2013)

وفقك الله لكل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القــدادي (13 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وبارك في عملك ومالك وكل امر يخصك والبسك ربي لباس الصحة والعافية الدائمة


----------



## hakeem abd abd (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ....... موضوع مفيد


----------



## hakeem abd abd (17 يونيو 2013)

:28:بارك الله فيك ....... موضوع مفيد


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## abu mousab (17 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## wabdali (18 يونيو 2013)

جميل جدا و ما خرج من طيبا كان طيباً


----------



## معن سالم (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة الي في المحاضرة . نتمنى لكم الموفقية ان شاء الله.


----------



## عمار حامد ناجي (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ وإن شاء الله التوفيق في حياتك. شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المحاضرات.


----------



## م زكريا (21 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بالعلم و الصحة ونحن في انتظار جديدك باذن الله تعالى ....


----------



## سعدون الكناني (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## هاني علي 26 (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم​


----------



## mhh2006 (24 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم كيف الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدروس السابقة

اليكم درس هذا الاسبوع*


[SUB]سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]

*متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية*
*[SUB]الدرس الخامس[/SUB]*
متطلبات تصميم الجسور الخرسانية (1)​


تعريف الجسور:  
تعتبر الجسور من العناصر الإنشائية الأفقية القادرة على تحمل أحمال مستعرضة متعامدة على محورها الطولي نتيجة الأحمال القادمة من البلاطات والجدران وكذا الوزن الذاتي والتي تنشأ عنها عزوم الانحناء فإنه سوف يحدث لها انحناء مصحوبا بقوى ضغط على السطح العلوي وقوى شد على السطح السفلي لها وبما أن الخرسانة ضعيفة في الشد فانة يوضع حديد للتسليح في منطقة الشد لمقاومة الشد في هذه المنطقة من العتبة .



الوظيفة الإنشائية: 


نقل الأحمال المسلطة عليها وتشمل الوزن الذاتي والأحمال القادمة من البلاطات وأوزان الجدران والأحمال الجانية أو الأفقية إلى الأعمدة مباشرة أوع طريق الجسور ومن ثم إلى الأعمدة الرئيسية. 
 وصل الأعمدة مما يقلل من الطول الفعال للانبعاج الأعمدة . 
تقسيم البلاطات ذات المساحات الكبيرة إلى أجزاء للحصول على سماكات اقتصادية. 


تصنيف الجسور الخراسانية : 
 


*تصنيف الجسور حسب الشكل:*
الجسور العميقة (Deep beam) 
الجسور الكابولية القصيرة (Short cantilever) 
الجسور الدائرية (circular beam) 
الجسور المكسرة (Broken beam) 
الجسور المقوسة (curved beam ) 
 
*تصنيف الجسور حسب الوظيفة :* 
 


جسور رئيسية (Girder beam) 
 هي الجسور التي تقوم بنقل الأحمال القادمة من الجسور الثانوية بالإضافة إلى الأحمال الأخرى مباشرة إلى الأعمدة وتكون في الاتجاه القصير .



جسور ثانوية (secondary beam) 
 هي الجسور التي تستخدم في تقسيم البلاطات ذات المساحات الكبيرة إلى أجزاء للحصول على سماكات اقتصادية وتقوم بنقل الاحمال القادمة من الطابق إلى الجسور الرئيسية .
* ج- تصنيف الجسور حسب حديد التسليح :* 



جسور ذات تسليح مفرد . 
جسور ذات تسليح مزدوج. 
* د- من* *حيث* *شكل* *المقطع* *العرضي* *المصمم:** .*


المقطع المستطيل ( ( rectangle section 
المقطع على شكل حرف (T – section) T 
المقطع على شكل حرف (L - section ) L 
جسور حلقية ( Ring beam) 

*2- من* *حيث* *أنماط* *الفشل* *للقطع* *العرضي**:*


فشل الشد ( ( Under – Reinforced Beam (tension Failure) 
 ويحدث هذا النوع من الفشل للمقطع عندما تكون نسبة تسليح الشد للمقطع ( )أقل من نسبة التسليح للمقطع المتزن ( ρb)لذا فان تسليح الشد تصل إلى مقاومة الخضوع (fy ) قبل وصول الخرسانة إلى مقاومة الانضغاط ( 0.85 fC ) بمعنى أن الانفعال في تسليح الشد يصل إلى انفعال الخضوع ( εy) في حين يكون الانفعال في الخرسانة عند أقصى ليفه ((εc)) يصل إلى القيمة ((0.003)) أنظر الشكل وهذا النوع من الفشل يفضل مقارنة ببقية الأنواع لأنه يعطي مؤشرات تحذيرية قبل الانهيار من خلال ظهور الشقوق والترخيم المتزايد تدريجيا مما يتيح الفرصة أو المجال لتجنب الانهيار المفاجئ وفي هذا النوع من الفشل یحدث خضوع لحدید التسليح قبل حدوث تشرخ في الخرسانة.
وسبب هذا الفشل هو أن المقطع الخراساني یحتوي على كمیة قلیلة من حدید التسلیح ویسمى المقطع في هذه الحالة (UNDER-REINFORCED SECTION) ولتلافي هذا النوع من الانهیار فقد حدد الكود الأمریكي نسبة التسلح الدنيا لحدید التسليح (ρ min) والتي یجب عدم استخدام نسبة أقل منها عند التصميم وتؤخذ القیمة الأكبر بین القيمتين 1.4/fy , ( √((fc)/(4fy )



فشل الاتزان : _ Balanced – Reinforced Beam (Balanced Failure)_ 
و يحدث هذه النوع من الفشل في المقطع العرضي لعتبة مستطيلة عندما تصل الاجهادات في تسليح الشد إلى إجهاد الخضوع _((fy)) _ و الخرسانة إلى مقاومة الانضغاط في آن واحد أي أن هذا الفشل يحدث عند وصول انفعال في الخرسانة في وجه الانضغاط إلى أقصى انفعال مقداره_ 0.003 _آنيا مع وصول الانفعال في تسليح الشد إلى انفعال الخضوع_((εy)) _ و تحدث هذه الحالة عند وجود تسليح شد مقداره _((Asb)) _ و نسبة التسليح _ ( ρb )_ . انظر الشكل السابق_ ..._
وهذه الحالة تحدث عند خضوع حدید التسلیح في نفس الوقت الذي یحدث فیه فشل وتشرخ للخرسانة
ویسمى المقطع في هذه الحالة_ BALANCED SECTION ) _)
2- فشل الانضغاط في المقطع الزائد التسليح ( Over – Reinforced Beam (compression Failure) ويحدث مثل هذا النوع من الفشل في المقطع العرضي لعتبة مستطيلة في حالة وصول الخرسانة في منطقة الانضغاط إلى المقاومة القصوى ((fC))في حين تسليح الشد لم يصل إلى إجهاد الخضوع
((fy)) و ذلك بسبب زيادة مساحة تسليح الشد عن(Asb) 
وفي هذا النوع من الفشل یحدث فشل وتشرخ في الخرسانة قبل وصول حدید التسلیح إلى إجهاد الخضوع ویسمى المقطع في هذه الحالة ( OVER-REINFORCED)
ویحدث هذا الفشل فجأة وبدون تحذیر مسبق لشاغلي المنشأ وعلیه فإن الكود لا یسمح بتصمیم البلاطات والجسور الخراسانية على أساس هذا النوع من الفشل وعلیه فإن الكود الأمریكي حدد النسبة المئویة العظمى(ρ max) لحدید التسلیح المستخدم في الجسور الخراسانية دون تسلیح في منطقة الانضغاط.
ملاحظة هامة :
نوعي الفشل سواء في حالة الاتزان أو عند التسليح الزائد للمقطع يتميز ان الفشل المفاجئ بسبب أن الفشل يحدث في الخرسانة التي تتميز بالقصافة و الهشاشة عند الانهيار مع العلم أن هذين النوعين من الفشل يكونان مترافقان مع شقوق صغيرة والترخيم أو أود قليل لا ينذر بوقوع الانهيار او الفشل للمقطع لذا يتم بجنب الوصول إلى مثل هذين النوعين من الفشل لأنه لا يتيح المجال
انتقال احمال البلاطات على الجسور :
هناك نوعين من انتقال الأحمال حسب نوع البلاطة كالتالي :
- 1 بلاطة ذات اتجاه واحد ( one-way slab)
و يكون انتقال معظم الأحمال من البلاطة إلى العتبة في الاتجاه القصير و بحمل خطي موزع بانتظام حسب المعادلة :
L/S≥2 w_eq=(Wu S)/2
حيث أن : :W الحمل المنتظم
:S البعد القصير للبلاطة
:L البعد الطويل للبلاطة 

بلاطات ذات اتجاهين( two-way slab):
و يتم الانتقال للأحمال ل لبلاطة في الاتجاهين بحيث تنتقل بصورة حمل خطي موزع على شكل شبه منحرف إلى العتبات في الاتجاه الطويل و الحمل الخطي الموزع على شكل مثلث إلى الجسور في الاتجاه القصير.
انتهى درسنا لهذا الاسبوع والى اللقاء في الاسبوع القادم

مرفق ملف PDF
للدرس الخامس

مشاهدة المرفق متطلبات تصميم ا&#1.pdf


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
تحيات المهندس/ محمد الهندي
​


----------



## ابو علي93 (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## yousef salamah (24 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير ..شرح ممتاز ومفيد .. بارك الله فيك مهدسنا الكريم .


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم ونتمنى ان تتواصل هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## luay hassan (26 يونيو 2013)

محاضرة قيمة وجعلها الله فى ميزان الحسنات وهذا هو العلم الذى ينتفع به بعد عمر طويل ومديد


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (26 يونيو 2013)

موضوع جميل يا بشمهندس بارك الله فيك ممكن تعملة علة pdf هتكون الاستفادة اعم


----------



## abu_nazar (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## nassr_201 (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nassr_201 (28 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.zeky (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_saleem1986 (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور كتير يا بشمهندس


----------



## yousef salamah (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## marsamy (30 يونيو 2013)

www.fb.com/rwa10


----------



## rubajordan (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا انا معماري نحن بانتظار مايتعلق بالاشراف وادارة المشاريع وصياغة المواصفات الدقيقة ان امكن مع الشكر والاحترام اللهم اجزه خير الجزاء واكرم والديه في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م/محمد هندى (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو دموع (3 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## rubajordan (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على جهودك ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jan sadek (6 يوليو 2013)

alf shoookr ya hndasaaaaaaa


----------



## eng_sa3d (6 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع شكرا.....


----------



## messifuad (6 يوليو 2013)

تسسسلم وألف شكر


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تافريتة (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Yehiaosama (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## mostafaeid (12 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويذيدك علم ارجوا الاستمرار


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (12 يوليو 2013)

موضوع راقي جدا ومشاركة عظيمة الفائدة اسأل الله تعالى ان يوفقك للمزيد ويجعله علما ينتفع به


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (12 يوليو 2013)

جهود جبارة ياباشمهندس و سلمت يداك وانار الله دربك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (12 يوليو 2013)

عمل متكامل ومنظم واحترافي مشكور على الجهد الرااااااااااااااائع


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (12 يوليو 2013)

اسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل لك من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## مهندسه اثار (13 يوليو 2013)

مجهود كبير ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور يا هندسه


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## رمضان تميمي (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## A-zoom (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdyassin (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mhh2006 (17 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم شهر مبارك كيف الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدروس السابقة

اليكم درس هذا الاسبوع*


[SUB]سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]

*متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية*
*[SUB]الدرس السادس[/SUB]*
متطلبات تصميم الجسور الخرسانية (2)








[*=right]تحليل الجسور الخرسانية( Analyses of concrete beam ) : 


يقصد بتحليل الجسور هو إيجاد مقاومة المقطع المطلوبة لاجتهادات الانحناء و القص والالتواء و سيتم ذلك من خلال بعض الطرق التقريبية أو الدقيقة التي تستند على أساس التحليل المرن 
- The theory of elastic analysis _-_و كذا بعض من الطرق التقريبية والمذكورة في المدونة (ACI8.3)​




[*=right]تصميم الجسور الخرسانية :


يقصد بعملية التصميم هو تحديد المقطع الذي له مقاومة تصميمية و التي تكون اكبر اوتساوي المقاومة المطلوبة بمعنى اخر تحديد خواص المقطع وفق الشروط الحدية التي يجب تلبيتها.​




[*=right]*حساب* *مقاومة* *المقطع* *للانحناء **( Flexural strength)**:*


*أولاً: حساب مقاومة الانحناء في المقطع المستطيل المفرد التسليح :*​




[*=right]أدنى نسبة تسليح في المقاطع المستطيلة :











[*=right]أقصى نسبة تسليح في المقاطع المستطيلة :








[*=right]مقاومة الانحناء التصميمية بحسب التسليح المفرد الموجود أو المطلوب في المقطع :



 ,







[*=right]ارتفاع بلكة الضغط (witney) في المقطع :




ثانيا : مقاومة الانحناء للمقطع المستطيل المزدوج التسلي
Flexural strength doubly reinforced rectangular section ) ​




[*=right] متطلبات الكود الأمريكي ((ACI COD .02 لتصميم الجسور







[*=right]أقل سماكة للغطاء الخراساني تحت حدید التسلیح40mm)) في حالة الجسور التي لیست


معرضة لعوامل التعریة ولیست ملامسة للتربة (.1 (Sec 7.7​




[*=right]أقل مسافة أفقیة بین قضبان التسلیح تساوي قطر حدید التسلیح المستخدم ولا تقل عن(S=25mm) ( ( Sec7.6.1وعند وضع حدید التسلیح بأكثر من طبقة فإن القضبان في الطبقة العلیا یجب أن تكون المسافة الصافیة بین الطبقتین لا تقل عن(Sec7.6.2) (25mm).
[*=right]أقل عرض لمقطع الجسر:


bmin = nD + (n-1) S + 2[Stirrup dia. + Concrete Cover]​




[*=right]أقل سماكة للجسر الخرساني یجب أن یحقق متطلبات الكود لمقاومة الانحراف(deflection) وقد أعطى الكود أقل سماكة للجسور في الجدول(Table 9.5a) إذا اختلفت قيمة FY عن القيم الموضحة في الجدول يجب أن تضرب القيم المتعلقة FY=420بالقيمة التالية ( .








[*=right]إذا زاد ارتفاع الجسر عن (h=1m) يتم إضافة حدید موزع إضافي على جانبي الجسر


(longitudinal skin reinforcemen) على مسافة (d/2) في منطقة الشد أقصى مسافة بین السیخین
لا تتجاوز(300mm) أو (6 (d/​




[*=right]مساحة حدید التسلیح الضروري على كل جانب


As min = (d – 750) mm2 …………. (Sec 10.6.7)​




[*=right]متطلبات الكود ا لأمریكي(ACI COD.02) لتصميم الجسور ذات المقاطع على شكل حرف-T)



یتم أخذ قیمة(bf) القیمة الصغرى بین القیم التالیة ((Sec 8.10.2.​




[*=right]bf = (beamspan(l))/4
[*=right]bf=16t+bw
[*=right]bf =c/c.distance.between.beams







[*=right]عندما یكون(Flanges of T-Beam) في منطقة الشد یتم توزیع حدید التسلیح اللازم


لمقاومة العزوم الناتجة عن الأحمال على عرض مقداره (1/10) من طول الجسر .(Sec 10.6.6) 
أقل قیمة لحدید التسلیح(As min) -: (Sec 10.5.2) یتم أخذ القیمة الصغرى بین القیمتین 
التالیتین:-

عند وضع التسليح بأكثر من طبقة فإن القضبان في الطبقة العليا يجب أن تكون المسافة الصافية بين الطبقتين لا تقل عن (_25mm_) .كما يجب اخذ المقاس الاعظمي للركام في الاعتبار.​




[*=right]يوصي الكود ان لاتزيد عدد الطبقات في كل من الشد او الضغط عن ثلاث طبقات .


​




[*=right]إذا زاد ارتفاع الكمرة عن ( 1m) يتم إضافة حديد موزع إضافي على جانبي الكمرة على مسافة (d/2) في منطقة الشد, وتكون المسافة الصافية بين السيخين .


sec. 10.6.7) 2002)
مساحة التسليح المطلوبة على كل جانب .
​
تسليح الشد في العزم الموجب​







[*=right]متطلبات الكود الأمریكي(ACI COD.02) لتصميم الجسور ذات المقاطع علىشكل حرف(L):







[*=right]یتم أخذ قیمة(bf) القیمة الصغرى بین القیم التالی (Sec 8.10 )







[*=right]_bf __= ( __beamspan(l))/12 _
[*=right]_b__f __=__6t__+__b__w _
[*=right]_b__f _= ( Clear distance to the next beam) + bw



والمخططات التالية توضح تصميم الجسور للأنحناء حسب ACI
المخطط (1) لتصميم المقاطع المستطيلة المفردة والمزدوجة التسليح 
المخطط (2) لتصميم المقاطع على شكل (T-L ) 


​




[*=right]تسليح الجسور للقص:



*أنواع تسليح القص في الكمرات (المسبقة الإجهاد و الغير مسبقة): *​



[*=right]الكانات الراسية.
[*=right]الكانات المائلة .
[*=right]الكانات الحلزونية.
[*=right]الأسياخ المكسحة الطولية.
[*=right]الأسياخ الملحمة (شبكة من الأسياخ ملحمة)








[*=right]متطلبات الكود الأمریكي (ACI COD. 02 ) لتصميم الجسور لمقاومة قوى القص







[*=right]توضع أول كانة على بعد نصف المسافة المحسوبة من وجه الركيزة.
[*=right]تؤخذ القوى التصميمية لقوى القص ( ) عند المقطع الحرج للكمرة على مسافة تبعد (_d_) من وجه الركيزة من التحليل للعنصر.











[*=right]قیمة القوى التصمیمیة لقوى القص







[*=right] ( Vu£ V n eq(11.1
[*=right] Vu=f.(Vc+Vs ) eq(11.2) where: f = 0.75 (Sec 9.3.2.3)






مقاومة الخرسانة للقص (Shear Strength Provided by Concrete) 
- For members subject to shear and flexure only:- 
eq(11.3)
- For members subject to axial compression 
eq (11.4
حدید التسلیح الضروري لمقاومة القص:-
but If 
Use the minimum reinforcement spacing is the smallest provided in (Sec 11.5.51c)

S = d/2

Þ If 
eq (11-15)​




[*=right]أقصى مسافة بین الكانات (max spacing between stirrup)


If 
(sec11.5.4.1) 
If ​




[*=right]أكبر قیمة لقوة القص التي یقاومها حدید التسلیح _(_Upper Limit of Vu_)_



يجب زيادة أبعاد المقطع وذلك لزيادة مقاومة المقطع .

​




[*=right]تصميم الجسور الخرسانية لمقاومة اللي ( tortion)


تتأثر المنشاءات عادة بالعزوم الناتجة عن اللي (torsion moments) لكن تأثيرها النهائي على المنشأ بشكل عام يكون قليلا عدا الجسور الموجودة على الحافات الخارجية من المنشأ وذلك عند تحميلها بأثقال من جانب واحد ويحدث عزم اللي عند تحميل الجسور بأثقال لاتتطابق محصلتها مع مركز الجسر مما يتطلب أخذ تاثير اللي بشكل مؤثر في الحسابات التصميمية 
عند زیادة إجهاد الشد القطري عن مقاومة الشد للخرسانة لجسر خرساني مسلح متعرض إلى قوى اللي تتكون تشققات لولبیة بزاویة ( 45 ) درجة متشابهة مع التشققات الحاصلة بسبب تعرض الجسر إلى قوة القص وأن استخدام حدید تسلیح القص یؤدي إلى مقاومة التشققات حیث إن أجهادات اللي الناتجة من اللي أیضا على شرط إن یكون مغلقا تحدث في كافة الأوجه الأربعة للجسر الخرساني
وتؤثر قوة اللي في أحد الأوجه العمودیة للجسر بشكل مخالف لاجهادات القص (عكس الاتجاه) لكنه یتطابق في الوجه العمودي الآخر مع اجهادات القص وهو ما یجب حسابه بشكل دقیق حیث من المحتمل إن یحدث الفشل في هذه المنطقة


​




[*=right]متطلبات الكود الأمریكي(ACI.Cod. لتصمیم الجسور لمقاومة عزم اللي:







[*=right]إذا كان عزم اللي ( ) أكبر من القيمة ( ) فإنا نقوم بتصميم وتسليح اللي وإذا كانت القيمة أقل أو تساوي ( ) فإن عزم اللي يهمل ويعتبر المقطع الخرساني كافي لمقاومة اللي











[*=right]إذا كانت الكمرة (أو العنصر الإنشائي) معرض إلى قوة شد محورية أو ضغط محوري نستخدم المعادلة التالية:











[*=right]يكون المقطع غير كافي للمقاومة عزم اللي إذا لم تتحقق العلاقة التالية:


وإذا تحققت نوجد تسليح اللي المناسب​








[*=right]لحساب المسافة بين الكانات المقامة لعزم اللي نستخدم المعادلة التالية:











[*=right]لإيجاد مساحة الأسياخ الكلية لتسليح اللي الطولي نستخدم المعادلة التالية:











[*=right]لإيجاد أدنى مساحة كلية لاسياخ التسليح الطولية نستخدم المعادلة التالية:








​




[*=right]أقصى مسافة بين الكانات نستخدم المعادلة التالية:











[*=right]محددات قطر حديد التسليح الطولي للي:











[*=right]استخدام كانة بفرعين في الكمرة لتسليح اللي والقص فيجب ألا تقل عن القيمة* التالية:*











[*=right]*الاعتبارات في تصميم عزوم اللي في مقاطع الكمرات:*


​




[*=right]عند إدخال تأثير كانات القص مع كانات اللي في حساب المسافة بين الكانات يحسب التسليح الكلي من المعادلة التالية:



​




[*=right]اشتراطات الكود لتصميم العناصر الانشائية وفق متطلبات التصميم الزلزالي :







[*=right]*العناصر المعرضة إلى عزوم في الإطارات الخاصة :*


Flexural members of special moment frames​




[*=right]أبعاد المقاطع:







[*=right]يجــب أن لا تزيــد قــوى الــضغط المحــوري المــصعدة في العنــصر عــن
[*=right]يجب ان لا يقل طول العضو الإنشائي عن أربعة أمثال العمق الفعا ( Ln >4d) ( sec21.3.1.2)
[*=right]يجب أن لا تقل نسبة العرض إلى العمق عن (0.3) ( b > 0.3h) …….( sec21.3.1.2)
[*=right]يجب أن لا عرض العضو الانشائي (sec 21.3.1.4a)…….. (250mm)



​




[*=right]يجب ألا يزيد العرض عن عرض العناصر الساند مقاساً في مستوى عمودي على المحور


الطولي للعنصر المعرض إلى عزوم الانحناء ولا تزيد المسافات على كل جانب من العنصر
(السائد عن ثلاثة أرباع عمق العنصر المعرض لعزوم الانحناء​




[*=right]يجب ألا تزيد نسبة التسليح عند أي من مقاطع العنصر المعرض لعزوم الانحناء


الإنشائية المقاومة للزلزال عن(0.025 )​




[*=right]أبعاد المقاطع:







[*=right]يجب ألا يقل طول العضو الإنشائي عن أربعة أمثال العمق الفعال


( Ln ≥4d)…..( sec21.3.1.2)​




[*=right]يجب أن لا تقل نسبة العرض إلى العمق عن 0.3


b ≥ 0.3h …….( sec21.3.1.2)​




[*=right]يجب أن لا تقل كمية التسليح عند أي من مقاطع العنصر المعرض لعزوم الانحناء ولكـل من التسليح العلوي والسفلي عن القيمة الكبرى بين القيمتين التاليتين
[*=right]تأمين قضيبين مستمرين على الأقل لكل من التسليح العلوي والسفلي ( sec21.3.21
[*=right]يجب أن لا تقل مقاومة العزوم الموجبة عند وجه العقدة عن نصف مقاومة العزوم السالبة


​




[*=right]يجب أن لا تقل أي من المقاومتين )( M ( + ve ) .... and... M ( − ve عند أي مقطع وعلى طول العنصر الإنشائي عن ربع المقاومة العظمة للعزوم عند وجه أي عقدة .( Joint)


نتيجة تأثير أحمال الزلزال في الاتجاه الجانبي على المنشأ تنشأ عزوم سالبة و موجبة على الأعـضاء
الإنشائية عند العقد كما هي موضحة في الـشكل




وينتج هذه المخطط نتيجة تمايل المنشأ ً ً يمينـا ًو يسار نتيجة الأحمال الجانبية .ويبين الشكل مخطط العزوم الناتجـة عـن الأحمال الحية والميتة ونتيجة تجميع الأحمال ينـتج (( moment envelope))
( مخطط عزوم حرج) كما هو موضح في الشكل :
نلاحظ أن اكبر قيمة للعزوم تطبق عنـد وجـه
العمود لذلك يجب تحقيق شروط ومتطلبات الكود
الواردة في ] ) [ ACI. Code. 02 ( 21. 3. 2 لمقاومة
العزوم الناتجة عن العضو الإنشائي وإعطاء العضو
الإنشائي مطوليه كافية لمقاومة العزوم 

​




[*=right]*توصيل حديد التسليح (**Splicing of flexural reinforcement**) : *







[*=right]يسمح توصل حديد التسليح المقاوم للعزوم في حالة وجود تسليح حلـزوني أو أطـواق


Hoop or spiral reinforcement) ) على طول المسافة الموصلة ، ويجب أن
لا يزيد التباعد في التسليح العرضي ( Transverse) المحيط بالقضبان الموصولة عن 
أو (sec21.32.3) ……. ( 100mm)​




[*=right](لا يسمح توصيل حديد التسليح في الأماكن التالية sec 21.3.2.3):







[*=right]ضمن العقد.
[*=right]ضمن مسافة تساوي ضعف عمق العنصر من وجه العقدة .
[*=right]في المواضيع التي يشير التحليل فيها إلى إمكانية حدوث خضوع في العزوم نتيجة الحركـة
[*=right]الجانبية للإطار .







[*=right]*التسليح العرضي ( **Transverse Reinforcement**):*







[*=right]يجب تسليح مقطع العناصر الإطارية باستخدام كانات مطوقـة Hoop stirrups كما يلي: sec21.3.3.1







[*=right]على طول يساوي مثلي عمق العضو الإنشائي مقاسـاً مـن وجـه العـضو الحامـل


باتجاه منتصف العضو الإنشائي وعند كل من نهايتي العـضو الإنشائي المعرض للعزوم( Support member )

​




[*=right]على طول يساوي مثلي عمق العضو الإنشائي في كل من جانبي المقطـع المتوقـع فيـه حدوث خضوع في العزوم Flexural yielding نتيجة الحركة الجانبية للإطار .
[*=right]يجب أن توضح الكانة المطوقة الأولى على مسافة لا تزيد عن( mm 50 ) مـن وجـه العضو الحامل Support member ويجب أن لا يزيد التباعد بين الكانات المطوقة عن الأصغر من الأتي:


_-_​




[*=right]d = عمق العنصر الفعال .
[*=right]d[SUB]s[/SUB] = قطر الكانات المستخدم في التسليح العرضي .
[*=right]d[SUB]b[/SUB] = قطر السيخ المستخدم في التسليح الطولي







[*=right]عند عدم الحاجة إلى وجود كانات يتم استخدام كانت مطوقة بمسافات لا تزيد عن التالي









[*=right]يجب استخدام كانات مطوقة مع التسليح العرضي المطلوب


لمقاومة القص علـى طـول العـــضو الإنـــشائي ( sec213.3.4 )​




[*=right]يسمح بتشكيل الكانـات المطوقة في العناصر المعرضة


للعزوم من قطعـتين مـن التسليح على الأكثر كمـا 
في الشكل ( a ) ويـسمح باستخدام كانات مفتوحة

بشكل ( U ) مع عكفـات مثبته ضمن النواة بطول يساوي ستة أمثال قطر الكانة على أن لا يقل عـن( 75mm)​




[*=right]متطلبات مقاومة القص( Shear Strength requirements):







[*=right]يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تصميم المقاطع الخراسانية المعرضة لعزوم انحنـاء لمقاومـة القـص للقوى


التصميمية التالية​




[*=right]قوى القص الناتجة عن الأحمال الميتة والحيـة Factored dead and live load التـصميمية







[*=right]قوى القص الناتجة عن توليد العزوم MPr الناتجة من إزاحة الجسر إلى اليمين واليسار





​




[*=right]وتساوي قوة القص التصميمية الاتي :



على ان لا تقل عن vu​




[*=right]تهمل مقاومة الخرسانة للقص اذا كانت قوى الضغط المحوري المصعدة (pu ) اقل من


وعند تحقق الشروط التالية :​




[*=right].







[*=right]*العناصر المعرضة إلى قوى ضغط وعزوم في الإطارات الخاصة :*


Special moment frame members to bending and axial load​




[*=right]تطبق متطلبات هذا البند (ACI. Code. 02 (21.4) على الأعضاء الإنشائية التالية :







[*=right]الأعضاء المقاومة للقوى الناتجة عن الهزات الأرضية .
[*=right]الأعضاء التي تتعرض لقوى محورية مصعدة تزيد عن







[*=right]*أبعاد المقاطع( **Cross section dimension*







[*=right]أقل بعد للمقطع العرضي مقاساً على خط مستقيم يمر من المركز الهندسي للمقطع لا يقل


( sec21.4.1.1) ……( 300mm) عن​




[*=right]لا تقل نسبة البعد القصير للمقطع العرضـي إلى البعـد المتعامد معـه عـن 0.4 ( sec21.41.2







[*=right]*مقاومة العزوم الدنيا للأعمدة( **Minimum flexural strength of column*


يجب ان تحقق مقاومة العزوم في الأعمدة المعادلة التالية

MC ∑ = مجموع العزوم المقاومة عند مركز العقدة للأعمدة المتصلة في هذه العقدة 
Mg ∑ = مجموع العزوم المقاومة عند مركز العقدة للعتبات المتصلة في هذه العقدة والناتجة من تاثير الزلازل المسببة للازاحة الجانبية​




[*=right]إذا لم يتحقق الشرط السابق في العقدة فيجب تزويد الأعمدة التي تتلقى ردود الفعـل في تلك العقدة بتسليح عرضي Transverse reinforcement علـى كامل ارتفاعها كما هو محدد في البنود 21.4.4.1,2, 3 sec







[*=right]*. التسليح الطولي. ( (**Longitudinal reinforcement**:*







[*=right]يسمح بتوصيل الأسياخ الطولية ضمن النصف الوسطي لطول العمود على ان تـصمم (هذه المناطق Sec 21.4.3.2 كوصلات شد







[*=right]*التسليح العرضي **Transverse reinforcement** :*







[*=right]يجب توفير حديد تسليح عرضي كما سيتم تحديده ما لم يلزم كمية اكبر لازمة لمقاومـة







[*=right]يجب أن لا تزيد مسافة التباعد بين الكانات:


The value of (SX ) shall not exceed (150mm) and need not
be taken less than (100mm) ……( sec21.4.4.2) .
hX : maximum horizontal spacing of hoop or cross tie legs
on all faces of the column (mm)​




[*=right]يجــب أن لا يزيــد تباعــد الــروابط العرضــية أو فــروع الكانــات عــن ( ( 350mm


ACI. 02( sec21.4.4.3)​




[*=right]يجب تأمين تسليح عرضي بالكمية المحددة في البنود الثلاثة السابقة وذلك علـى طـول المسافة( Lo ) من كل من وجوه العقد sec21.4.4.4
[*=right]يجب تأمين تسليح عرضي للطول المتبقي من العمود (Ln- 2Lo ) بحيث يحتـوي علـى كانات مغلقة أو حلزونية لا يزيد التباعد بينها عن :


Smax < 6dL <150 mm ….( sec12.4.4.6)​




[*=right]تصميم العقدة- Design of joint or Design of Beam column joint 


متطلبات عامة :
تصنف العقد إلى نوعين النوع هما :​




[*=right]Type1) ) وهي في حالة المنشآت المعرضة لأحمال رأسية .(Gravity)
[*=right](Type2) وهي العقد التي تكون معرضة لإزاحه جانبية نتيجة قوى جانبية مثل الزلازل والرياح .


*: ( Type 1 ) – a*
تصنف إلى ثلاثة انواع هي :
(interior) - (exterior) - (corner) - 
حيث أن لكل حالة منها اشتراطات و هي :
: (interior joint) (1 تصنف العقدة على أنها من هذا النوع اذا كانت محاطة بالجسور من الأربع الاتجاهات وكان الشرط التالي محقق 
b

حيث أن b هي عرض الجسر، h هي عرض العمود في اتجاه الجسر
: (exterior joint) (2تصنف العقدة على أنهامن هذا النوع اذا كانت العقدة محاطة ثلاثة اتجاهات أو من اتجاهين متقابلين وبحيث يتحقق الشرط السابق في العقد الداخلية وهو :


(corner joint) وهي العقدة التي تصل بين جسرين متقابلين أو لم يتحقق الشرطين السابقين


*التسليح* *العرضي **(*transvers Reinforcement*)*
يتم تسليح العقد حسب نوعها وهي كالتالي:
: (interior joint) -1 اذا كانت العقدة من هذا النوع فإنها لا تحتاج إلى تسليح عرضي
: (exterior joint) -2 يجب تزويد العقدة بالتسليح العرضي (tie) بحيث يتم تطبيق اشتراطات الفقرة
(ACI 7.10) وهي الفقرة الخاصة بالتسليح العرضي للأعمدة ) وهو ما تم ذكره في فصل الأعمدة ( 
حيث تطبق هذه الاشتراطات في الاتجاه العمودي على الجسر المستمر.
(interior joint) -3: يتم تسليح العقدة بالتسليح العرضي وبحيث تطابق اشتراطات الفقرة 
( ACI 7.10)بحيث تطبق هذه الاشتراطات في الاتجاهين بالنسبة للمقطع العقدة
(Shear strength of joint) ) يجب أن تكون العقدة محققه لاشتراطات القص حيث يجب أن تكون

حيث أن =0.7
وحيث أن Vu = قوة القص العرض لها العقدة ويتم استنتاجها من خلال تحليل العقدة بإستخدام المقاومة الأسمية للأعمدة والجسور .
=Vn المقاومة الأسمية للعقد للقص

(α) = 2 for interior
α) 1.25 for corner ) 
(α)= 1.7 for exterior

Vu= T1+C2-V3
حيث أن :
: T1 هي مقاومة الشد المعرض لها الجسر . 
C2) هي قوة الضغط المعرض لها الجسر .
V3) هي قوة القص الناتج عن العمود .

حيث أن h في الاتجاه العمودي على الاتجاه المدروس

(for top reinforcement )المقاومة الاسمية للجسر
(for bottom Rieuforcement )المقاومة الاسمية للجسر
حيث يتم استنتاج قيمة M 2 و M 1 بإستخدام معامل تخفيض يساوي (1) وقيمة اجهاد الحديد يساوي(1.25fy) 


*: ( Type 2 ) – b*

تصنف إلى ث لاثة انواع حسب ما تم ذكره في النوع الأول أنظر الفقرة السابقة
(enteiror) -1
(exterior) -2
(corner) -3​




[*=right]التسليح العرضي(transver reinforcement ) :


يتم تسليح العقدة ) التسليح العرضي ( وفق الشروط الواردة في الفقرة ACI21.5.2وهي كالتالي :
1 - اذا كانت العقدة من النوع الأول (einterior) فيتم تسليح العقدة بالتسليح العرضي من النوع (hoop) وفق اشتراطات الفقرة(ACI 21.4.4) بحيث تكون المسافة بين الكانات ضعف المسافة المحددة من نفس الفقرة أي أن :

S = 200mm or 
2- إذا كانت العقدة من النوع الت الي أو الثالث فيجب أن يمتد حديد العمود في كامل العقد وبنفس الأبعاد والمسافات مقاومة القص ((Shear strength for joiut) (type 2 يتم حساب مقاومة القص بنفس الطريقة الواردة في النوع الأول ولكن المقاومة الاسمية للمقطع سوف تكون: 
​
=1.75for interior 
exterior = 1.25
= 1 corner 


وعند حساب المقاومة الأسمية لأنحناء بالنسبة للجسور فإن معامل التخفيض يساوي )1( وقيمة أجهاد الحديد يجب أن تكون (1.25 fy)


انتهى درسنا لهذا الاسبوع والى اللقاء في الاسبوع القادم

مرفق ملف PDF
للدرس السادس كاملا

 مشاهدة المرفق متطلبات تصميم ا&#1.pdf

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
تحيات المهندس/ محمد الهندي ​


----------



## محمد فاخر محمد (17 يوليو 2013)

ما شاء الله وانشالله ما يضيع تعبك كله مسجل في ميزان حسناتك وأظن ان الموضوع قد تم تثبيته 
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى 
وننتظر المزيـــد 
خالص شكري وتحياتي لشخصك الكريم ​


----------



## ehab amer (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hussein b (19 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رمضان كريم
لكم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات المفيدة . اللهم بارك بهذا المنتدى وبمن شارك به .


----------



## عبد الله صادق (20 يوليو 2013)

شرح عظيم حقا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة منتقبة (20 يوليو 2013)

متشكرة ربنا يكرمك فين بقية الدروس


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (20 يوليو 2013)

تسلم ياباشا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mhh2006 (22 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم شهر مبارك كيف الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدروس السابقة

اليكم درس هذا الاسبوع*

[SUB]سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]
*متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية*
*[SUB]الدرس السابع[/SUB]*
متطلبات تصميم الأعمدة الخرسانية (1)
​* مقدمة
الأعمدة الخرسانية المسلحة هي عبارة عن الأعضاء الإنشائية التي تقوم بنقل الأحمال عن طريق الجسور إلى الأساسات وهي عبارة عن عناصر تتحمل قوى ضغط محورية أو لقوى ضغط مع عزوم حول محور واحد أو حول محورين والتي لا يزيد طولها (ارتفاعها) في اتجاه قوة الضغط عن خمسة أمثال البعد الأصغر للقطاع وأيضاً لا يزيد البعد الأكبر في القطاع عن خمسة أمثال البعد الأصغر في القطاعات المستطيلة وإلا اعتبرت حوائط وهو ايضا عنصر إنشائي راسي يحمل القوى الرأسية المنتقلة إليه من الأعضاء الإنشائية الأفقية.​*· *الوظيفة الإنشائية: 
إن الغرض الأساسي من الأعمدة هو نقل الأحمال من المنشأ إلى القواعد أي كان نوع هذه القوى (قوى رأسية – قوى قص – عزوم) ويستخدم بشكل رئيسي لتحمل القوى الضاغطة الرئيسية ولكن في الواقع لا يوجد عمود يكون معرض لقوى ضاغطة خالصة ومركزة في مركز العمد وهذا ناتج عن: 
- إن تطبيق وترتيب الأعمدة لا يكون منتظم 100% ولهذا ينتج عنه إزاحة صغيرة (Eccentric) ينتج عنها عزوم.
- الفراغات الموجودة في المقطع يمكن تنتج عندما تغير في موقع مركز المقطع.
- عدم توزيع التسليح الطولي بشكل متناظر يغير في موقع مركز المقطع.


*· *تصنـــيف الأعمـــــدة:
1) التصنيف حسب القطاع الأفقي
2) التصنيف حسب التسليح العرضي
3) التصنيف حسب التسليح الطولي
4) تصنيف الأعمدة حسب النحافة
5) تصنيف الأعمدة حسب مركزية الحمل
*1) *التصنيف حسب القطاع الأفقي:
*- *الأعمدة المستطيلة والمربعة: 
وهي الأعمدة التي على شكل مستطيل ومربع وعادة يستخدم هذا النوع من الأعمدة عندما يكون العمود معرض لعزم في اتجاه واحد كبير والعزم في الاتجاه الآخر أقل وهذا النوع من الأعمدة أسهل في التصميم وكذلك أسهل في التنفيذ.
*- *الأعمدة الدائرية:
وهي أعمدة دائرية المقطع وعادة تستخدم هذه الأعمدة عندما تكون معرضة لعزوم متغيرة في جميع الاتجاه حيث أن هذه الأعمدة تكون ذات كفاءة واحدة في جميع الاتجاهات ولكن عيبها هو صعوبة التصميم وكذلك التنفيذ.
*- *الأعمدة المضلعة:
وهي تكون خماسية او سداسيه وغير ذلك حيث أنها تلبي المتطلب المعماري .​*2) *التصنيف حسب التسليح العرضي:
*- *الأعمدة ذو الكانات المطوقة (Tied column).
*- *الأعمدة الحلزونية (Spiral column).
*3) *التصنيف حسب التسليح الطولي:
*- *الأعمدة المركبة (Composite column).
وهي الاعمدة التي تحتوي على عمود من الحديد ذو قطاع معين يدفن في قلب القطاع الخرساني ويقوى أيضا بحديد تسليح طولي وعرضي.
*- *الأعمدة المجمعة (Combination column).
*- *الأعمدة ذات الأنابيب الحديدية (Steel pipe column).
وهي الأعمدة التي تتكون أساسا من مواسير من الحديد ذات شكل معين مجــــوف (دائري , مستطيل , مربع ) يتم ملئها بالخرسانة بدون أية إضافة لحديد تسليح سواء طولي أو عرضي.

*4) *تصنيف الأعمدة حسب النحافة:
*- *ركائز(Pedestal)
وهي الأعمدة لتي يكون ارتفاعها أقل من ثلاثة أمثال أقل عرض فيها ويصمم هذا النوع من الأعمدة على أساس أن الإجهاد لا يتجاوز (0.85 ø f[SUB]c[/SUB]) حيث (ø=0.65) ولكن إذا تجاوزت هذه القيمة فتصمم على أساس أعمدة مسلحة, ويتميز هذا النوع انه خالي من حديد التسليح.
*- *الأعمدة القصيرة (Short R.C):
وهي الأعمدة التي يكون ارتفاعها إلى أقل عرض فيها أكثر من ثلاثة وهذه الأعمدة يحدث لها انهيار عندما يصل إجهاد الخرسانة وإجهاد حديد التسليح إلى الخضوع أي أن قدرة تحمل العمود تعتمد على أبعاد المقطع وخواص المواد المستخدمة وكمية الحديد المستخدم.
*- *الأعمدة الطويلة أو النحيفة (Long or slender):
وهي الأعمدة ذات النحافة العالية ويكون نسبة طولها إلى عرضها كبير ويكون التسبب الرئيسي في فشل هذه الأعمدة الانبعاج (Buckling) وهذه ناتج عن تولد عزوم في الأعمدة ناتجة عن حدوث انحراف (Deflection) للأعمدة ناتج عن القوى الرأسية والقوى الجانبية مثل الرياح وغيرها ولكن نسبة هذا الانحراف تكون ذات تأثير كبير في الأعمدة الطويلة.
*5) *تصنيف الأعمدة حسب مركزية الحمل: 
*- *أعمدة محملة بحمل مركزي 
*- *أعمدة محملة بحمل مركزي أحادي العزم 
*- *أعمدة محملة بحمل مركزي ثنائي العزوم 

*· *حالات التحميل في العناصر الإنشائية المضغوطة(الأعمدة) و المشدودة (الشدادات):
*- **الأعمدة المعرضة لقوى ضغط محورية (**Axial compression**):*
وفي هذه الحالة يفترض أن العمود معرض لقوى ضغط فقط ويكون التحميل في مركز العمود تماماً و العزوم M=0 وبالتالي تكون اللامركزية تساوي الصفر e=0 بحيث يحدث الفشل في هذه الحالة بتهشم الخرسانة وبخضوع الحديد في منطقة الشد والضغط وبالتالي تعتمد مقاومة المقطع للإجهادات المسلطة علية مساوية لمقاومة المقطع الخرساني إضافة إلى مقاومة حديد التسليح حيث يفيد حديد التسليح في تخفيف أبعاد المقطع من الناحية الاقتصادية نظراً لمقاومته العالية ولما له دور كبير في مقاومة إجهادات الشد التي قد تتولد في العمود

 e=0
Mn=0
P[SUB]0[/SUB]=0.85 f[SUB]c[/SUB](A[SUB]g[/SUB]- A[SUB]s[/SUB])+A[SUB]s[/SUB] f[SUB]y[/SUB]
 
ولأنه لا يمكن الحصول على هذه الحالة من التحميل لذا أشترط الكود ACI اعتماد لامركزية دنيا نتيجة لاحتمال تعرضه إلى لامركزية غير ملحوظة في التحليل أو لاحتمال أن تكون مقاومة الخرسانة أقل من المقاومة التصميمية تحت الحمولات الكبيرة وكان الهدف من اعتماد لامركزية دنيا هي رفع المقاومة التصميمية 
للعمود وذلك بضرب المعادلة السابقة في معامل يساوي 0.85 للعمود المحلزن و 0.8 للعمود المطوق وبالتالي تصبح المعادلة بالشكل الأتي :للأعمدة المطوقة: (P[SUB]n[/SUB]=0.8(0.85f[SUB]c[/SUB](A[SUB]g[/SUB]-A[SUB]s[/SUB])+A[SUB]s[/SUB]f[SUB]y[/SUB]))
للأعمدة المحلزنه: (P[SUB]n[/SUB]=0.85(0.85f[SUB]c[/SUB](A[SUB]g[/SUB]-A[SUB]s[/SUB])+A[SUB]s[/SUB]f[SUB]y[/SUB]))
 ​يتبع>>>>


----------



## mhh2006 (22 يوليو 2013)

يتبع>>>

حيث أن p[SUB]o[/SUB] تمثل النقطة الأولى على مخطط التداخل وتكون واقعة على المحور y وتم إدخال تأثير اللامركزية الدنيا حيث يجب أن لا تتعدى المقاومة التصميمية ؛P[SUB]n[/SUB] max والتي تم رسمها على مخطط التداخل بشكل خط مستقيم في حالة ما يكون العمود معرض لقوة محوريه خالصة
*- **الأعمدة المعرضة لقوى ضغط محورية وعزوم ويكون الضغط هو المتحكم ( **Compression Control**):*
ويكون الفشل المتحكم هو الضغط ويحدث هذا عندما تكون اللامركزية صغيره أي أن القوه المحورية كبيرة مقارنة مع العزم وبالتالي سيكون معظم المقطع الخرساني معرض لإجهاد ضغط ولذا يصل الانفعال في الليفه الخارجية في منطقة الضغط إلى 0.003 بينما لم يصل الحديد في منطقة الشد إلى أجهاد الخضوع بينما الحديد الواقع في منطقة الضغط وصل إلى أجهاد الخضوع و يحدث الفشل بتهشم الخرسانة و يكون (e<eb) و(C>cb) و تكون (Pnmax>pn>pb) .​*- **حالة التحميل المتوازن (**Balance condition**):*

وفي هذه الحالة يحدث الفشل بوصول الانفعال في أقصى ليفه في منطقة الضغط إلى .003 ويصل الحديد في منطقة الشد إلى أجهاد الخضوع بينما حديد التسليح في منطقة الضغط قد يكون وصل أو لم يصل إلى أجهاد الخضوع وبالتالي يحدث الفشل في الخرسانة وحديد التسليح بنفس الوقت (e=e[SUB]b[/SUB]) وبالتالي (c=c[SUB]b[/SUB]) انفعال لحديد (ɛ[SUB]s[/SUB]=f[SUB]y[/SUB]/E[SUB]s[/SUB]).​*- **الأعمدة المعرضة لقوى ضغط محورية وعزوم ويكون الشد هو المتحكم (**Tension control**):*
يكون ذالك عندما تكون قيمة اللامركزية كبيرة وذالك عندما يكون العزم المطبق على العمود كبير مقارنة بالقوة المحورية حيث تكون قيمتها صغيرة وبالتالي يكون معظم المقطع معرض لإجهادات شد مما يؤدي إلى أن يحدث الفشل بخضوع الحديد في منطقة الشد قبل أن يصل الانفعال في منطقة الضغط إلى 0.003 ويكون الانفعال لحديد التسليح في منطقة الشد (ɛ[SUB]s[/SUB]>ɛ[SUB]y[/SUB]) ويكون (c<cb) و(e>eb) و(pn<pb) بينما الحديد في منطقة الضغط لم يصل إلى الخضوع(ɛ[SUB]s[/SUB]>ɛ[SUB]y[/SUB]).
وتكون العزوم كبيرة مقارنة بالقوى الرأسية وفي هذا النوع من الأعمدة يكون الانهيار ناتج عن خضوع الحديد المستخدم.​يتبع>>>>>


----------



## mhh2006 (22 يوليو 2013)

يتبع>>>>

*· *الاعتبارات التصميمية للأعمدة حسب مواصفات ACI:
1) الانفعال في الخرسانة والحديد يتناسب مع المسافة من المحور المحايد.
2) يجب أن يكون القوى في حالة اتزان كامل مع المقطع.
3) أكبر قيمة للانفعال الخرسانة (انضغاط) هو (ɛ=0.003).
4) إجهاد الخرسانة للشد يهمل.
5) إجهاد الحديد (f[SUB]s[/SUB]<=f[SUB]y[/SUB]).


6) إن المساحة المعرضة للضغط للخرسانة يمكن أن تأخذ مساحة المستطيل والذي يطلق عليه مكعب (Witneey).
7) يعتبر المقطع وصل إلى حالة التوازن عندما يكون إجهاد الحديد وصل إلى الخضوع وانفعال الخرسانة يساوي (ɛ=0.003).
*· *اشتراطات الكود في التسليح الطولي و العرضي للأعمدة:
*- *اشتراطات عامة :
Ø يجب ان لاتقل مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة عن ( 20 mpa ) هذا الشرط بالنسبة للزلازل .
*- *التسليح الطولي (الأسياخ):

*- *نسبة التسليح الطولي تتراوح بين (P=1%~8%) من مساحة المقطع الخرساني
[(sec. 10.9.1) ACI 318].
*- *يجب أن تكون قوة الضغط المحورية (ø P[SUB]n[/SUB] < 0.1 f[SUB]c[/SUB] A[SUB]g[/SUB]) ولكن في حالة أن يكون (ø Pn > 0.1 fc Ag) عندئذ يجب ان تكون نسبة حديد التسليح مساوية للتالي: ​وفي حالة زيادة هذه المسافة (150mm) يجب إضافة كانات أو عكفات تربط بين هذا الحديد كما ويجب أن يكون من بين كل سيخين في العمود سيخ مطوق كما هو موضح في شكل (_2-4-3_) .


​ 
1) يجب أن لا يقل الغطاء الخرساني في العمود الخارجي عن (_50mm_) ، وفي العمود الداخلي عن (40mm).
2) في حالة استخدام حديد محزم (أسياخ مجمعة) فيجب إتباع الاشتراطات التالية:
*- *أن الحزمة يجب أن لا يزيد عدد القضبان فيها عن (_4_) ≪(sec. 7.6.6.1) ACI 318≫.
*- *يجب أن تكون الحزم مطوقة بالكانات المغلقة ≪(sec. 7.6.6.2) ACI 318≫.
*- *يجب أن لا يستخدم حديد أكبر من رقم (ø36mm) ≪(sec. 7.6.6.3) ACI 318≫.
*- *القطر المكافئ للحديد المحزم هو .

​*- *لا يزيد ميل الجزء المكسح من القضيب عن (1/16 ) عن محور العمود .
*- *يجب ان تكون اجزاء القضيب الواقعة فوق وتحت منسوب التكسيح موازيه لمحور العمود ".
*- *يجب ربط القضبان افقيا عند منطقة التكسيح باستخدام اساور جانبية او حلزونات او بالعناصر الانشائية للطابق على ان تصمم الروابط المذكورة على قوة تعادل مرة ونصف المركبة الافقية للقوة المطبقة على الجزء المائل من القضيب ويجب ان تتوضع الساور الافقية او الحلزونات المستخدمة على بعد لا يزيد عن (150mm)
*- *من بداية الانحناء.
*- *يجب ثني القضبان المكسحة قبل وضعها في القوالب.
*- *أذا كان تراجع وجه العمود يساوي أو يزيد عن (80mm)فعندها لا يجوز تكسيح القضبان الطولية ويستعاض عن ذالك باضافة تشاريك للقضبان توصل بالتراكب بجوار وجوه العمود المتراجع .
*- *الكانات (المغلقة المنفصلة):
*- *يجب أن لا يقل قطر الكانات عن (ø10mm) وذلك عندما يكون قطر سيخ التسليح الطولي 
(ø16mm ~ ø32mm), اما التسليح الطولي المحزم و (ø36mm ~ ø57mm) نستخدم كانه بقطر (ø13mm)≪(sec. 7.10.5.1) ACI 318≫.​*- *أقصى مسافة راسية بين الكانات يجب ألا تزيد عن: 

· (_16_) مرة قطر السيخ الطولي≪(_sec. 7.10.5.2__)_ ACI _318_≫· (_48_) مرة قطر الكانة 
*- *يجب أن يكون الحديد الطولي مدعوم بالحديد الجانبي في الأركان وكذلك يجب أن يكون الحديد الطولي المتعاقب مدعوم جانباً حيث أن هذه الكانة لا تزيد زاويتها عن(135[SUP]o[/SUP])
*- *توضع الكانة الأولى فوق اعلى الاساس او البلاطة الطابقية بمسافة لا تزيد عن نصف المسافة بين الكانات
الكانات الحلزونية spirals).
*- *لا يقل قطر السيخ المستخدم عن (10mm).
*- *لا يزيد طول الخطوة في التسليح الحلزوني عن (80mm) ولا يقل عن (25mm).
*- *يكون طول التراكب للتسليح الحلزوني القيمة الاكبر من الاتي:· 48 d[SUB]b[/SUB] 
· 300mm​*- *يجب ان يستمر الحلزون في الاعمدة ذات التيجان حتى المنسوب الذي يصبح عندة قطر او عرض التاج يعادل ضعفي قطر العمود.
*- *يجب ان تقل نسبة التسليح الحلزوني (ρ[SUB]s[/SUB]) عن القيمة التالية :ρ=0.45((A[SUB]g[/SUB]/A[SUB]c[/SUB]) -1)(f[SUB]c[/SUB]/f[SUB]y[/SUB]​ بحيث لا يزيد اجهاد الخضوع للحديد عن (_400mm_).
*· *تصميم الأعمدة القصيرة المعرضة لحمل محوري:
*- *اشتراطات للحمل المحوري: 
*- *لمعاملة المقطع كعود معرض لحمل محوري يجب أن لا تزيد قيمة الإزاحة عن (emin ) عن التالي:

أعمدة بكانات مغلقةe ≤ 0.1 hأعمدة بكانات حلزونيةe ≤ 0.05 h
يتبع>>>>


----------



## mhh2006 (22 يوليو 2013)

يتبع>>>>>

· المعادلة العامة المستخدمة في تحليل وتصميم الأعمدة القصيرة المعرضة لحمل محوري هي:



​حيث أن الشرط في معامل التخفيض (∅ ) هو أن ( Pn ≥ 0.1 fc Ag) فعندما لا ينطبق الشرط فإن قيمة معامل التخفيض ( ∅) سوف تتغير ويمكن حسابها من المعادلة الاتية وذلك تبعا لكود ACI
[FONT=&quot]∅[/FONT]=(0.9-((2P[SUB]u[/SUB])/(f[SUB]c[/SUB] A[SUB]g[/SUB] )) ≥ 0.7 tied​ [FONT=&quot]∅[/FONT]=(0.9-((1.5P[SUB]u[/SUB])/(f[SUB]c[/SUB] A[SUB]g[/SUB] )) ≥0.75 spirl​ - تصميم العمدان المعرضة لقوى محوريه وعزم في اتجاه واحد  :
ويتم تصميم العمدان بطريقتين:
1- المحاولة والخطاء 
2- مخططات التداخل.
حيث ان الطريقة الثانية هي العملية حيث انها تعطي نتائج مضمونه وسريعة 

*· **ونلخص خطوات تصميم العمدان بالمحاولة والخطاء في الاتي :*
- فرض أبعاد للمقطع ونسبة حديد التسليح 
- إيجاد بعد محور الخمول في حالة الفشل المتوازن 
- إيجاد P[SUB]b[/SUB] و M[SUB]b[/SUB] 
- إيجاد e[SUB]b[/SUB]=M[SUB]b[/SUB]/p[SUB]b[/SUB] 
- يتم تحديد نوع الفشل 
- حسب نوع الفشل يتم تحديد العزم المقاوم والقوة المقاومة وذلك باستخدام معادلات التوازن 
- في حالة ان المقطع غير امن يتم فرض قيمة أخرى لنسبة حديد التسليح 
- وتعاد الخطوات السابقة والتأكد من أن المقطع امن أو لا 

ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة 
ø طويلة وتحتاج إلى وقت طويل .
ولتحاشي عيوب هذه الطريقة تم إيجاد مخطط التداخل للعمدان ويستخدم لتصميم وتحليل العمدان 

*· **خطوات استخدام مخطط التداخل للعمدان في التصميم :*
- يتم حساب القيمة k=P[SUB]u[/SUB]/(f[SUB]c[/SUB] A[SUB]g[/SUB])
- حساب القيمة e=M/P
- حساب القيمة e/h
- حساب القيمة γ=(h-2d)/h
- يتم الدخول على مخطط التداخل للعمدان وايجاد قيمة ρ
- يتم ايجاد حديد التسليح وذلك من المعادلة As=ρ b h 
- التشييك على المقطع كما في المخططات.


مخطط تصميم الاعمدة القصيرة 
في الحالتين عندما يكون المقطع شد أو ضغط




انتهى درسنا لهذا الاسبوع والى اللقاء في الاسبوع القادم

مرفق ملف PDF
للدرس السابع كاملا

مشاهدة المرفق متطلبات تصميم ا&#1.pdf

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
تحيات المهندس/ محمد الهندي
​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (22 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله ماشاء الله احسنتم وتبدعون مااروعك انت لازم تكمل دراسات عليا لان قدراتك العلميه وتسلسل المعلومات مبهر وفقكم الله
تم ادراج الدرس الرابع بدلا من الدرس السابعه pdf شكرا لك


----------



## عمروالحربى (22 يوليو 2013)

انا عايز حد يول ليه او يكون عنده دليل فى الاشراف على صيانه المبانى للحرس الوطنى فى السعوديه 
رد عليه بسرعه


----------



## crazymon (22 يوليو 2013)

مجهود وشرح رائع جزاك الله كل خير 
ممكن حضرتك ترفع الدرس السابع pdf


----------



## احمد علي جاسم (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على هذه الدروس القيمة والمفيدةونتمنى ان تقدم امثلة للتصميم تكون خاتمة لهذا الشرح المفيد وذلك لقلة الامثلة التصميمية بالكود الامريكي 
ولعدة مشاريع 
مثلا عن تحليل وتصميم الدور السكنية وبمختلف القياسات 
وعن تحليل وتصميم مشاريع مختلفة (مدرسة او بناية ادارية .....) الخ وشكرا لك على المجهود الكبير والى الامام


----------



## Abdelsalamm (24 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## nagdo (25 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## mhh2006 (26 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم خواتم مباركة كيف حال الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدروس السابقة

*​[SUB]سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل


[/SUB]​تلبية لطلبات اخواني الاعضاء هذه روابط لتحميل جميع الدروس السابقة من الدرس الاول الى الدرس السابع



الدرس الاول

*الخرسانة ومكوناتها وخواصها*

 الدرس الثاني
*متطلبات المقاومة للمباني الانشائية الخرسانية*
الدرس الثالث
متطلبات الخدمة للمنشات والمشاريع الهندسية
الدرس الاضافي
* التصميم الهندسي*
الدرس الرابع
متطلبات تصميم البلاطات الخرسانية
الدرس الخامس
متطلبات تصميم الجسور الخرسانية (1)
الدرس السادس
متطلبات تصميم الجسور الخرسانية (2)*
الدرس السابع
*متطلبات تصميم الاعمدة الخرسانية (1)*

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق وكل عام والجميع بخير

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
تحيات المهندس/ محمد الهندي
*

* ​


----------



## body55 (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حيدر العقابي (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المحاضرات القيمة ولكن محاضرات الاعمدة الخرسانية على صيغة pdf غير موجودة بل ان الملف الذي ارفقته لهذه المحاضرة هو لتصميم البلاطات الخرسانية و ليس للاعمدة والرجاء التأكد بنفسك جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. نعم ملف الأعمدة غيرموجود


----------



## jassim78 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد شحات مسعد (26 يوليو 2013)

تم رفع الدرس الرابع بدلا من السابع فارجو المراجعه


----------



## mhh2006 (27 يوليو 2013)

نرجو المعذرة عن الخطأ الغير المقصود عند رفع الملفات*الدرس السابع
*متطلبات تصميم الاعمدة الخرسانية (1)*
الملف المرفق
*
مشاهدة المرفق الاعمدة1.pdf

نرجو المعذره​


----------



## أحمد طهبوب (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك اللله خيراً..
موضوع قيّم ورائع


----------



## khateeb1234 (29 يوليو 2013)

مشكور ونرجو التثبيت


----------



## محمود30 (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (31 يوليو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير 
وبارك فيكم 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## En.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله لك في علمك وزادك علماً ...


----------



## mohamed abdelatey (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد هشام سعادة (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بك أخانا الكريم، وجعله الله سبحانه في ميزان حسناتك، ونفع به مهندسي الأمة آملين أن يستفيدوا من هذا الجهد وأن يفيدوا به وأن يقوموا بأعمالهم بأمانة وإتقان تامين يليق بوصفهم مهندسين من أبناء الأمة؛ فعلى أكتافهم تقع مسئولية الإعمار والتشييد، وبالإصرار والدقة والامانة والإتقان يصيرون كما يجب عليهم أن يكونوا: مثالاً يحتذى وأعلاماً بين مهندسي الأمم والشعوب.


----------



## أشرف السوهاجي (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس اثير (5 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ على الجهد الكبير ... وليس كبيرا على المهندسين من امثالك ..


----------



## ehabseif (7 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

mhh2006 قال:


> *السلام عليكم خواتم مباركة كيف حال الشباب انشاء الله تكونوا قد استفدتم من الدروس السابقة
> 
> *​[sub]سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع[/sub]​


​ جزاك الله خيراً تمت الاضافه


----------



## mhh2006 (9 أغسطس 2013)

*[SUB]كل عام وأنتم بخير
سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]*

*[SUB]متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية[/SUB]*
*[SUB]الدرس [/SUB]**[SUB]الثامن[/SUB]*

*[SUB](متطلبات تصميم الأعمدة الخرسانية (2))[/SUB]*​
الأعمدة الطويلة:

هي الأعمدة التي يكون نسبة العزم الثانوي إلى العزم الابتدائي أكبر من (5%) أن السبب الرئيسي في فشل الأعمدة الطويلة هو الانبعاج حيث أنها تصل إلى إجهاد الانبعاج أو الإجهاد الحرج (Critical stress) أو الحمل الحرج 
حيث أن هذا الحمل حسب معادلة أويلر وحسب شروط التثبيت التي افترضها (لعمود مفصلي من الطرفين)





ولاختصار الوقت في القراءة قد اضفت رابط تحميل درس هذا الاسبوع لتعذر عرض الصور 

واعذروني اذا كان هناك بعض التقصير في الشرح

وعموما أهنأكم مرة اخرى بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك 


انتهى درسنا لهذا الاسبوع والى اللقاء في الاسبوع القادم

مرفق ملف PDF
للدرس الثامن كاملا

*(متطلبات تصميم الأعمدة الخرسانية (2))*

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
تحيات المهندس/ محمد الهندي


​


----------



## anass81 (9 أغسطس 2013)

mhh2006 قال:


> *[SUB]كل عام وأنتم بخير
> سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]*
> 
> *[SUB]متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية[/SUB]*
> ...



​ جزاك الله خيراً تمت الاضافه إلى المشاركة الثانيه


----------



## تافريتة (10 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف الف خير هذه ليست دروسا فقط بل كتاب مرجعي والله الموفق


----------



## المحب لرسول الله (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود لمساعدة غيرك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معن سالم (12 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مروان اليزيدي (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس ... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## مروان اليزيدي (13 أغسطس 2013)

ارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohammedmilano (13 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## مروان اليزيدي (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مروان اليزيدي (13 أغسطس 2013)

عمل عظيم يامهندس محمد .. جزاك الله به خيرأ ..


----------



## مهندس شبوة (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ومستنيين القادم منك وعسى تكون منفعه اكثر منك وخاصه لاني مهندس معماري


----------



## مهندس شبوة (13 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس شبوة (13 أغسطس 2013)

اخي فدنا في دوره تخطيط المشاريع


----------



## مروان مصطفى الجمل (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Civil.TeEeFa (17 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (20 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (22 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مكتب تطوير (24 أغسطس 2013)

عاشت ايدك موفق عندي سؤال اتمنى مساعده عندي بناية 18*9 م طابق ارضي و3 طوابق فوق يعني مجموع 4 طوابق كل طابق 4 شقق الشقة غرفة نوم وصالة وصحيات ممكن تسليح الاساس الحصيري لهذي البناية والاعمدة مستعجل جدا ارجوك


----------



## mukhtar3589 (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ابوفاطمه المهندس (25 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali141141 (25 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## هيثم طامش (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## naser desokey (30 أغسطس 2013)

اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا واصلح حالك اشكرك على هذا الموضوع العظيم


----------



## hero captain (2 سبتمبر 2013)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك...


----------



## adhmdemo (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لم اتابع الموضوع من الاول ولكن اعجبت بالمحتوي
جزاك اللخ عنا كل خير


----------



## هيثم طامش (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## توررس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
موضوع رائع ودسم ومرتب الف شكر


----------



## mhh2006 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم, شباب غبت عنكم لفترة نرجو المعذرة

*[SUB]
سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]*

 
*[SUB]متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية[/SUB]*
*[SUB]الدرس التاسع[/SUB]*

*[SUB](متطلبات تصميم جدران القص الخرسانية)[/SUB]*



جدران القص (SHEAR WALL)
​ مقدمة:
قبل تطور استخدام الإطارات في القرن التاسع عشر كان معظم الجدران جدران حاملة ومنذ أواخر القرن التاسع عشر أصبح معظم الجدران جدران غير حاملة وأصبحت منتشرة لان الأعضاء الأخرى للإطارات تستخدم لإيجاد الاستقرار للمنشئ (Stability) وأما الآن فتوجد جدران تخدم كل الأغراض مثل الجدران الساندة (Retaining walls) وجدران القاعدة (walls basement) وجدران القواطــــــع (partition wall) ...........الخ. 
تعريف:
هو عبارة عن عضو إنشائي خرساني راسي وهو في الأصل عمود، حيث إذا زاد عمقه عن خمسة أضعاف عرضه فإننا نعتبره جدار قص، والهدف منه مقاومة الأحمال الرأسية (احمال الجاذبية) الناتجة من الأحمال الحية والأحمال الميتة ووزنه الذاتي ومقاومة الأحمال الأفقية الناتجة من الرياح والزلازل.
تصنيف جدران القص:


تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الاتصال في الاطراف. 
تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الاحمال. 
تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الشكل (المسقط الافقي). 
تصنيف جدران القص من حيث التسليح الطولي. 
تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الاهمية. 


تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الاتصال في الاطراف. 


جدران غير متصلة. 
جدران متصلة بجدران أخرى. 
جدران متصلة بأعمدة مخفية (العناصر الطرفية). 


تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الشكل (المسقط الافقي). 


جدار ذو مقطع مستطيل. 
جدار ذو مقطع حرف (_I_). 
جدار ذو اجنحة في الاطراف مقطع حرف (_H_). 
جدران بمقاطع صندوقية (مربع، مجرى، دائرية، مضلعة) 


تصنيف جدران القص من حيث التسليح الطولي. 


جدران بتسليح طولي منتظم التوزيع على وجهين الجدار. 
جدران بتسليح طولي مكثف في أطراف الجدار ومنتظم التوزيع في العصب (الجزء الواقع بين الاطراف). 


تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الاحمال. 


جدران حاملة (Load-Bearing concrete walls): معظم الجدران الخرسانية في المباني المقاومة للرياح والزلازل وهي جدران حاملة وتتحمل ليس فقط الأحمال الراسية بل تحمل أيضاً بعض الأحمال الأفقية ونتيجة لوجود قدر كبير من (In-plane stiffness). 
جدران غير حاملة (Non -load nearing walls): هي الجدران التي تحمل ثقلها فقط وربما بعض الأحمال الأفقية ويدخل ضمن هذا الصنف الجدران الساندة وجدران الواجهات (Facade walls) وجدران المآذن المرتفعة. 
 


تصنيف جدران القص من حيث الاهمية. 


جدران قص اعتيادية (OSW-Ordinary Shear Walls). 
جدران قص خاصة (SSW-Special Shear Walls). 
الاشتراطات الإنشائية لجدار القص:


يجب ألا يقل سمك جدار القص في المباني عن (200 mm). 
إذا كان البناء من طابقين فيمكن الاكتفاء بالسمك (200 mm) على كامل ارتفاع البناء. 
إذا كان البناء مؤلفا من عدة طوابق فيكون السمك الأدنى لجدران القص كما يأتي: 


(200 mm) لأعلى (5m) من الارتفاع. 
تزداد (50mm) لكل (20mm) من الارتفاعات التالية للخمسة الأمتار السابقة. 


لا يزيد التباعد بين جدران القص المتجاورة في الاتجاه الواحد على (15m) ولأعلى مثلي البعد الأدنى لمسقط السقف الواقع بين الجدارين. 
لا يقل عدد جدران القص في كل اتجاه عن جدارين غير واقعين على خط مستقيم واحد. 
يفضل ألا يقل عمق القطاع العرضي الأفقي لجدار القص عن عشر الارتفاع الكلي للجدار. 
يرتب تسليح جدار القص على شبكتين مع سطح الجدار توضع كل شبكة على مسافة لا تقل عن (20mm) من سطح الجدار الخارجي. 
لا يقل القطر الادنى لأسياخ التسليح الراسي عن (10mm) وعن (8mm) للتسليح الأفقي. 
لا يزيد التباعد بين اسياخ التسليح الأفقي عن (300mm) على طول جدار القص العادي (OSW) وعلى عصب جدار القص الخاص (SSW). 
يجب ربط الجدران الخرسانية المسلحة مع الأسقف أو الأعمدة أو الدعامات أو الجدران المتقاطعة بواسطة تسليح لا تقل كميته عن قضيب بقطر (10mm) لكل مسافة (300mm) لكل شبكة التسليح. 
يجب ألا تقل أطوال التماسك بين قضبان التسليح الرأسي في جدران القص على (50) مرة قطر التسليح المستعمل. 
المسافة بين اسياخ التسليح الافقي والراسي يجب ان لا تزيد عن (s<=450mm ). 
بالإضافة إلى التسليح السابق يجب وضع على الأقل سيخين من قطر (16mm) حول النوافذ وفتحات الأبواب هذان السيخين يجب أن يمتد في كل أركان الفتحات (النوافذ وفتحات الأبواب) لمسافة (Full development length) ولا تقل المسافة عن (600mm).  
جدار القص الخاص (SSW): 
جدار القص الخاص يمتلك متطلبات مقاومة أكثر والتي تزيد من جدار القص الخاص لا يخضع لقوانين أو متطلبات (UBC) ولكن يخضع لكود (_IBC_) هناك جدار القص الخاص بفتحات وبدون فتحات.
بقية المحاضرة مشروحة في الملف المرفق PDF اختصارا للوقت وشكرا

الرابط لتحميل الملف المرفق

*[SUB]متطلبات تصميم العناصر الانشائية الخرسانية[/SUB]*
*[SUB]الدرس التاسع[/SUB]*

*[SUB](متطلبات تصميم جدران القص الخرسانية)[/SUB]*


نرجو منكم الدعاء​


----------



## ahmedhamid (5 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## خلف حسين (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جعلها الله في صحيفة اعمالكم


----------



## مصعب عمران (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير علي الدروس القيمة


----------



## مهندسة/مدنية (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع..رائع


----------



## المهندس حيدر2 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

احسنت وتشكر على المجهود


----------



## omar atiya (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## omar atiya (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

_جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الكبير_


----------



## عمر عبدالله (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووور على هذا الابداع


----------



## mhh2006 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*[SUB]
سلسلة دروس في التصميم والتحليل للمشاريع الخرسانية المتكامل[/SUB]*


وبعد ان انتهينا من الجزء النظري للدروس السابقة اليوم اريد ان اطرح مشروع للشرح والنقاش فيه نرجو من الجميع المشاركة والتفاعل في درس هذا الاسبوع الى حين تجهيز الشرح بالكامل بواسطة الفيديو او اليوتيوب الى ذلك الموعد نود ان نقول ان هذه عبارة عن دورة لتجهيز مشروع من المشاريع الخرسانية لمبنى حكومي مكون من 15 عشر طابقا.


الملف المرفق مخطط افقي للمشروع بناية مكونة من 15 طابقا متماثلا

project.jpg
​
المطلوب :-
1- رأيكم في مواقع الاعمده.
2- اماكن جدران القص.
3- أبعاد الاعمده وتوضعها.
4- توقعاتكم عن مركز الكتله ومركز الجسائة.

الشرح بالفيديو سيتم تحضيره لمدة اقصاها شهر بداية من الاسبوع القادم وباستخدام Etabs لحسابات الزلازل اما بقية التحليل والتصميم فتم بواسطة المعادلات المتعارف عليها في الكود الامريكي بعد ايجاد القوى الاعظمية عند تحليل الزلازل وتوزيع القوى على العناصر.


الى حين ذلك الموعد نرجوا من الجميع المشاركة
ولا تبخلوا علينا بالدعاء​


----------



## abu_nazar (19 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة جيدة وننتضر المشروع وبالتوفيق مقدما


----------



## علي نورالدين (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخونا العزيز


----------



## م ماجا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم mhh2006
موصفات الركام بالنسبة للكود الامريكي هي ASTM C33 وليست ASTM C330....... الاخيره هي ل Light Weight Aggregate
وشكرا...


----------



## eng/rady (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## es.meshaq (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم ياهندسة


----------



## Eng.abdo 2013 (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Eng.abdo 2013 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​:20:


----------



## mohamadalmohandes (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز​


----------



## kiloNewton (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ali haseeb (1 أكتوبر 2013)

thx very much bro


----------



## عمادمصر (1 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## suhaibbb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## السيف الناصر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abu Habib (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الكبير....


----------



## mina2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. ونتمنى التواصل مغ المزيد


----------



## مقاول قادم (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح الوافي


----------



## حسن احمد (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed kblo (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع زميلك احمد كبلو جامعه السودان


----------



## الغريب2007 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

اين انت يا م محمد الهندى 

لا اسكت الله لك صوتاً

طمنا عليك نرجوا استكمال عملك الجميل فى اقرب فرصة


----------



## mhh2006 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

في البداية كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وعافية بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخيرات وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال وجمعنا واياكم في رحماته جل وعلا يوم لقائه وجعل ايامكم كلها كلها مباركة في الدنيا والاخرة

نرجوا منكم المسامحة لتاخر الدروس بسبب انشغالي في الاونة الاخيرة ببعض الاعمال التي احالتني من الوصول الى الانترنت وكتابة المواضيع ولكن لا ارى اية اجابات للموضوع الذي كتبته قبل اسبوعين من تاريخ اليوم وكان موضوعا يستحق النقاش فيه وهو كان من المفترض ان يكون واجب عليكم.:82:
اما بالنسبه لبقية الدروس سوف تتم بمشيئة الله تعالى ابتداءا من الاسبوع القادم بشرح التصميم الانشائي للمبنى المكون من 15 طابقا الذي تم طرحه سلفا في الموضوع السابق . 
والى ذلك الموعد تقبلوا خالص تحياتي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## samasir (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير جميعا ولكن لدي مشكلة الاعمده المتباعده كيف اقوم بصب السقف الهردي عليها هل هناك مشكلة في المستقبل في حالة بناء ثلاثة طوابق وماهي اقطار حديد التسليح لها علما بأن المسافات بين الاعمده البعض منها 7م


----------



## Amgad S. M. (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا :77:


----------



## م.محمود كمال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

_شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير _


----------



## mhh2006 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

samasir قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير جميعا ولكن لدي مشكلة الاعمده المتباعده كيف اقوم بصب السقف الهردي عليها هل هناك مشكلة في المستقبل في حالة بناء ثلاثة طوابق وماهي اقطار حديد التسليح لها علما بأن المسافات بين الاعمده البعض منها 7م



ممكن المخطط المعماري للبيت والشباب انشاء الله يفيدوك بحل لمشكلتك


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (27 أكتوبر 2013)

كل الشكر والاحترام للمهندس محمد الهندي كل الموفقية وجزيل الاحترام


----------



## eng-cv (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعلة في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## the other (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك الجنة واسعك رزقك بالدنيا


----------



## zero call (29 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس فى حاجه قبلتنى فى مشروع بس مش فاهمها قوى فى التصميم .... المصمم اضطر انه يكبر العمود لسقف الدور الاول عن العمود اللى فى السقف الدور الارضى و تغلب على eccentricity انه عمل كمره فى سقف الدور الارضى و الدور الاول هل الوضع كدا امن ... ؟ و هل كان ممكن ميعملش كمره و يتصمم العمود اللى فى الدور الارضى كعمود Long column عليه مومنت ؟ مرفق صوره 


​


----------



## m m a (30 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## m m a (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لو امكن ممكن تزودني بشرح وافي لكيفية ترميم واصلاح عيوب المنشات الخرسانيه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا كتير علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وادى الملوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك ورفع قدرك واثابك الجنة


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود موفق بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...


----------



## رفعت القوصي (10 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ربنا يكرمك


----------



## عمروعيون (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا علي هذا الجهدالحهيد الذي اخرج هذا


----------



## ابوعبدالله1429 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله عمل رااائع


----------



## elkhozondar (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## elkhozondar (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## السلفي355 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## zaidihsan (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور مهندس


----------



## mahmoud khalil (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل.


----------



## mahmoud elabrashy (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## metkal (26 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الطيب​


----------



## السلفي355 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر الف شكر على جهدك الأكثر من رائع بشمهندس


----------



## السلفي355 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ومنتظرين باقي الدروس


----------



## omar kedra (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shammakh (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير .....فعلا استفدت من الموضوع 
خصوصا اني لازلت طالب مستوى ثاني مدني 
الاطلاع مفيد جدا ....بأسلوبك المميز


----------



## احمد تفاحة (29 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ونتمنى منك استكمال عملك الجميل وشرح المثال الذي اعطيته باسرع وقت .مع اعطاء امثلة اكثر ومتنوعة مع شرح الحل يدويا وبواسطة البرامج الخاصة بالتحليل والتصميم لمعرفة افضل البرامج القريبة للحل اليدوي ((واعتقد انك خبير في ذلك )) وشكرا مرة اخرى وحفظك الله


----------



## jin.cadama (29 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك ياغالى


----------



## alambenali (30 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ملاحظتي هي تعريف دلالات المعادلات ومشككور


----------



## alambenali (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور يابش مهندس وياريت تزويدنا بشئ عن خزانات المياه


----------



## alambenali (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور يابش مهندس وياريت تزويدنا بشئ عن خزانات المياه


----------



## kafour (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد الدوبلي (10 ديسمبر 2013)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا عن الموضوع الشةةتلااتى


----------



## أبو العطا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hiwa karim (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك اللة


----------



## يوسف بن غبريد (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و اكرمك الله ووالديك بالجنة


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (11 يناير 2014)

:76:جزاكم الله كل خير أخى العزيز بجد موضو قيم جداً وقوى جداً بفضل الله:76:​


----------



## م:وحيد على (13 يناير 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (13 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
سول يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الدعاء لصاحبه اللهم اجزه خيرا


----------



## السلفي355 (25 يوليو 2014)

الف مليون شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## تنوب قنوى (25 يوليو 2014)

سلمت يداك وألف شكر لك


----------



## engkhaled20 (26 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafaeid (26 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ranko (2 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير

​


----------



## galal980 (2 مايو 2015)

ما هو الكود المتبع في الشرح؟


----------



## ben fouad (9 يوليو 2015)

شكرررررررراااااااا


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (9 يوليو 2015)

thanks


----------

